# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Авторские (бардовские) песни (тексты, МП3)

## Lampada

YouTube - Если я заболею...(Годовщина смерти Владимира Высоцкого)  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=502.24 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1700.32 (в исполнении ВВ) http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1062.04 (в исполнении ВВ)    *Если я заболею*... 
По стихам Я.Смелякова
Музыка Юрия Визбора 
Если я заболею,
К врачам обращаться не стану,
Обращусь я к друзьям -
Не сочтите, что это в бреду:
Постелите мне степь,
Занавесте мне окна туманом,
В изголовье поставьте
Упавшую с неба звезду! 
Я шагал напролом,
Никогда я не слыл недотрогой.
Если ранят меня
В справедливых тяжелых боях,
Забинтуйте мне голову
Русской лесною дорогой
И укройте меня
Одеялом в осенних цветах. 
От морей и от гор
Веет вечностью, веет простором.
Раз посмотришь - почувствуешь:
Вечно, ребята, живем!
Не больничным от вас
Ухожу я, друзья, коридором,
Ухожу я, товарищи,
Сказочным Млечным путем. 
1960

----------


## Scorpio

Если уж разговор зашел о бардах -- то где, скажем "Разноцветная Москва"? Или "Мохнатый шмель"? Или, коль уж пошла такая тема, где "...и это время называется весна"?

----------


## Lampada

> Если уж разговор зашел о бардах -- то где, скажем "Разноцветная Москва"? Или "Мохнатый шмель"? Или, коль уж пошла такая тема, где "...и это время называется весна"?

 https://youtube.com/watch?v=YuCXWOfG...SIkaIECMiOmarE 
А цыган идет (Мохнатый шмель)
слова Р. Киплинга       музыка А. Петрова 
Мохнатый шмель - на душистый хмель,
   Цапля серая - в камыши,
  А цыганская дочь - за любимым в ночь,
  По родству бродяжьей души. 
Припев:
        Так вперед - за цыганской звездой кочевой -
           На закат, где дрожат паруса
        И глаза глядят с бесприютной тоской
          В багровеющие небеса 
И вдвоём по тропе - навстречу судьбе,
Не гадая, в ад или в рай.
Так и надо идти, не страшась пути,
Хоть на край земли, хоть за край 
Припев: 
    Так вперед - за цыганской звездой кочевой -
    На свиданье с зарей на восток,
    Где, тиха и нежна, розовеет волна,
    На рассветный вползая песок. 
    Так вперед - за цыганской звездой кочевой -
    До ревущих южных широт,
    Где свирепая буря,
    Как божья метла,
    Океанскую пыль метёт. 
             Так вперед.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-FO2u056js http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzTWOyvtGWk  Вспомните, ребята  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1060.02  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=28.08  
Стихи *Дмитрия Сухарева*
Музыка *Виктора Берковского* 
(Вспомните, ребята, поколение людей
В кепках довоенного покроя.
Нас они любили,
За руку водили,
С ними мы скандалили порою.)* 
..И когда над ними грянул смертный гром, нам судьба иное начертала -
Нам, непризывному, нам, неприписному воинству окрестного квартала.
Сирые метели след позамели, все календари пооблетели,
Годы нашей жизни как составы пролетели, как же мы давно осиротели! 
Вспомните, ребята, вспомните, ребята, -
Разве это выразить словами,
Как они стояли у военкомата
С бритыми навечно головами! 
Вспомним их сегодня - всех до одного, вымостивших страшную дорогу.
Скоро, кроме нас, уже не будет никого, кто вместе с ними слышал первую тревогу.
И когда над ними грянул смертный гром, трубами районного оркестра,
Мы глотали звуки ярости и муки, чтоб хотя бы музыка воскресла! 
Вспомните, ребята, вспомните, ребята, -
Это только мы видали с вами,
Как они шагали у военкомата
С бритыми навечно головами! 
* Не спето.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Контрабандисты  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AatZfwX0JJE  YouTube - Контрабандисты.avi  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=12  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=60.12    *Контрабандисты* 
Песня *Виктора Берковского* на слова *Э. Г. Багрицкого*  *По рыбам, по звёздам*
Проносит шаланду:
Три грека в Одессу
Везут контрабанду.
На правом борту,
Что над пропастью вырос:
Янаки, Ставраки,
Папа Сатырос.
А ветер как гикнет,
Как мимо просвищет,
Как двинет барашком
Под звонкое днище,
Чтоб гвозди звенели,
Чтоб мачта гудела:
"Доброе дело! Хорошее дело!"
(Чтоб звёзды обрызгали
Груду наживы:
Коньяк, чулки
И презервативы...)* 
Ай, греческий парус!
Ай, Чёрное море!
Ай, Чёрное море!..
Вор на воре! 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . 
Двенадцатый час -
Осторожное время.
Три пограничника,
Ветер и темень.
Три пограничника,
Шестеро глаз -
Шестеро глаз
Да моторный баркас...
Три пограничника!
Вор на дозоре!
Бросьте баркас
В басурманское море,
Чтобы вода
Под кормой загудела:
"Доброе дело!
Хорошее дело!"
(Чтобы по трубам,
В ребра и винт,
Виттовой пляской
Двинул бензин.)* 
Ай, звёздная полночь!
Ай, Чёрное море!
Ай, Чёрное море!..
Вор на воре! 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . 
Вот так бы и мне
В налетающей тьме
Усы раздувать,
Развалясь на корме,
Да видеть звезду
Над бугшпритом склоненным,
Да голос ломать
Черноморским жаргоном,
Да слушать сквозь ветер,
Холодный и горький,
Мотора дозорного
Скороговорки!
Иль правильней, может,
Сжимая наган,
За вором следить,
Уходящим в туман...
(Да ветер почуять,
Скользящий по жилам,
Вослед парусам,
Что летят по светилам...)*
И вдруг неожиданно
Встретить во тьме
Усатого грека
На чёрной корме... 
Так бей же по жилам,
Кидайся в края,
Бездомная молодость,
Ярость моя!
Чтоб звёздами сыпалась
Кровь человечья,
Чтоб выстрелом рваться
Вселенной навстречу,
Чтоб волн запевал
Оголтелый народ,
Чтоб злобная песня
Коверкала рот,-
И петь, задыхаясь,
На страшном просторе: 
"Ай, Чёрное море,
Хорошее море..!"
1927 
* Не вошло в песню

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeGyaTuRSEM http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=506.11 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=929.06   *У Геркулесовых столбов* 
лежит моя дорога,
у Геркулесовых столбов,
где плавал Одиссей. 
Меня оплакать не спеши, |
ты подожди немного, | 2
и черных платьев не носи, |
и частых слез не лей. | 
Еще под парусом тугим
в чужих морях не спим мы,
еще к тебе я доберусь,
не знаю сам когда. 
У Геркулесовых столбов
дельфины греют спины,
и между двух материков
огни несут суда. 
Еще над черной глубиной
морочит нас тревога,
вдали от царства твоего,
от царства губ и рук. 
Пускай пока моя родня
тебя не судит строго,
пускай на стенке повисит
мой запыленный лук. 
У Геркулесовых столбов
лежит моя дорога.
Пусть южный ветер до утра
в твою стучится дверь. 
Меня забыть ты не спеши,
ты подожди немного,
и вина сладкие не пей,
и женихам не верь!
-------------------------------------   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HV3-17uHnLw http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 http://www.teren.ru/music/sneg.mp3  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1352.02 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=302.05   *Снег* 
Тихо по веткам шуршит снегопад 
Сучья трещат на огне 
В эти часы, когда все еще спят, 
Что вспоминается мне? 
Неба забытая просинь, 
Давние письма домой. 
В царстве чахоточных сосен 
Быстро сменяется осень 
Долгой полярной зимой.  
Пр. Снег, снег, снег, снег, 
Снег над палаткой кружится 
Вот, и кончается наш 
Краткий ночлег. 
Снег, снег, снег, снег 
Тихо на тундру ложится, 
По берегам замерзающих рек 
Снег, снег, снег.  
Над Петроградской твоей стороной 
Вьется веселый снежок. 
Вспыхнет в ресницах звездой озорной 
Ляжет пушинкой у ног. 
Тронул задумчивый иней 
Кос твоих светлую прядь 
И над бульварами линий 
По-ленинградскому синий 
Вечер спустился опять.  
Снег, снег, снег, снег, 
Снег за окошком кружится 
Он не коснется твоих 
Сомкнутых век. 
Снег, снег, снег, снег, 
Что тебе, милая, снится? 
Над тишиной замерзающих рек 
Снег, снег, снег.  
Долго ли сердце твое сберегу? 
Ветер поет на пути. 
Через туманы, мороз и пургу 
Мне до тебя не дойти. 
Вспомнишь и если взгрустнется, 
Наших стоянок огни. 
Вплавь и пешком, как придется 
Песня к тебе доберется 
Даже в нелетные дни.  
Снег, снег, снег, снег, 
Снег над тайгою кружится 
Вьюга заносит следы 
Наших саней.  
Снег, снег, снег, снег 
Пусть тебе нынче присниться 
Залитый солнцем вокзальный перрон 
Завтрашних дней

----------


## Lampada

Атланты  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=170.21 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=27.04 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=302.09   *А. Городницкий* 
Когда на сердце тяжесть
И холодно в груди,
К ступеням Эрмитажа
Ты в сумерки приди,
Где без питья и хлеба,
Забытые в веках,
Атланты держат небо
На каменных руках. 
Держать его махину
Не мёд со стороны.
Напряжены их спины,
Колени сведены.
Их тяжкая работа
Важней иных работ:
Из них ослабни кто-то -
И небо упадёт. 
Во тьме заплачут вдовы,
Повыгорят поля.
И встанет гриб лиловый
И кончится Земля.
А небо год от года
Все давит тяжелей,
Дрожит оно от гуда ракетных кораблей. 
Стоят они - ребята,
Точёные тела,
Поставлены когда-то,
А смена не пришла.
Их свет дневной не радует,
Им ночью не до сна.
Их красоту снарядами уродует война. 
Стоят они навеки,
Уперши лбы в беду,
Не боги - человеки,
Привыкшие к труду.
И жить еще надежде
До той поры пока
Атланты небо держат
На каменных руках. 
------------------------------------  Деревянные города   http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1352.21  
  Укрыта льдом зелёная вода,
     Летят на юг, перекликаясь, птицы,
А я иду по деревянным городам,
      Где мостовые скрипят, как половицы.
   А я иду по деревянным городам,
      Где мостовые скрипят, как половицы.  
Над трубами - картофельный дымок,
Висят на окнах синие метели,
Здесь для меня - дрова, нарубленные впрок,
Здесь для меня постелены постели. 
Шумят кругом дремучие леса,
И стали мне докучливы и странны,
Моих товарищей нездешних голоса,
Их городов асфальтовые страны.
Моих товарищей далёких голоса,
Их городов асфальтовые страны.  
В тех странах в октябре еще весна,
Плывет цветов замысловатый запах,
Но мне ни разу не привиделся во снах
Туманный запад, неверный, дальний запад. 
Никто меня не ожидает там,
Моей вдове совсем другое снится,
А я иду по деревянным городам,
Где мостовые скрипят как половицы.

----------


## Pravit

How come this thread hasn't generated a big discussion?

----------


## Pravit

No, I just figured either 
A) Nobody wanted to make a reply 
B) This is Lampada's special bard thread and any replies are deleted to keep the thread clean.

----------


## FL

IMHO, всех отпугивает слишком большой объем топика - по одному пробному шару, возможно, лучше бы пошло. 
Vladimir Vysоtsky. The official site. http://kulichki.com/vv/eng/ 
Original Russian texts (and audio) and English translations http://kulichki.com/vv/eng/songs/ 
Quote
" 
It is often said that no one can translate Vys.tsky well enough so that he would be understood and loved by non-Russians. But one can certainly try... Here are some of such attempts, some of them excellent:
" 
Особенно порадовал перевод "Москва-Одесса" ("Moscow to Odessa"). http://kulichki.com/vv/eng/songs/elnits ... _to_odessa     (in English) http://kulichki.com/vv/pesni/v-kotoryj-raz-lechu.html   (in Russian and audio)  
		Мне надо, где метели и туман, 
		Где завтра ожидают снегопада. 
		Открыты Лондон, Дели, Магадан,
		Открыли все, но мне туда не надо!  
   They've opened every city known to man, 
   Accessible by Tupolev or Boeing -- 
   All clear are Paris, London, and Milan; 
   New York's all clear, but that's not where I'm going.  
Оказывается, Милан хорошо с Магаданом рифмуется.

----------


## FL

in French  http://www.kulichki.com:8105/vv/intl/franc/

----------


## Lampada

Ада Якушева  В речке Каменной  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=36.20 
В речке Каменной бьются камни,
По гранитным скользя камням.
Древними каменными глазами
Смотрят горы на меня.
Древними каменными глазами
Смотрят горы на меня. 
Смотрят горы сквозь синий вереск,
Заклиная наперебой.
Я каменею, почти поверив          |
В их могущество над тобой.        | 2 раза 
Я немею, поверив словно
В риск на каменном краю
В их ледяную немногословность,    |
Так похожую на твою.              | 2 раза 
И с протянутыми руками
В этой каменной стране
Я бы навек обратилась в камень,   |
Чтобы ты поклонялся мне.          | 2 раза 
-------------------------------------------------  Синие сугробы  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=90.01 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=26.12 (Поёт Галина Хомчик)  
 Слушай, на время время позабудь,
Лучше тебе спою я что-нибудь,
Чтобы теплели строгие глаза,
 И не оглядывался больше ты назад. 
        Песню зачем из дома понесу,
        Если могу найти ее в лесу?
        Знаешь, какой красивый лес зимой?
                    Ее с мороза принесу тебе домой.
                               В синие сугробы убегает день,
                            Если петь тебе, то надо, чтобы
                           Песня начиналась здесь. 
Хочешь, в ней вспыхнут лунные огни
К ночи хрустальный лес в ней зазвенит,
Будет в ней дерзость ветра, свежесть щек,
Скажи мне только, что бы ты хотел еще?
	Скажешь, поймаю песню на лету,
	Наши про нас чего-нибудь сплетут,
	Только не в песнях дело тут моих,
	Мне просто нравится, как слушаешь ты их.

----------


## Lampada

http://audio.bard-cafe.komkon.org/NEW2/ai01au01.mp3  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1256.04 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1677.05  *А всё-таки, всё-таки хочется жить  Арон Крупп* 
А всё-таки, всё-таки хочется жить,
Даже когда окончательно ясно,
Что выдуманные тобой миражи
Скоро погаснут, скоро погаснут. 
     Гаснут, и, значит, к началу пути
        Снова ты брошен, а путь давно начат...
        Трудно, а всё-таки надо идти.
      Хочется жить, невозможно иначе.
       Хочется, хочется жить. 
А всё-таки, всё-таки хочется петь,
Даже когда в сердце песням нет места.
Только б не сдаться и только б успеть
Спеть свою самую главную песню. 
        Ставь против горя свою доброту -
        Это, наверное, кое-что значит.
        Пусть даже песня застрянет во рту,
        Хочется петь, даже если ты плачешь.
        Хочется, хочется петь. 
А всё-таки, всё-таки хочется взять
Мир окружающий в долг под проценты
И, на ладонях держа, осязать
Спящих дыханье и пульс континентов, 
        Чтобы потом, раздавая долги,
        Сердцем и памятью стал ты богаче.
        Тратя себя, ты себя сбереги.
        Хочется взять, невозможно иначе.
        Хочется, хочется взять.
       Хочется, хочется петь.
        Хочется, хочется жить!.. 
4-10 февраля 1969
-----------------------------------------------------  http://audio.bard-cafe.komkon.org/NEW2/ai01au36.mp3 http://bards.pp.ru/VNP/4/05_Zamorozki.mp3  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1082.14   *Заморозки*  * Арон Крупп* 
Листья в реке - жёлтые паруса.
Березина заплутала в лесах.
В поле озимые зябнут ростки -
Заморозки, заморозки... 
Гуси над лесом печально кричат.
Стая на юг улетает - прощай!
С крыльев печаль свою за море скинь.
Заморозки, заморозки... 
В белом тумане байдар караван
Вечером к плесу придет, а туман
Скатится утром слезами с ресниц.
Заморозки, заморозки... 
Вечером бакенщик выгонит бот,
Богу речному лампаду зажжет.
Что-то прошепчут костра языки...
Может про первые заморозки? 
Лес тихо замер у сонной воды,
Слушает сказки вечерней звезды.
И в полнолуние тени резки.
Заморозки, заморозки... 
Грустно. Наверное, гуси правы.
Что-то по осени сам я раскис.
Видно коснулись моей головы
Заморозки, заморозки, заморозки... 
Осень 1968

----------


## Lampada

https://youtube.com/watch?v=sRD6r879...SIkaIECMiOmarE   *Я люблю* 
Я люблю, я люблю, я люблю, я люблю
И иных слов сказать не могу.
Я люблю, я люблю, я люблю, я люблю
Досаду в углах твоих губ.
Я люблю, я люблю, я люблю, я люблю.
Твои пальцы играют мотив.
Не люблю, не люблю, не люблю, не люблю.
Жду. Надо идти. 
Припев: Проходит жизнь, проходит жизнь,
        Как ветерок по полю ржи,
        Проходит явь, проходит сон,
        Любовь проходит, проходит все.
        Любовь придет, мелькнет мечта,
        Как белый парус вдалеке.
        И пустота, и пустота
        В твоем зажатом кулаке. 
Я люблю, я люблю, я люблю, я люблю -
не проходит любовь у меня.
Я люблю, я люблю, я люблю, я люблю -
Твои пальцы браслет теребят.
Я люблю, я люблю, я люблю, я люблю,
Но сейчас, но сейчас ты поймешь.
Я люблю, я люблю, я люблю, я люблю -
Он, действительно, очень хорош. 
Припев. 
Я люблю, я люблю, я люблю, я люблю.
У него ни долгов, ни детей.
Я люблю, я люблю, я люблю, я люблю,
И красивее он и умней.
Но я люблю, я люблю, я люблю, я люблю -
руки сильные, брови вразлет.
Я люблю, я люблю, я люблю, я люблю -
Молод, но это пройдет! 
Припев: Проходит жизнь, проходит жизнь,
        Как ветерок по полю ржи,
        Проходит явь, проходит сон,
        Любовь проходит, проходит все.
        И жизнь прошла, и жизнь прошла,
        И ничего нет впереди.
        Лишь пустота, лишь пустота.
        Не уходи! Не уходи!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=356.16 
Детская песенка.
Бабушка и внучек 
Успенский Эдуард  
Лился сумрак голубой
В парусах фрегата.
Провожала на разбой
Бабушка пирата. 
Два кастета уложила
И для золота мешок,
А потом, конечно, мыло,
И зубной порошок. 
"Дорогой кормилец наш,
Сокол одноглазый,
Ты смотри на абордаж
Попусту не лазай. 
Без нужны не посещай
Злачные притоны,
Зря сирот не обижай,
Береги патроны. 
Без закуски ром не пей -
Очень вредно это,
И ходи всегда с бубей,
Если хода нету..." 
Но на этом месте вдруг,
Оборвал старушку внук:
"Слушай, бабка, если так
Все тебе знакомо,
Ты давай, сама езжай,
А я останусь дома."

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=356.07  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=669.18  
Морская трава 
Стихи - Д. Сухарев
Музыка - В. Берковский 
Эту пряную перину, море вынесло на берег,      
Солнце воду испарило, получилось хорошо.        
Я пришел и кеды скинул и прикрыл рубахой спину  
И запел тра-ля-ля-ля-ля. Получилось хорошо.    
А под боком, этот синий, отливающий слюдой.
Океан с его подсиненой, подсоленой водой,
Это в родинках кораблика корявая спина.
Эти крабы, эти раки, эта крепкая волна. 
Этот берег, он как счастье и от пропасти вершок
Я прикрыл глаза отчасти, получилось хорошо,
И запел и заискрился океан в моем мозгу
Сухопутная я крыса и торчу на берегу. 
Мне бы ветер, мне бы качку, ля,ля,ля,ля.
Сероглазую рыбачку, ля,ля,ля,ля,
Мне бы бросить этот берег  и матросить наяву.
Вот ведь блажь, а сердцу верит, что и вправду уплыву.

----------


## Lampada

А всё кончается  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=302.15  
    А все кончается, кончается, кончается, 
      Едва качаются перрон и фонари.          
      Глаза прощаются, надолго изучаются      
      И так всё ясно, слов не говори.         
А голова моя полна бессонницы,
Полна тревоги голова моя
И как расти не может дерево без солнца,
Так не могу я жить без вас, друзья.
Спасибо вам не подвели, не дрогнули
И каждый был открыт таким как был,
Ах дни хорошие за сердце тронули,
Спасибо вам, прощайте, докурил. 
Припев: 
Мы по любимым разбредёмся и по улицам,
Наденем фраки и закружимся в судьбе,
А если сердце заболит, простудится,
Искать лекарства станем не в в себе.
Мы будем гнуться, но, наверно, не загнёмся
Не заржавеют в ножнах скрытые клинки
И мы когда-нибудь куда-нибудь вернемся
И станем снова с вами просто мужики. 
Припев:

----------


## Lampada

Песня Щербакова http://audio.bard-cafe.komkon.org/NEW3/MS01MT09.MP3   http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=864.08   *Вы нам простите, если что,*
Мы ж, если что, простим вам тоже.
Какие могут быть упреки, право,
Коль так ничтожна их цена?
Мы пожелали вам добра,
Вы пожелали нам того же,
И мы шагаем по дороге,
И не кончается она. 
Хозяйка вашего стола,
Прощаясь, так на нас смотрела!
Но прервала на полуслове (как бы)
Она признание свое.
Мы не увидимся вовек,
И что сказать она хотела -
Для нас останется загадкой.
А может быть - и для нее. 
А завтра будет новый день,
К вам новый путник постучится,
И будут новые заботы (снова)
Сменять былые каждый час.
Мы не увидимся вовек,
И потускнеет, запылится
И затеряется бесследно
Воспоминание о нас. 
Утихнет ветер, ляжет пыль,
Все успокоится в итоге.
Но кто сказал, что мы несчастны - словно
Живем терзаясь и терпя?
Напротив, нам-то хорошо,
Ведь мы шагаем по дороге,
А там у вас все так непрочно,
Поберегите же себя!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02  Поёт Зиновий Гердт  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=20  Группа Эшелон  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11  Алексей Хвостенко  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=09  Братья Жемчужные  http://www.zvezdinskiy.ru/mp3/uvyali_rozy.mp3 
СЫН ПОВАРИХИ И ЛЕКАЛЬЩИКА 
Сын поварихи и лекальщика,
Я в детстве был примерным мальчиком,
Послушным сыном и отличником
Гордилась дружная семья. 
Но мне, невинному тогда ещё,
Попались пьющие товарищи,
На вечеринках и в компаниях
Пропала молодость моя. 
Увяли розы, умчались грёзы,
И над землею день угрюмый встаёт,
Проходят годы, но нет исхода,
И мать-старушка слёзы горькие льёт. 
А я все дозы увеличивал,
Я пил простую и "Столичную",
И в дни обычные, и в праздники
Вином я жизнь свою губил. 
И хоть имел я представление,
Что это есть моё падение,
И на работу стал прогуливать,
И похмеляться полюбил. 
Увяли розы, умчались грёзы,
И над землёю день угрюмый встаёт,
Проходят годы, но нет исхода,
И мать-старушка слёзы горькие льёт.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0It2zD-Cd34 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=754.06 http://bards.ru/play.php?a_Krylov/kogda ... vecher.ram   Зимняя сказка 
Когда зимний вечер
Уснёт тихим сном,
Сосульками ветер
Звенит за окном,
Луна потихоньку
Из снега встает
И жёлтым цыплёнком
По небу идет. 
А в окна струится
Сиреневый свет
На хвою ложится
Серебряный снег,
И, словно снежинки,
В ночной тишине
Хорошие сны 
Прилетают ко мне. 
Ах, что вы хотите,
Хорошие сны?
Вы мне расскажите
О тропах лесных,
Где всё, словно в сказке,
Где - сказка сама -
Красавица русская 
Бродит зима. 
Но что это? Холод
На землю упал,
И небо погасло,
Как синий кристалл? -
То жёлтый цыплёнок,
Что в небе гулял,
Все белые звёзды,
Как зерна, склевал.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5rp5EcSmHY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8F1mNTVFBY  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=784.05   Над Канадой
Александр Городницкий 
Над Канадой, над Канадой солнце низкое садится.
Мне уснуть давно бы надо, только что-то мне не спится.
Над Канадой небо сине, меж берез дожди косые.
 Хоть похоже на Россию, только все же не Россия. 
Нам усталость шепчет: "Грейся", и любовь разводит шашни.
Дразнит нас снежок апрельский, манит нас уют домашний.
Мне сегодня не веселье, дом чужой - не новоселье.
Хоть похоже на веселье, только все же не веселье. 
У тебя сегодня сырость, в лужах - солнечные пятна.
Не спеши любовь оплакать, позови ее обратно.
Над Канадой небо сине, меж берез дожди косые.
Хоть похоже на Россию, только все же не Россия.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=21  http://bards.pp.ru/PTS/Trad/1/track13.mp3  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=61.19  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DCqFpTdz2c    *Догорает старый вальс на твоих подсвечниках*,
Догорит, уплывет, только прикоснусь,
Ночь моя, (ночь) боль моя, кровь моя древняя, вечная,
Я в апрель ухожу, в синюю весну. 
Гнать по свету такси, жать моторной руганью,
А дома–близнецы на одно лицо.
Путь зачеркнуть, зачеркнуть назад косыми переулками,
Где троллейбус цепной стережет кольцо. 
Раздувает зарю ветер озабоченно (ый)
Подымает фонарь медную луну.
Пусть загремит, ударит в ночь телефона очередь,
Я в апрель упаду, в синюю весну.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=42.01  http://www.bards.ru/play.php?a_Sergeev_ ... skoree.ram 
СВАДЬБА (пьеса) 
Невеста:
Сойди с фаты скорее, черт кудрявый,
Не мог ботинки вычистить до дна, ссс-с-с...
А я-то, дура, упустила Славу,
Там хоть свекровь - зараза, но одна, с-с-с...
У этой две сестры, не затоскуешь,
 Но на меня не очень поорешь.
У нас в конторе если не лютуешь,
 То долго на земле не проживешь! 
Жених:
Соседский Вовка налил мне стакан,
 А я глотнул, и на тебе - невеста!
И вот теперь моей свободы вместо
 На шею в виде бабочки аркан!
 Ну ничего, я тоже не цветок,
 Потяжелей ее кило на восемь.
  Чуть что - нокаут, и прощенья просим,
   Открой глаза и пялься в потолок! 
Гости: 
 А горько-горько, а всем нам горько,
     А поцалуйтесь горячо,
    А поцалуйтесь, Танька с Колькой,
    А мы за вас нальем еще! 
Работник ЗАГСа:
Дорогие товарищи брачующиеся,
 Вот стоите вы такие улыбающиеся,
 Вот стоите вы такие любующиеся,
 Своими отношениями узаканивающиеся! 
Подойдите, пожалуйста, поближе, расписывающиеся,
Поднесите свидетеля уже нажравшегося,
  Распишитесь вот здесь, здесь, здесь
 И унесите свидетеля, совсем, к сожалению, обпившегося! 
Тёща:
  А ваш-то штой-то не того, да полботинки ношены,
 На макушке на его да волосы взъерошены! 
Свекровь:
 С полботинками молчи, а прическа сбилася
Оттого, что рядом с ним ваша притулилася! 
Гости:
  А горько-горько, а всем нам горько,
       А если горько, то давай...
 Раз, два, три, четыре! Ой, спасибо, Колька!
   А ну, за ето наливай!  
Свидетель: (пьяный)
У...
М?
Ввввв...
Ммм... Мы с Колькой пацанами... Гы-ы-ы!
             А... Колька где? 
А, Вовка... Он не с нами. М-м-м...
                  А Колька, он... Ваще. 
Работник ЗАГСа:
     А теперь в знак супружеской верности и доблести
   Обменяйтесь кольцами девяносто шестой пробы,
       Чтоб делили на всех свои радости и горести
        И чтоб любили друг друга до самого гроба. 
А если вот сейчас там какие-то недоразумения,
  Друг на друга щас там какие-то поползновения,
             То зайдите в комнату номер тридцать пять
     И напишите на развод заявление. 
Невеста:
                    Колечко на палец, попался, родимый! 
Теща:
           Кило сухофруктов, минтай и сардины... 
Свекровь:
  Закуску все гости приносют с собой,
    А что не допили - уносим домой! 
Гости:
  А горько-горько, а всем нам горько,
       А поцалуйтесь горячо,
    А поцалуйтесь, Танька с Колькой,
     А мы за вас нальем еще! 
Дедушка невесты из-под стола:
  Наверх вы, товарищи, все по местам!..

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bards.ru/1ra/a_Lobanovskij_A ... a_oknom.ra  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=754.12 
Баллада о свечах
Александр Лобановский  *Дождь притаился за окном,*
Туман рассорился с дождём
И беспробудный вечер,
И беспросветный вечер.
О чем-то дальнем, неземном,
О чем-то близком и родном,
Сгорая, плачут плачут свечи. 
Казалось, плакать им о чём:
Мы очень праведно живём,
Но иногда под вечер,
Но иногда под вечер...
Мы вдруг садимся за рояль,
Снимаем с клавишей вуаль
И зажигаем свечи. 
И свечи плачут за людей,
То тихо плачут, то сильней.
И осушить горючих слёз
Они не успевают,
И очень важно для меня,
Что не боится воск огня,
Что свечи тают для меня...
Так тихо тают. 
Дождь притаился за окном,
Туман рассорился с дождём
И беспробудный вечер,
И беспросветный вечер.
О чем-то дальнем, неземном,
О чем-то близком и родном,
Сгорая, плачут свечи.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=804.03  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=303.13  http://www.bards.ru/1ra/a_Vixorev_Valen ... al_tebe.ra  *Я бы сказал тебе...*                  Валентин Вихорев 
Я бы сказал тебе
Много хорошего
В тихую лунную
Ночь у костра.
В зеркале озера
Звёздное крошево
Я подарю тебе
Вместо венца. 
Бархатом трав лесных
Плечи укутаю
И унесу тебя
В млечную даль,
Чтоб не искала ты
Встречи со скукою,
Звонкою радостью
Гнала печаль. 
Песнею теплою
Стужу развею я,
Чтобы оттаяли
Искорки глаз.
И расскажу тебе,
Если сумею я,
Как я люблю тебя,
Тысячу раз.
---------------------------------------  На Соловецких островах  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=804.01  
          Валентин Вихорев 
На Соловецких островах
Дожди, дожди.
Ну, как расскажешь на словах,
Как льют дожди?
В конверт письма не уложить
Ветра, шторма...
Нет, надо просто здесь пожить —
Ты приезжай сама. 
И что с того, что холодам
Здесь скоро быть,
Что чай с мошкою пополам
Придется пить.
Не слушай ветреных подруг
Про гиблый край,
Не опускай в бессилье рук —
Ты приезжай. 
Ты приезжай, дожди уйдут
За кромку дня,
Ветрила норда опадут,
Шторма уняв.
Призывно ломится в окно
Крик птичьих стай.
Я напишу тебе одно:
"Ты приезжай!"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=302.18  http://www.bards.ru/1ra/a_Berkovskij/vo ... nachala.ra 
До свиданья, дорогие  
Стихи: Визбора   
Соавтор музыки: Берковский   *Вот как будто бы сначала *  
Начинается судьба    
У бетонного причала,    
У последнего столба.    
Здесь вдали остались бури,     
Здесь земля уже близка,   
Здесь косынку голубую    
Я, прищурившись, искал.   
И забудутся едва ли  
Эти несколько минут,    
Здесь меня когда-то ждали,   
А теперь уже не ждут.  
Белой пеной, мягкой лапой  
Бьются волны о маяк.   
Я схожу себе по трапу —  | 2 раза 
Независимый моряк.   
Но все время призывают   
Отдаленные моря,   
Все куда-то уплывают,   
Выбирают якоря.  
Так и мы от чьих-то судеб,    
Как от пирса, отошли,    
Так от нас уходят люди,    
Словно в море корабли.   
До свиданья, дорогие,  
Вам ни пуха, ни пера,     
Пусть вам встретятся другие,  
Лишь попутные ветра!  
Море синее сверкает,  
Чайки белые снуют.  
Ни на что не намекаю,    | 2 раза 
Просто песенку пою.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqHNeCRSGkc 
http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=902.23  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=777.20  http://bards.ru/play.php?a_Lancberg_Vla ... tarina.ram  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=15   *Пора в дорогу*           Владимир Ланцберг 
Пора в лорогу, старина, подъём пропет,
    Ведь ты же сам мечтал услышать, старина,
Как на заре стучатся волны в парапет,
И чуть звенит бакштаг, как первая струна. 
          Дожди размоют отпечатки наших кед,
    Загородит дорогу горная стена,
         Но мы дойдем, и грянут волны в парапет,
            И зазвенит бакштаг как первая струна. 
Послушай, парень, ты берёшь ненужный груз,
Ты слишком долго с ней прощался у дверей,
Чужими делает друзей слепая грусть,
И повернуть обратно хочется скорей. 
   Пойми, старик, ты безразличен ей давно,
   Пойми, старик, она прощалась не с тобой,
   Пойми, старик, ей абсолютно все равно,
   Что шум приёмника, что утренний прибой. 
А если трудно разом все перечеркнуть,
Давай поделим пополам твою печаль,
Я сам когда-то в первый раз пускался в путь,
И все прощался и не мог сказать "прощай". 
   Ну что ж, пойдём, уже кончается рассвет,
   Ведь ты же сам мечтал услышать, старина,
   Как на заре стучатся волны в парапет,
   И чуть звенит бакштаг, как первая струна.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1085.12  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=34.09  http://www.bards.ru/1ra/a_Lancberg_Vlad ... dogorel.ra 
Зелёный поезд
                  Владимир Ланцберг 
 Слепой закат догорел и замер,           
И вновь, худобу кляня свою,             
Зеленый поезд виляет задом,             
А я с моста на него плюю.               
Ему - на север, а мне - налево,         
И чертыхаюсь я каждый день,             
Что держит дома меня холера,            
А может, дело, а может, лень.            | 2 раза 
Рулит на взлет самолет пузатый,
Урча моторами тяжело.
Планида вновь повернулась задом,
Не то случайно, не то назло.
А я не гордый, я просто занят,
Я спецзаказом к земле прижат,
И слоем пыли на чемодане            |
Мои намерения лежат.                | 2 раза 
Вода сердито грызет причалы...
Чего-то мало, чего-то жаль -
А я скептически жму плечами,
Поскольку надо ведь чем-то жать!
Грызите локти перед разлукой,
Ловите чепчики на лету:
Я занятой, и с улыбкой глупой       |
Я провожаю свою мечту.              | 2 раза 
Кому - на север, а мне - налево,
И чертыхаюсь я каждый день,
Что держит дома меня холера,
А может, дело, а может, лень...
Чего мне мало, куда мне надо -
В какие северные края?
...Зеленый поезд виляет задом,
Плетясь, как дура-судьба моя.

----------


## Lampada

22 июля в 20:55 после тяжелой болезни скончался классик авторской песни *Виктор Семенович Берковский*. 
Светлая память!..  http://www.bards.ru/1ra/a_Berkovskij/na ... mazonke.ra  *На далекой Амазонке* в исполнении Берковского
                    Музыка В.Берковского, М.Синельникова
                    Слова Р.Киплинга, перевод С.Маршака 
На далекой Амазонке не бывал я никогда.         
Никогда туда не ходят иностранные суда.                 
Только "Дон" и "Магдалина" - быстроходные суда,         
Только "Дон" и "Магдалина" ходят по морю туда.   
Припев: Из Ливерпульской гавани, всегда по четвергам,   
        Суда уходят в плаванье к далеким берегам.       
        Плывут они в Бразилию, Бразилию, Бразилию.      
        И я хочу в Бразилию - к далеким берегам.        
        Только "Дон" и "Магдалина",                     
        Только "Дон" и "Магдалина",                     
        Только "Дон" и "Магдалина" ходят по морю туда.   
Никогда вы не найдете в наших северных лесах
Длиннохвостых ягуаров, броненосных черепах.
Но в солнечной Бразилии, Бразилии моей
Такое изобилие невиданных зверей. 
Припев. 
А в солнечной Бразилии, Бразилии моей   
Такое изобилие невиданных зверей!       
Увижу ли Бразилию, Бразилию, Бразилию,  
Увижу ли Бразилию до старости моей?      
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bards.ru/1ra/a_Berkovskij/by ... ya_luna.ra  *Март-апрель* в исполнении Виктора Берковского
Музыка В. Берковского. Стихи Д.Самойлова 
Была туманная луна,
И были нежные березы...
О март-апрель, какие слезы!
Во сне какие имена!
Туман весны, туман страстей,
Рассудка тайные угрозы...
О март-апрель, какие слезы -
Спросонья, словно у детей!..
Как корочку, хрустящий след
Жуют рассветные морозы...
О март-апрель, какие слезы!
Причины и названья нет!
Вдали, за гранью голубой,
Гудят в тумане тепловозы...
О март-апрель, какие слезы -
О чем ты плачешь? Что с тобой?

----------


## Lampada

"*Конец - делу...* 
Рассказывает Валерий Мустафин (Казань). 
То ли конец 70-х, то ли начало 80-х. Ульяновск. Фестиваль "Гамбургский счет", идею которого предложил замечательный человек, президент клуба Евгений Сиголаев. 
Объявляется конкурс на лучшую песню для закрытия фестиваля. Последним на сцену выходит Леонид Сергеев и завершает свою серию песен чем-то гусарским с такими примерно словами: 
"_И мы пойдем попить мадеру,
И будем пить с тобой мы до утра,
И за царя, за Родину, за веру
Мы грянем громкое "Ура! Ура! Ура_!" 
- Ну, все, - говорит он, оказавшись за кулисами, - кажется, я закрыл этот фестиваль. *Навсегда*." * 
* В те времена нельзя было безнаказанно петь песни, прославляющие царя.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=874.03  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=16.08  Исполняет Н. Дудкина   *Как важно снег идет...*
Стихи М. Борисова  
Как важно снег идет,
Идет не торопясь.
Готовый наперед
Не рухнуть, не упасть
Но к пахати прильнуть,
На ветви сада лечь,
Прибрать к рукам, пригнуть,
Укрыть и уберечь 
Ты, ветка, слезы льешь
Свободы летней жар.
Пора умерить дрожь - 
Закутывайся в шаль
Плотней прижми запах
В предчувствии зимы,
Как пишется в стихах,
Вот так порой и мы 
Уверенный полет,
Стреноженный разбег
Как важно снег идет,
Какой серьезный снег.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1592.25 (Самарские барды) http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1839.21 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=994.08 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1225.11  *Как здорово*... 
Песня Юрия Визбора 
Изгиб гитары жёлтой ты обнимаешь нежно 
   Струна осколком эха пронзит тугую высь 
   Качнется купол неба большой и звездно-снежный 
   Как здорово что все мы здесь сегодня собрались 
   Качнется купол неба большой и звёздно-снежный 
   Как здорово что все мы здесь сегодня собрались  
   Как отблеск от заката костёр меж сосен пляшет 
   Ты что грустишь бродяга а ну-ка улыбнись 
   И кто-то очень близкий тебе тихонько скажет 
   Как здорово что все мы здесь сегодня собрались 
   И кто-то очень близкий тебе тихонько скажет 
   Как здорово что все мы здесь сегодня собрались  
   И все же с болью в горле мы тех сегодня вспомним 
   Чьи имена как раны на сердце запеклись 
   Мечтами их и песнями мы каждый вдох наполним 
   Как здорово что все мы здесь сегодня собрались 
   Мечтами их и песнями мы каждый вдох наполним 
   Как здорово что все мы здесь сегодня собрались

----------


## Lampada

http://mp3.music.lib.ru/mp3/k/kulikow_s ... halx-2.mp3  *БЕЛАЯ ШАЛЬ* 
Ю. Трифонов 
                 Я не хочу, чтоб кто-то знал,
                 Чтоб кто-то видел, как грущу,
                 Чтоб кто-то, где-то понимал,
                Я не хочу, я не прошу.
                 Любовь свою я схороню
                 И там берёзку посажу,
                 А рядом речку разолью
                 И только другу расскажу 
                              ПРИПЕВ:
                    К чему нам искать виноватых,
                    К чему нам вся эта печаль.
                    Не надо, пусть прячутся слёзы ребята                 2р.
                    За белую снежную шаль. 
                            Кто вам сказал, что ночь темна,
                 Что холод мчится к нам на юг,
                 Что даже ёжится Луна
                И всё стеклянное вокруг.
                 Кто вам сказал, что нет тепла,
                 Что нет любви и всё обман,
                 Любовь та есть, но уплыла
                 И упустил её ты сам. 
                              ПРИПЕВ: 
   А если кто-то, где-то ждёт
                 И не смыкает ночью глаз,
                 Пускай кукушка пропоёт
                 Своё «ку-ку» мне много раз.
                 А если всё это не так,
                 И мне кукушка не кричит...
                 Сожми покрепче свой кулак,
                 Сожми покрепче - и молчи. 
                               ПРИПЕВ:

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=669.01 http://www.samarabard.ru/files/ak_lyubi ... esni02.MP3 Поёт Виктор Берковский  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1605.03  *Гренада* 
Слова Михаила Светлова
Музыка - Виктор Берковский 
Мы ехали шагом, мы мчались в боях, 
И "Яблочко" песню держали в зубах. 
И песенку эту поныне хранит 
Трава молодая, степной малахит.  
Но песню иную о дальней земле 
Возил мой приятель с собою в седле. 
Он пел, озирая родные края: 
Гренада, Гренада, Гренада моя.  
Он песенку эту твердил наизусть. 
Откуда у парня испанская грусть. 
Ответь Александровск, и Харьков ответь - 
Давно ль по-испански мы начали петь.  
(Скажи мне, Украйна, 
Не в этой ли ржи 
Тараса Шевченко 
Папаха лежит? 
Откуда ж, приятель, 
Песня твоя: 
"Гренада, Гренада, 
Гренада моя"?  
Он медлит с ответом, 
Мечтатель-хохол: 
- Братишка! Гренаду 
Я в книге нашел. 
Красивое имя, 
Высокая честь - 
Гренадская волость 
В Испании есть! ) 
Я хату покинул, пошел воевать, 
Чтоб землю в Гренаде крестьянам отдать. 
Прощайте, родные, прощайте, друзья - 
Гренада, Гренада, Гренада моя.  
Мы мчались, мечтая постичь поскорей 
Грамматику боя, язык батарей 
Восход поднимался и падал опять, 
И лошадь устала степями скакать.  
Но "Яблочко" песню играл эскадрон 
Смычками страданий на скрипках времен. 
Где же приятель песня твоя - 
Гренада, Гренада, Гренада моя?  
Пробитое тело наземь сползло. 
Товарищ впервые покинул седло 
Я видел над трупом склонилась луна 
И мертвые губы шепнули Грена...  
Да, в дальнюю область, заоблачный плес 
Ушёл мой приятель, и песню унес 
С тех пор не слыхали родные края 
Гренада, Гренада, Гренада моя.  
Отряд не заметил потери бойца, 
И "Яблочко" песню допел до конца, 
Лишь по небу тихо сползла погодя 
На бархат заката слезинка дождя.  
Новые песни придумала жизнь, 
Не надо, товарищ, о песне тужить. 
Не надо, не надо, не надо, друзья. 
Гренада, Гренада, Гренада моя.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1709.02  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1566.09  http://www.samarabard.ru/files/ak_lyubi ... esni04.MP3  *Мне говорят "Какой резон"*  
Борис Вахнюк 
Мне говорят "Какой резон
В твоих палатках на снегу?"
Я понимаю это все,
Но я иначе не могу - 
А я люблю гонять чаи
С весёлым запахом дымка,
И всё глядеть в глаза твои,
Зеленоватые слегка. 
Проснулся лес, костёр погас
И лёг рассвет на тень мою,
Я это видел сотни раз.
А вот сейчас не узнаю, 
Я так люблю гонять чаи
С весёлым запахом дымка,
И всё глядеть в глаза твои,
Зеленоватые слегка.

----------


## Lampada

*Лихо, моё лихо*... 
Слова: А. Хамов 
Музыка: А. Хамов 
Исп.: Александр Хамов   
Я буду долго жить иудам всем назло,
И пить вино, и женщин целовать.
Не может быть, что б мне всё время не везло,
Мне б продержаться день, да ночку простоять. 
Не усидеть у тихого огня,
Не задремать у стеночки в углу,
Да и удача - вовсе не броня,
Под вечер есть... и нет уже к утру. 
За мной летели сплетни по следам,
Судьба вязала жизнь тройным узлом.
И не доплыть уже до берега,
И очень надо, чтобы крепко повезло. 
Сбивает с ног ударная волна,
И головы, как из окопа, не поднять.
Ах, как хочется выпить всё до дна
И до утра гитару мучить, струны рвать. 
Ох, тяжела рука, ох тяжела.
И пока в сердце душу мучает тоска
Уже натянута бедою тетива,
И притаилась судьба, будто для броска. 
Ой, разгулялось моё лихо, не унять!
Да только сигану я вместе с ним в седло
И буду пить вино и женщин целовать!
И буду долго жить иудам всем назло!

----------


## Lampada

Александр Хамов  Всё пройдёт, пройдёт и это...  http://files.realmusic.ru/mp3/0/17910/V ... _97665.mp3

----------


## Lampada

Заморозки 
Песня Арона Круппа 
Поёт Наталья Дудкина 
Листья в реке - желтые паруса. 
Березина заплутала в лесах. 
В поле озимые зябнут ростки - 
Заморозки, заморозки...  
Гуси над лесом печально кричат. 
Стая на юг улетает - прощай! 
С крыльев печаль свою за море скинь. 
Заморозки, заморозки...  
В белом тумане байдар караван 
Вечером к плесу придет, а туман 
Скатится утром слезами с ресниц. 
Заморозки, заморозки...  
Вечером бакенщик выгонит бот, 
Богу речному лампаду зажжет. 
Что-то прошепчут костра языки... 
Может про первые заморозки?  
Лес тихо замер у сонной воды, 
Слушает сказки вечерней звезды. 
И в полнолуние тени резки. 
Заморозки, заморозки...  
Грустно. Наверное, гуси правы. 
Что-то по осени сам я раскис. 
Видно коснулись моей головы 
Заморозки, заморозки, заморозки...

----------


## Lampada

Евгений Клячкин  http://kliachkin.bard.ru/songs.php?id=165  http://kliachkin.bard.ru/songs.php?id=289  http://kliachkin.bard.ru/songs.php?id=253  http://kliachkin.bard.ru/songs.php?id=183  http://kliachkin.bard.ru/songs.php?id=163  http://kliachkin.bard.ru/songs.php?id=106  http://kliachkin.bard.ru/songs.php?id=114  http://kliachkin.bard.ru/songs.php?id=121  http://kliachkin.bard.ru/songs.php?id=37  http://kliachkin.bard.ru/songs.php?id=35  http://kliachkin.bard.ru/songs.php?id=150  http://kliachkin.bard.ru/songs.php?id=136

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=18 
Александр Городницкий 
Моряк, покрепче вяжи узлы -
Беда идёт по пятам.
Вода и ветер сегодня злы,
И зол, как чёрт, капитан.
Пусть волны вслед разевают рты,
Пусть стонет парус тугой.
О них навек позабудешь ты,
Когда придём мы домой. 
Не верь подруге, а верь в вино,
Не жди от женщин добра.
Сегодня помнить им не дано
То, что было вчера.
За длинный стол усади друзей,
И песню громче запой.
Еще от зависти лопнуть ей,
Когда придем мы домой. 
Не плачь, моряк, о чужой земле,
Плывущей мимо бортов.
Пускай ладони твои в смоле,
Без пятен сердце зато.
Лицо закутай в холодный дым,
Водой солёной умой,
И снова станешь ты молодым,
Когда придём мы домой. 
Так покрепче, парень, вяжи узлы -
Беда идет по пятам.
Вода и ветер сегодня злы,
И зол как чёрт капитан.
И нет отсюда пути назад,
Как нет следа за кормой.
Сам чёрт не сможет тебе сказать,
Когда придём мы домой.

----------


## Юрка

Александр Розенбаум  На дороге жизни  
В пальцы свои дышу - 
   Не обморозить бы 
   Снова к тебе спешу 
   Ладожским озером  
   Долго до утра 
   В тьму зенитки бьют, 
   И в прожекторах 
   "Юнкерсы" ревут 
   Пропастью до дна 
   Раскололся лед, 
   Черная вода, 
   И мотор ревет: 
   "Вп-р-р-раво!" 
   Ну, не подведи, 
   Ты теперь один 
   Правый  
   Фары сквозь снег горят, 
   Светят в открытый рот 
   Ссохшийся Ленинград 
   Корочки хлебной ждет  
   Вспомни-ка простор 
   Шумных площадей, 
   Там теперь не то - 
   Съели сизарей 
   Там теперь не смех, 
   Не столичный сброд - 
   По стене на снег 
   Падает народ - 
   Голод 
   И то там, то тут 
   В саночках везут 
   Голых  
   Не повернуть руля, 
   Что-то мне муторно 
   Близко совсем земля, 
   Ну что ж ты, полуторка?  
   Ты глаза закрой, 
   Не смотри, браток 
   Из кабины кровь, 
   Да на колесо - ало 
   Их еще несет, 
   А вот сердце - все 
   Стало

----------


## Lampada

Чай возник из блюдца... 
Владимир Паньшин 
Чай возник из блюдца, мир из Хаоса возник,
Дождь из тучи, а из утра полдень...
Ах, как много в жизни мы читаем умных книг,
Ах, как мало в результате помним! 
Вот она, река - да нечем горло промочить,
Что-нибудь от этого случится...
Ах, как нам приятно окружающих учить,
Ах, как стыдно нам самим учиться! 
Глупые раздумья можно шляпою прикрыть,
Отразиться в зеркалах и лужах...
Ах, как хорошо мы научились говорить,
Ах, как плохо мы умеем слушать! 
Истины доказываем мы то плача, то хрипя,
Общими болезнями болеем...
Ах, как замечательно жалеем мы себя!
Ах, как плохо мы других жалеем! 
(с) В.Паньшин

----------


## Юрка

Александр Розенбаум  Вальс-бостон 
На ковре из жёлтых листьев
В платьице простом
Из подаренного ветром крепдешина
Танцевала в подворотне осень вальс-бостон.
Отлетал тёплый день,
И хрипло пел саксофон. 
И со всей округи люди приходили к нам,
И со всех окрестных крыш слетались птицы,
Танцовщице золотой, захлопав крыльями,
Как давно, как давно звучала музыка там. 
        Как часто вижу я сон,
        Мой удивительный сон,
        В котором осень нам танцует вальс-бостон.
        Там листья падают вниз,
        Пластинки крутится диск:
         "Не уходи, побудь со мной, ты мой каприз".
         Как часто вижу я сон,
        Мой удивительный сон,
         В котором осень нам танцует вальс-бостон. 
Опьянев от наслажденья,
О годах забыв,
Старый дом, давно влюбленный в свою юность,
Всеми стенами качался, окна отворив,
И всем тем, кто в нём жил,
Он это чудо дарил. 
А когда затихли звуки в сумраке ночном -
Все имеет свой конец, своё начало, -
Загрустив, всплакнула осень маленьким дождём...
Ах, как жаль этот вальс, как хорошо было в нём... 
        Как часто вижу я сон,
        Мой удивительный сон,
        В котором осень нам танцует вальс-бостон.
        Там листья падают вниз,
        Пластинки крутится диск:
        "Не уходи, побудь со мной, ты мой каприз".
        Как часто вижу я сон,
        Мой удивительный сон,
        В котором осень нам танцует вальс-бостон.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqyT2OrVdgc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCah60m7YuM  *Чувствительная беседа* 
Музыка - Александр СУXАНОВ,  
стихи - П. ВЕРЛЕН 
В саду, где стужей веет от земли, 
Два пpивиденья только что прошли, 
Глаза мертвы, давно уста увяли, 
Расслышать можно шепот их едва ли 
Двум призракам напомнил старый сад 
О том, что было много лет назад. 
- Ты помнишь наши прежние свидания? 
- Помилуйте, к чему воспоминанья? 
- Тебе я снюсь? Трепещешь ты в ответ, 
Когда мое раздастся имя? – Нет, нет... 
- Блаженство наше было так безмерно, 
Мы целовались, помнишь? – Да, наверно.
Надежда, как лазурь была светла, 
Надежда  в синем небе умерла. 
В полях в тумане призраки пропали, 
Их слышал только  мрак, и то едва ли. 
Двум призракам напомнил старый сад 
О том, что было много лет назад.

----------


## charlestonian

Great songs. Thanks Lampada.

----------


## Lampada

> Great songs. Thanks Lampada.

 You are welcome and thanks!   ::

----------


## Lampada

Ты - моё дыхание 
Слова - Ада Якушева 
Ты - моё дыхание, утро моё ты раннее,
Ты и солнце жгучее, и дожди.
Всю себя измучаю, стану я самой лучшею,
По такому случаю ты подожди. 
Подожди, себя тая, самой красивой стану я,
Стану самой умною и большой.
Сколько лет все думаю:
"как бы поймать звезду мою?"
А звезда - рюкзак за плечи, и - пошёл. 
Ты - моя мелодия, ты - вроде ты, и - вроде - я.
Мой маяк у вечности на краю.
Спросят люди вновь ещё:
"ну, как ты к нему относишься?"
Я тогда им эту песню пропою. 
Что: ты - моё дыхание, утро моё ты раннее,
Ты и солнце жгучее, и дожди.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTWiDSzatCU 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh9DE7GkkO4   http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=514.17  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=19     *Диалог у новогодней ёлки* 
Ю. Левитанский 
- Что происходит на свете? - А просто зима.
- Просто зима, полагаете вы? - Полагаю.
Я ведь и сам, как умею следы пролагаю
в ваши уснувшие ранней порою дома. 
- Что же за всем этим будет? - А будет январь.
- Будет январь, вы считаете? - Да, я считаю.
Я ведь давно эту белую книгу читаю,
этот, с картинками вьюги, старинный букварь. 
- Чем же все это окончится? - Будет апрель.
- Будет апрель, вы уверены? - Да, я уверен.
Я уже слышал, и слух этот мною проверен,
будто бы в роще сегодня звенела свирель. 
- Что же из этого следует? - Следует жить,
шить сарафаны и легкие платья из ситца.
- Вы полагаете, все это будет носиться?
- Я полагаю, что все это следует шить. 
Следует шить, ибо сколько вьюге ни кружить
недолговечны её кабала и опала.
Так разрешите же в честь новогоднего бала
руку на танец, сударыня, вам предложить! 
Месяц серебряный, шар со свечою внутри
и карнавальные маски - по кругу, по кругу.
- Вальс начинается. Дайте ж, сударыня, руку
И раз-два-три, 
раз-два-три, 
раз-два-три, 
раз-два-три!..

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1700.13 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=504.08     
М.Анчаров - *Кап - кап*   
Тихо капает вода - 
Кап-кап.
Намокают провода - 
Кап-кап.
За окном моим беда, 
Завывают провода. 
За окном моим беда - 
Кап-кап. 
Капли бьются о стекло -
Кап-кап.
Всё стекло заволокло - 
Кап-кап. 
Тихо-тихо утекло 
Счастья моего тепло. 
Тихо-тихо утекло - 
Кап-кап. 
День проходит без следа -
Кап-кап.
Ночь проходит. Не беда -
Кап-кап.
Между пальцами года 
Просочились - вот беда. 
Между пальцами года - 
Кап-кап.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03 
Песню Евгения Клячкина поёт Лидия Чебоксарова 
Этот город - он на вид угрюм

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=09  *Да обойдут тебя лавины*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=10 
Разговор с мамой

----------


## Lampada

*Баллада о гордом рыцаре*
				Евгений Бачурин   http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1205.10  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=121.06 (Поёт О. Шевелева)  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1332.06   
Скажи мне, гордый рыцарь,
Куда ты держишь путь?
 Ведь правды не добиться,
 А смерть не обмануть.
За честь и справедливость,
За безответный спрос
Немало крови лилось,
 Немало лилось слез. 
  Припев: Камень-гранит в поле лежит,
               Выбрать дорогу камень велит,
                 Кого судьба помилует, кому поможет щит.
              Вправо пойдёшь - шею свернёшь,
              Влево пойдёшь - сгубишь коня,
               Прямо - спасёшься сам, но убьёшь меня. 
Ни в селах, ни в столице
Не верят в чудеса.
От этой правды, рыцарь,
Не скроешься в леса.
Сними же с глаз повязку,
Брось меч, не мни ковыль.
Ты сплёл из жизни сказку,
А мы из сказки - быль. 
Припев. 
Принцессы лыком шиты.
Злодеям не до них.
И коль искать защиты,
Так от себя самих.
Ступай же мимо, конный.
В том нет твоей вины,
Что нам нужны драконы,
Которым мы верны. 
Припев: Камень-гранит в поле лежит,
        Выбрать дорогу камень велит,
        Кого судьба помилует, кому поможет щит.
        Вправо пойдёшь - шею свернёшь,
        Влево пойдёшь - сгубишь коня,
        Прямо - погибнешь сам, но спасёшь меня.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=60.03 
Булат Окуджава
Виктор Берковский (музыка)
Поёт Виктор Берковский  
         В ГОРОДСКОМ САДУ 
Круглы у радости глаза и велики у страха,
и пять морщинок на челе от празднеств и обид...
Но вышел тихий дирижер, но заиграли Баха,
и всё затихло, улеглось и обрело свой вид. 
Всё стало на свои места, едва сыграли Баха...
Когда бы не было надежд -
                         на черта белый свет?
К чему вино, кино, пшено,
                         квитанции Госстраха
и вам - ботинки первый сорт, которым
                                 сносу нет? 
"Не все ль равно: какой земли касаются
                                   подошвы?
Не все ль равно: какой улов из волн несет
                                     рыбак?
Не все ль равно: вернешься цел
                        или в бою падешь ты,
и руку кто подаст в беде - товарищ
                                или враг?.." 
О, чтобы было все не так,
                     чтоб все иначе было,
наверно, именно затем, наверно, потому,
играет будничный оркестр привычно и вполсилы,
а мы так трудно и легко все тянемся к нему. 
Ах музыкант мой, музыкант, играешь,
                               да не знаешь,
что нет печальных и больных и виноватых нет,
когда в прокуренных руках
                      так просто ты сжимаешь,
ах музыкант мой, музыкант,
                      черешневый кларнет!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvIOs71LKKY http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=16   *Далёкий порт* 
		Музыка *А. Гейнца*
		Слова  *С. Данилова* 
Качает волнами суда ветер.
 Ночами только Млечный Путь светел.
 Там, далеко,
Кочуют звёзды маяков,
 Среди безлюдных берегов
 Затерян в скалах порт. 
Пусты причалы, в кабаках тесно,
На площадях менялам нет места.
Там, далеко,
Живётся просто и легко,
Спокойным сном материков
Терзает души чёрт. 
Здесь расстаются, чтобы жить встречей.
Здесь остаются, чтобы ждать вечно.
Там, далеко,
В тумане, канув за кормой,
Рокочет утренний прибой -
Остался в скалах порт. 
В уютной бухте, вопреки штилю,
Вонзают мачты в облака шпили.
Там, далеко,
Из глубины седых веков,
Взмахнув приветливо рукой,
Девчонка парус ждёт. 
А нас уносит в океан шквалом.
Нам не вернуться, просто сил мало.
Там, далеко,
Кочуют звезды маяков,
Среди безлюдных берегов
Был не окончен спор.
Там, далеко,
Кочуют звезды маяков,
Тебя вернуть еще легко...
Затерян в скалах порт. 
г. Магадан

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11 
Вечер бродит 
Песня А. Якушевой 
Вечер бродит по лесным дорожкам,
Ты, ведь тоже любишь вечера,
Подожди пока еще немножко,
Посидим с товарищами у костра
Подожди пока еще немножко,
Посидим с товарищами у костра 
Что волшебней задушевной песни,
И молчанья в отблесках огня,
Нет на свете глаз твоих чудесней,
Что глядят задумчиво так на меня.
Нет на свете глаз твоих чудесней,
Что глядят задумчиво так на меня. 
Вижу целый мир в глазах тревожных
В этот час на берегу крутом.
Не смотри ты так неосторожно,
Я могу подумать что-нибудь не то.
Не смотри ты так неосторожно,
Я могу подумать что-нибудь не то. 
Вслед за песней позовут ребята
В неизвестные еще края,
И тогда над крыльями заката
Вспыхнет яркой звездочкой мечта моя.
И тогда над крыльями заката
Вспыхнет яркой звездочкой мечта моя. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11 *Матрас*
Песня Александра Суханова
Поёт Елена Казанцева 
Я скучаю на матрасе лёжа,
Чтой-то не идет ко мне Алеша.
Ходит он с брюнеткою Ларисой,
А со мной не хочет, с белобрысой. 
У меня глаза морского цвета,
У меня коса до парапета,
И размер ботинок сорок третий,
Чтобы устоять на парапете. 
А у неё - ни кожи и ни рожи,
Но зато ботинки подороже
И размер поменьше, (эко диво)
Но зато из кожи крокодила. 
Если у меня коса тугая,
Отчего ж гуляет с ним другая?
Видно, зеркала мои соврали,
Что красивше я евонной крали.
Ой, видно, зеркала мои соврали,
Что красивше я евонной крали. 
Я скучаю на матрасе лежа,
Чтой-то не идёт ко мне Алеша.
Ходит он с брюнеткою Ларисой,
А со мной не хочет, с белобрысой.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=15 
Вадим и Валерий Мищуки  
Я, побывавший там, где вы не бывали,
Я, повидавший то, чего вы не видали;
Я, уже ТАМ стоявший одной ногою --
Я говорю вам - жизнь всё равно прекрасна! 
		Да, говорю вам, жизнь всё равно прекрасна,
		Даже когда трудна и когда опасна.
		Даже когда несносна, почти ужасна -- 
		Жизнь, говорю я, жизнь всё равно прекрасна! 
Вот оглянусь назад - далека дорога!
Вот погляжу вперед - впереди немного...
Что же там, позади - города и страны.
Женщины были - Жанны, Марии, Анны... 
Дружба была и верность, вражда и злоба.
Комья земли стучали о крышку гроба.
Старец Хэрон над тёмною той рекою
Ласково так помахивал мне рукою. 
	Ниточка жизни - шарик, непрочно свитый.
	Дымный туман надежды, дымок соблазна...
	Штопанный-перештопанный, мятый, битый - 
	Я говорю вам: жизнь всё равно прекрасна! 
Небо багрово-красное перед восходом.
Лес опустел, морозно вокруг и ясно.
Здравствуй, мой друг, воробушек -- С Новым Годом!  	
Холодно, братец? А все равно прекрасно!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=702.03 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03 
Юрий Гарин  *Ну что ты хочешь от меня?* 
Ну что ты хочешь от меня, когда дороги не сошлись?
И так легко день ото дня проходит год, проходит жизнь
И вот сомненья позади, и вот заветная стерня.
Но за тобой идут дожди, ну что ты хочешь от меня?
Ну что ты хочешь от меня? 
И в лихолетье прежних лет уже заброшена печаль.
И как забытый триолет, лежит незримая печать.
А время знает, что почём, время знает цену дня.
Но ты здесь вовсе не причём, ну что ты хочешь от меня?!
Ну что ты хочешь от меня. 
И в разветвления всех дорог уже направлены пути.
И стоит лишь через порог пустой карман перенести.
Но это все самообман, иллюзии и болтовня.
Спеши, спускается туман, ну что ты хочешь от меня?!
Ну что ты хочешь от меня. 
Ну что ты хочешь от меня, когда дороги не сошлись?
И так легко день ото дня проходит год, проходит жизнь
И вот сомненья позади, и вот заветная стерня.
Но за тобой идут дожди, ну что ты хочешь от меня?
Ну что ты хочешь от меня…

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=20 
Нателла Болтянская  
Гаечка  
Какая, в общем, разница, быть против или за, 
Ведь всё случится так, а не иначе. 
Он молод и спокоен, он смотрит вам в глаза 
И действует отнюдь не наудачу. 
Обязанности всяко важнее, чем права, 
Права - поставить там, где скажут, галочку. 
Он говорит полезные и важные слова, 
Закручивая гаечку за гаечкой.  
Отцам-иезуитам вполне достойный сын, 
Он ценности и цели обозначил. 
Над выбритой губою мерещатся усы, 
И френч растет из лацканов Версаче. 
Покуда не забрали, давай-ка наливай 
Судьба ль нам быть описанными Галичем? 
Он говорит полезные и важные слова 
И тихо крутит гаечку за гаечкой.  
Он сделает, как хочет. Он внятен и суров, 
Но гибок, хоть глядится несгибаемым. 
Свобода - несогласных крутить в бараний рог, 
И методы печально узнаваемы. 
Безбашенный период дискуссий и бравад 
Сменился перспективою пугающей. 
Он говорит полезные и важные слова, 
Закручивая гаечку за гаечкой.  
Увы, уже проиграно, что ставилось на кон. 
Мы строимся повзводно и поротно 
Он - нами же рожденный и вскормленный дракон, 
Который не дождется Ланселота. 
Осталось ли дыханья - колючку разорвав, 
В бега уйти, другие берега ища? 
Он говорит полезные и важные слова, 
И тихо крутит гаечку за гаечкой.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=2243.15 
Хранитель искренней любви 
                  Владимир Борзов 
Ну что ты знаешь о любви,
Ты, не любившая нисколько?
Ну что ты знаешь о мечте,
Ты, не мечтавшая ничуть?
В душе останутся слова,
Произнесенные, и только...
В ночи останется звезда,
Не указующая путь. 
Ну что ты знаешь о листве,
Когда ее осенним ветром
Срывает с дрогнувших ветвей,
Бросает наземь, как укор?
Горит отчаянья костер,
И шляпка призрачного фетра
Скрывает милые глаза,
Почти чужие с этих пор. 
Ну что ты знаешь обо мне?
Неразличим приют осенний,
И глухо колокол гудит
Над безнадежностью земной.
Но возникают два крыла,
И, обещая воскресенье,
Хранитель искренней любви
Опять витает надо мной.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=995.02 
Журавли над Калымой 
Здесь, на русской земле, я чужой и далёкий,
Здесь, на русской земле, я лишён очага.
Между мною, рабом, и тобой, одинокой,
Вечно сопки стоят, мерзлота и снега. 
Я писать перестал: письма плохо доходят.
Не дождусь от тебя я желанных вестей.
Утомленным полётом на юг птицы уходят.
Я гляжу на счастливых друзей - журавлей. 
Пролетят они там, над полями, лугами,
Над садами, лесами, где я рос молодым,
И расскажут они голубыми ночами,
Что на русской земле стал я сыном чужим. 
Расцветет там сирень у тебя под окошком.
Здесь в предсмертном бреду будет только зима.
Расскажите вы всем, расскажите немножко,
Что на русской земле есть земля Колыма. 
Расскажите вы там, как в морозы и слякоть,
Выбиваясь из сил, мы копали металл,
О, как больно в душе и как хочеться плакать,
Только птицам известно в развалинах скал. 
Я не стал узнавать той страны, где родился,
Мне не хочется жить, хватит больше рыдать.
В нищете вырастал я, с родными простился.
Я устал, журавли, вас не в силах догнать. 
Год за годом пройдёт, старость к нам подкрадётся,
И морщины в лице... Не мечтать о любви.
Неужели пожить по-людски не придется?
Жду ответ, журавли, на обратном пути.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=704.04 
И. Имамалиев  
Много всякой болтовни: стерео и моно,
много спорят о верхах - умный кто, дурак...
А как до дела, вспомнят все, что у гегемона
очень даже сильный и мозолистый кулак. 
	Интеллигенты, дворяне духа,
	интеллигентской любви разруха,
	интеллигентно жужжала муха,
	как только села на мухомор. 
Проворонили вы жизнь и прожгли в попойках,
из Кронштадта Гумилев вам приветы шлет.
Ну, и кто же вы теперь? - Жалкая прослойка.
Нынче каждое мурло матом вас пошлёт! 
	Интеллигенты, дворяне духа,
	интеллигентских надежд разруха,
	интеллигентно жужжала муха,
	да только села на мухомор. 
Остаёся вам теперь - прилагать старанье,
чтобы не испытывать крепость поводка,
потом отрабатывать сосуществование
и в карете общества ехать на задках. 
	Интеллигенты, дворяне духа,
	интеллигентских надежд разруха,
	интеллигентно жужжала муха...
	Теперь под дудочку пляши! 
1978

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1645.14  http://www.israbard.net/israbard/songge ... ng_id=5018  http://vgagin.narod.ru/Kakmnebit.mp3    *С чего начать* 
Песня *Анатолия Хабаровского* 
Мне бы узнать, с чего начать
Часы по вискам - стучат, стучат,
И кажется мне, что вокруг меня,
Не люди, а звери.
И каждую ночь - больные сны,
Всё время зима, и нет весны,
И нет никого, по кому тоскавать
И некому верить. 
А то, что весь мир - сплошной вертеп,
Отчётливо понял я лишь теперь,
А раньше - где правда была, где ложь,
Не мог разобраться.
Хотел я пройти хоть сто дорог,
И, ежели есть на свете Бог,
Хотелось бы очень мне 
До Бога добраться. 
Его б я спросил, что ж ты натворил,
Когда я родился, ну где же ты был,
Когда я взрослел, ну куда ты смотрел,
Почему не вмешался?
А мне говорят, - что Бога нет,
Во всем виноват мой пьяный бред,
И, что на семь бед - один ответ
Теперь мне остался... 
А мне бы не петь, а я все пел,
А мне бы сгореть, а я не сгорел,
А мне бы суметь, а я не сумел,
Да и сейчас не сумею.
А мне бы уйти, а я не ушел,
А мне бы найти, а я не нашел,
А мне бы себя пожалеть хоть чуть-чуть,
А я не жалею...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1123.02  *Гаданье на камнях* 
Песня Ольги Качановой
Поёт К. Тарасов 
Кто-то пьёт святую воду, кто-то любит непогоду.
Или сетует на моду, или ездит на конях.
Есть ценители кроссвордов, финских бань и крытых кортов,
Я ж совсем другого сорта, я гадаю на камнях. 
Вот забавный камень рыжий вдруг подкатиться поближе,
Это кто-нибудь из ближних вспоминает обо мне.
Или тёмный камень донный остывает на ладони,
Это кто-то из знакомых ищет истину в вине. 
Если слышится пока мне в голубом и лёгком камне,
Появившийся недавно, старых скрипок тихий плач.
Значит всё с тобой в порядке, поживаешь без оглядки,
И не мучают догадки перемен и неудач. 
В тех узорах неподвижных я себя порою вижу.
И узоры мне бесстыже растолковывают сны.
И пока в камнях не бьётся ночь бездонного колодца,
В них подрагивает солнце не начавшейся весны.
И пока в камнях не бьется ночь бездонного колодца,
В них подрагивает солнце не забывшейся весны.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=576.04 
Любовь прощается не вдруг...
Поёт Альфред Тальковский

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=30 
Лейтенантик молодой
                  Альфред Тальковский 
Беленький кораблик да чёрная вода.
Я своего папку не забуду никогда.
По небу катится да падает звезда.
Я своего папку не забуду никогда. 
Выходит песня в тишину,
Припев еще звучит с порога,
И уступает ей дорогу,
И уступает ей дорогу
Другая песня про войну. 
   А в песне той, а в песне той
   Разрывы бомб да вой фугасов,
   Закончились боеприпасы,
   И лейтенантик молодой.
   А в песне той, а в песне той
   Всё больше вдовы да сироты...
   Остался взвод, а были роты,
   И лейтенантик молодой.
   И лейтенантик молодой... 
   А в песне той, а в песне той
   Всё похоронки, похоронки,
   Где дом стоял, там две воронки,
   И лейтенантик молодой.
   А в песне той, а в песне той
   И Псков, и Вязьма, и блокада,
   И все герои Сталинграда,
   И лейтенантик молодой.
   И лейтенантик молодой... 
   А в песне той, а в песне той
   Разрывы черные дымятся,
   Но вот тот взвод с земли поднялся
   И лейтенантик молодой.
   А в песне той, а в песне той
   Отцы, и матери, и деды,
   И над Москвой салют Победы,
   И лейтенантик молодой.
   И лейтенантик молодой... 
Спросила дочка как-то раз:
"Тебя убили б на войне?"
Я ей ответил: "Что ты, нет,
Тогда бы ты не родилась." 
Маленькая птичка
Выпала с гнезда.
Я своего папку
Не забуду никогда.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=700.09 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=31 
Анатолий Киреев  * Между небом и землёй* 
  Океан людского горя,
   Там волна с волною спорит,
  Между небом и землёй.
   Горе-горькое болит,     
   Горе-горькое тревожит, 
   Горю-горькому поможет
   Океан людской любви     
Между небом и землёй
Океан людской печали,
Корабли свои качает
Между небом и землёй.
Уплывают корабли,
Уплывают как и прежде,
К берегам святой надежды,
На краю святой земли. 
Между небом и землёй
Океан людской разлуки,
Мы друг к другу тянем руки
Между небом и землёй.
Между небом и землёй
Наши души так ранимы,
Так давайте ж, сохраним их
Между небом и землёй.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06  *Доктор Оля 10 лет спустя*  
Наталья Дудкина 
Эти тени под глазами, эти складочки у губ
Не от возраста и даже не от слёз – какие слёзы, право слово, в наши годы?
Просто мы, как на вокзале, в толчее и на бегу,
Провожаем уходящий теплоход, а счастье, видимо, увозят теплоходы. 
Устаём от ожиданья, долго смотрим на часы,
А там минутная ползёт, как часовая: ей-то что, она в комплекте и при деле.
Ну, где же ты, мой Богом данный, растакой-то мамы сын,
И на каком ко мне ползёшь трамвае долго так, что даже кудри поредели? 
Долго ты меня тревожил, мой потрёпанный герой,
Взгляну в окно, а там не саженцы – давным-давно деревья вековые,
Надо было б быть построже, но, как умную не строй,                   |
Всё равно потом окажется, что прыгаешь на грабли, как впервые.       | 2 раза

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=14 
Попурри 
Исполняют Мищуки

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1248.30 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=28.10 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=874.12 
Стихи Дмитрия Сухарева 
А мне красться не судьба
Чёрными горами,
Не студить чумного лба
Чёрными ветрами, 
Ни при звездах и луне,
Ни под чёрной тучей
Не толкать ладонью мне
Двери нескрипучей. 
Ничего мне понять
На высоком ложе,
Поцелуем не унять
Чьей-то дивной дрожи, 
Не цепляться за плечо
На краю обрыва -
Отчего так горячо?
Отчего счастливо? 
Не срывался я, хмельной,
В пустоту обвала,
Ничего того со мной
Сроду не бывало, 
Не бывало до сих пор
И не будет случай -
Не бывает чёрных гор,
Двери нескрипучей. 
И не снится мне обрыв
Прямо с кручи горной,
Где сидит, глаза прикрыв,
Старый ворон чёрный; 
Старый ворон, чёрный вран -
Всё он ждет зевая,
Пока вытечет из ран
Кровь моя живая.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=20 
ЛУНЬКОВ Игорь and КОЛМЫКОВ Анатолий   *Шуба с дуба* 
Стихи В. Соколова,
 Музыка Анатолия Колмыкова 
Всё выпадает снег, и тает, тает, тает,
Как будто слово дал деревьям и весне,
Что первая капель меня другим застанет,
И что зелёный шум появится во мне, 
Припев: Холодный ясный час, горит зари полоска,
        Зачем я пил вино, и плакал, и шумел...
        Я вовсе не хотел такого отголоска,
        Такой тоски в себе я вовсе не хотел 
Я сетовал на снег, я проклинал погоду,
Я повторял слова пустые горячо,
Но как я мог винить любимую природу,
В том что душа болит и совесть жжёт ещё. 
Припев. 
Всё вовремя живёт ничто на пропадает,
Никто не виноват, а между тем в окне
Всё выпадает снег, и тает, тает, тает,
Как будто слово дал деревьям и весне, 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=2192.08 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1651.05 
Григорий Данской 
Ивиковы журавли 
Ивиковы журавли
Снега просит душа, только снега,
Будто с родины ком земли.
В придорожном осколке неба
Кружат ивиковы журавли.
Кружат ивиковы следопыты
Над распаханной гнилью полей,
И стучат в облаках копыта
Чёрных ивиковых журавлей. 
Снега просит душа, только снега,
Чтоб покой навсегда, навек.
Инфантильный чудак Онегин
Смотрит с грустью в двадцатый век:
На балтийские серые лужи,
На скелеты стальных кораблей,
Смотрит в небо, а в небе кружит
Стая ивиковых журавлей. 
Снега просит душа на просторы
Руси, на петлицы солдат,
На погоны святым майорам,
На архангельский чинный смрад,
На церквей оловянные срубы,
Где Господь так страшно высок,
На мои деревянные губы,
На просоленный болью висок,
На обугленные сёла,
На расхристанные города...
Ну а в небе такие весёлые
Летят вороны в никуда.
Только выше, у самого солнца,
Еще жутче и веселей
Изумрудное сердце бьётся
Чёрных ивиковых журавлей. 
Снега просит душа, только снега,
Будто с родины ком земли.
В придорожном осколке неба
Кружат ивиковы журавли.
Никуда нам от них не деться,
Чтоб не слышать их голоса,
Чтоб не били в самое сердце
Их гомеровские глаза.
Под печальное это пение
Затеряться бы да умереть.
И мне думается: это спасение,
Даже если зовется смерть.
По столетиям как по ступеням
Бегут реки, по ним - корабли...
И смеётся Онегин: что смерть нам,
Если в небе летят журавли.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lR-SVVCXWCI http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01   *Виктор Третьяков*  *Секрет* 
За окном твоим снег,
У тебя внутри грусть,
Там, внутри, Любви — нет,
Ты давно решил — пусть… 
Все дела твои — дрянь,
Но, открой глаза лишь,
И со стороны глянь:
Разве ты живёшь?
Спишь! 
Где-то там горой пир,
А вокруг тебя склеп,
Да, ты бы изменил Мир,
Жаль, вот только Бог слеп! 
Но, за миллиард лет,
Не сомкнул Господь век,
Ты Ему твердишь — Нет!
…А за окном опять снег! 
Припев:
В этом мире, без тебя, Богу делать нечего.
Белым птицам, без тебя, некуда лететь.
Без тебя, душе твоей удивляться нечему,
Без тебя, в глаза твои некому глядеть. 
Без тебя, твоя любовь к сердцу не привяжется,
Не заплачет никогда, не заговорит.
В этом мире, без тебя, сказка не расскажется…
В небе только для тебя солнышко горит! 
Так что, если Мир плох,
Разожги внутри Свет,
В этом Царстве ты - Бог,
Здесь других богов нет! 
На небе не счесть звёзд,
Мир у ног твоих — весь,
А секрет, как снег, прост:
Нас всего Один здесь! 
Припев:
В этом мире, без тебя, Богу делать нечего.
Белым птицам, без тебя, некуда лететь.
Без тебя, душе твоей удивляться нечему,
Без тебя, в глаза твои некому глядеть. 
Без тебя, твоя любовь к сердцу не привяжется,
Не заплачет никогда, не заговорит.
В этом мире, без тебя, сказка не расскажется…
В небе только для тебя солнышко горит! 
…Мир у ног твоих — весь,
И секрет, как снег, прост:
Нас всего Один здесь!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=780.15 
Тайное венчание 
Константин Тарасов 
Шубу на плечи, и с Богом
Егерь звонко крикнул - Трогай!
И помчались мы дорогой почтовой.
Только ветер гнул всё круче,
Да с землёй сливались тучи,
И среди метели жгучей заблудилсь мы с тобой.  
Не кляни гусара, милая, -
Подвела судьба постылая,
Но брак уже свершён на небесах.
Твой заветный образ, милая,
Унесу с собой в могилу я
И поцелуй последний на устах. 
В спину бьётся шум погони,
Понесли быстрее кони,
С воем ветра слился резкий свист кнута.
Пистолет заряжен к бою,
Видно не у аналоя -
Обвенчаемся с тобою у нательного креста. 
Не кляни гусара, милая, -
Подвела судьба постылая,
И всё ж ты за меня свечу поставь.
Твой заветный образ, милая,
Унесу с собой в могилу я
И поцелуй последний на устах.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1755.02 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1596.12 
Самолетик 
           Стихи - Д.Сухарев 
Целовались в землянике,
Пахла хвоя, плыли блики
По лицу и по плечам;
Целовались по ночам
На колючем сеновале
Где-то около стропил; 
Просыпались рано-рано,
Рядом ласточки сновали,
Беглый ливень из тумана
Крышу ветхую кропил; 
Над Окой цветы цвели,
Сладко зонтики гудели,
Целовались - не глядели,
Это что там за шмели; 
Обнимались над водой
И лежали близко-близко,
А по небу низко-низко -
Самолетик молодой...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1858.15 
Стихи В. Соколова,
                  Музыка Анатолия Колмыкова 
Всё выпадает снег, и тает, тает, тает,
Как будто слово дал деревьям и весне,
Что первая капель меня другим застанет,
И что зелёный шум появится во мне, 
Припев: Холодный ясный час, горит зари полоска,
        Зачем я пил вино, и плакал, и шумел...
        Я вовсе не хотел такого отголоска,
        Такой тоски в себе я вовсе не хотел 
Я сетовал на снег, я проклинал погоду,
Я повторял слова пустые горячо,
Но как я мог винить любимую природу,
В том что душа болит и совесть жжёт ещё. 
Припев. 
Всё вовремя живёт ничто на пропадает,
Никто не виноват, а между тем в окне
Всё выпадает снег, и тает, тает, тает,
Как будто слово дал деревьям и весне, 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=108.01 
А. Анпилов  
Через мокрые ресницы мне зима такая снится... 
Через мокрые ресницы
мне зима такая снится - 
тают коркой ледяной
рукавички шерстяные,
светляки плывут ночные
между мною и Москвой. 
Пятьдесят какой-то тихий
год на улице Палихе.
Это Зуевский каток - 
снег счастливый серебрится,
на коньках летит сестрица,
и у сердца холодок. 
Там прихожие толпятся
у гирлянд иллюминаций.
Музыкантов полукруг
горячит нас и морочит
новогодней синей ночью
в оцеплении разлук. 
В этом сне, как в старой песне,
я с отцом гуляем вместе,
у зимы в глазах двоюсь.
Я веселым быть стараюсь,
ближе к папе прижимаюсь
и всего-всего боюсь...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=40 
XXXI Грушинский фестиваль. 
Ночной концерт 3 июля 2004   *Не надо Путина ругать...* 
Зачем на родину пенять?
С ней нужно молча примириться.
Не надо Путина ругать:
Он занимался джиу-джитсу. 
И на Касьянова пенять
Бесчеловечно и жестоко:
Он может шутки не понять
И зашибить вас ненароком. 
Чубайса надо уважать:
Пусть рыжий он и хитроглазый,
Но он ведь может так прижать –
Не электричеством, так газом. 
И пусть Шандыбин мне не враг,
Но рядом с ним я – как на дыбе,
Не потому, что он мудрец,
А потому, что он Шандыбин. 
Россия – странная страна,
Клубок противоречий дерзких,
Не раскусили ни хрена
Её ни Кащенко, ни Сербский. 
Умом Россию не понять,
Она прекрасна, как наяда.
Не надо Путина ругать,
Но и хвалить его не надо. 
Умом Россию не понять
И не принять, как дар всевышний,
И что на Путина пенять,
Коль сами рожею не вышли?..

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=25 
XXXI Грушинский фестиваль. 
Ночной концерт 3 июля 2004  
Сто лет...
                  Юрий Гарин 
Здравствуй, точка во Вселенной!
Излучая тонкий свет,
Ты твердишь мне неизменно:
"Мы не виделись сто лет!" 
Наших жизней циферблаты
ёОт разлуки стерлись в дым.
Мы ни в чёем не виноваты...
Мы не виделись сто зим... 
Как зовут тебя, не знаю,
Но когда придет рассвет,
Я скажу тебе, родная:
"Мы не виделись сто лет!" 
Поезда, как стрелы, мчатся,
Виден их остывший след.
Вот и всё, пора прощаться...
Мы не виделись сто лет... 
В этой странной поговорке,
В этом словосочетании
Есть вопрос, и есть ответ...
Мы не виделись сто лет...
Мы не виделись сто лет...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0Y4DJCMh2E http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=43  *Как жаль!*
                  Виктор Третьяков 
Слезилось белое вино на дне бокала, 
И, как в замедленном кино, свеча вздыхала... 
Но были смазаны, увы, цвета палитры: 
Нам не хватило для любви одной... пол-литры! 
        Как жаль, закрыт уже ларёк напротив бани, 
        А там - заветный пузырёк "Вазисубани"! 
        И ведь могла бы быть любовь большой и пылкой, 
        Когда бы я к Вам не пришёл с одной... бутылкой! 
Тянул из форточки сквозняк в каминном зале, 
Уже подкатывал... сушняк, а вы - икали! 
И объясняли мне про жизнь, про фонд зарплаты, 
И понял я, что мне, кажись, пора... до хаты! 
        А за окном вовсю мело, во все пределы... 
        Нутро... горело за столом, нутро горело! 
        И я скажу в печальный час досады жгучей: 
        Друзья, всегда берите про запас - на всякой случай!!!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=40.08  http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=2087.11  Исполняет *Веста Солянина*    *Ю.Левитанский - Сон об уходящем поезде*  
Один и тот же сон мне повторяться стал: 
Мне снится, будто я от поезда отстал. 
Один, в пути, зимой, на станцию ушел, 
А скорый поезд мой пошел, пошел, пошел, 
И я хочу бежать за ним - и не могу, 
И чувствую сквозь сон, что все-таки бегу,  
И в замкнутом кругу сплетающихся трасс
Вращение Земли перемещает нас -
Вращение Земли, вращение полей,
Вращение вдали берез и тополей,
Столбов и проводов, разъездов и мостов,
Попутных поездов и встречных поездов. 
Но в том еще беда, и, видно, неспроста, 
Что не годятся мне другие поезда. 
Мне нужен только тот, что мною был обжит. 
Там мой настольный свет от скорости дрожит.  
Там любят лечь - так лечь, а рубят - так сплеча.
Там речь гудит, как печь, красна и горяча.
Мне нужен только он, азарт его и пыл.
Я знаю тот вагон, я номер не забыл.
Он снегом занесен, он в угле и в дыму,
И я приговорен пожизненно к нему. 
Мне нужен этот снег. Мне сладок этот дым,
Встающий высоко над всем пережитым!
И я хочу бежать за ним - и не могу,
И чувствую сквозь сон, что все-таки бегу,
И в замкнутом кругу сплетающихся трасс
Вращение Земли перемещает нас.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=576.16 
Будьте добры, передайте пятак на билет... *Альфред Тальковский* 
Будьте добры, передайте пятак на билет.
Будьте добры, как пройти через эти дворы?
Будьте добра, не гасите, пожалуйста, свет,
Будьте добры, не гасите, пожалуйста, свет.
Ну что же вы, право, ах, Господи, будьте добры! 
Будьте добры, чтобы вы на добро не скудели.
Будьте добры к безмятежным глазам детворы.
К шепоту листьев, капельному звону апрелей,
К шепоту листьев, капельному звону апрелей,
К памяти сердца, ах, Господи, будьте добры! 
Горе пускай не пройдет через ваши дворы,
Чаще целуйте вы нежные матери руки.
В ваших домах пусть не будет не ссор, ни разлуки,
В ваших домах пусть не будет ни ссор, ни разлуки.
Простите, вернитесь, ах, Господи, будьте добры! 
Пусть на щелях не завьюжат военные вьюги.
В бывших траншеях мальчишки разводят костры.
Будьте добры, берегите от смерти друг друга,
Будьте добры, берегите от смерти друг друга!
Очень прошу вас, ах, Господи, будьте добры.
Очень прошу вас, будьте добры.
Очень прошу

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=EhQa7doya7Q http://youtube.com/watch?v=1mF7fxAYIQM  *Захар Май* - Все напоминает о тебе,   
Все напоминает о тебе, а ты нигде.
 Есть только мир, который вместе видел нас
В последний раз.  
Комната с балконом и окном
Светла сейчас,
Чиста, как мир, который вместе видел нас
В последний раз. 
Припев:
Время пройдет, ты забудешь все, что было
 С тобой у нас, с тобой у нас.
Нет, я не жду тебя, но знай, что я любила
 В последний раз, в последний ра-а-а-а-з. 
Пусть ничто не вечно под луной,
Но не на час я не забуду
День, когда ты был со мной
В последний раз. 
И пройдет не знаю сколько зим
И сколько лет
Быть может, счастлива смогу я быть с другим
А может нет. 
Припев. 
Все напоминает о тебе. О-о-о! 3 раза

----------


## Lampada

Игорь Михалёв 
Этот маленький оркестрик не тосклив, а чуть печален... http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1216.11

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1754.05  *Северная*   * Игорь Михалёв* 
От винтов доносится шум.
Бродит по дорогам зима.
Писем я тебе не пишу,
 Знаю, что вернешься сама.
Ночи напролет, напролет
 Затевает ветер возню,
 Где-то самолет, самолет
 Разрывает сна тишину. 
А у нас деревья сейчас
Разговор ведут до зари.
Солнце всходит в тысячный раз,
Если не зажглись фонари.
Мне тебя найти неуспеть,
Письма до тебя не идут.
Может быть на радость тебе,
Только это мне на беду. 
А попробуй ветер схватить,
Привязать его к якорям.
На снегу следов не найти,
На снегу не видно жилья.
Кажется, что век - целый век,
На земле не видно ни зги.
Лупит ветер по голове
Кулаками снежной пурги.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1754.06  *Дождь*   *Игорь Михалёв* 
А на улице - дождь, дождь,
Между нами всё - ложь, ложь,
И что любишь ты - врёшь, врёшь,
И цена тебе - грош, грош. 
А на улице - снег, снег;
И луна в небе - брошь, брошь.
А приснишься во сне мне -
И по-прежнему врёшь, врёшь. 
Для тебя это - смех, смех,
Вечно буду неправ я.
Между нами не год - век,
Между нами не сон - явь. 
Только все это - блажь, блажь,
Между нами и дождь - снег,
И поэтому плачь, плачь,
Для меня это - смех, смех. 
Но упала на день ночь
И из губ твоих - крик, крик,
Ну гони меня прочь, прочь,
Нам отпущен не век - миг. 
Между нами дождей гул
И луна в небе - брошь, брошь.
Что люблю тебя лгу, лгу,
И цена моя - грош, грош.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1216.09  *Россия*   *  Игорь Михалёв* 
У судьбы не проси. Чашу выпей до дна.
Нет на свете россий - есть Россия. Одна.
Где тропинка во ржи. Где стерня под ногой.
Где дана тебе жизнь и не будет другой. 
Нет на свете россий - есть Россия. Одна.
Здесь и дождь моросит, и не греет луна.
И, в тоске матерясь, от избы до избы
Месим русскую грязь, словно тесто судьбы. 
Нет на свете россий - есть Россия. Одна.
Как она голосит, пробуждаясь от сна!
И её эта боль мне с рожденья дана.
Пусть убога она, да от Бога - одна. 
Нет россий на земле - есть Россия. Одна.
Да навечно в седле, и извечно пьяна.
Но рубаху рванёт, если вовсе - хана...
Пусть в запое она, да для боя - одна. 
Не спеши выбирать страны и города -
Всё равно помирать ты вернёшься сюда.
От чужого вкусить каравая - не нам.
Нет на свете россий - есть Россия. Одна.
Где тропинка во ржи, где стерня под ногой,
Где дана тебе жизнь и не будет другой.

----------


## Lampada

*Игорь Михалёв* (умер 25 июня) 
Юрина песня (Визбору) http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=26

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWvWRFOHBdY http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1210.02  *Михаил  Башаков*   * Время уходит* 
Даль - там, где солнцем играет река, 
И небо коснулось земли слегка, 
И новые сны нам несут облака, 
Спи пока... 
Время уходит... 
И каждая точка - дыра в иной мир, 
И небо соткано из этих дыр, 
Оно, будто белого голубя, 
Ждет тебя ... 
А время уходит. 
Выбери любую из дальних звезд, 
Ведь ты еще, наверное, не жил всерьез, 
И о тебе никто еще не пел с такой тоской, 
Милый мой... 
Время уходит. 
Пусть весело бьется звериный мотор, 
Подвластен крылу небывалый простор, 
И море внизу, будто лужица, 
Кружится.... 
А время уходит... 
Оно отдается сиреной в ушах, 
И вдруг цепенеет от страха душа, 
Но это всего только страх высоты, 
Глупый ты... 
Это время уходит... 
Тебя укачает на звездной волне, 
Ты будешь доволен судьбою вполне, 
Пока вдруг тихонько не скрипнет дверь, 
Ты мне верь... 
Это время уходит. 
И вдруг почернеет обычный рассвет, 
И красными пятнами множество лет, 
В которых ты спишь от зари до зари, 
Ну так выбери, 
А то время уходит...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqP283BAlLA 
ПОСЛЕДНИЙ ДЕНЬ ДВУХТЫСЯЧНОЙ ВЕСНЫ   *Михаил Башаков* 
Мы болтались где-то между сном и смертью и небрежно
Называли годы и города наперебой
Помним весь репертуар помним как и млад и стар
В пляс пускались озорной под наш сердечный бой 
         Припев:    Последний день двухтысячной весны
                           Последний день двухтысячной весны 
Мы кидали камни в реку мы кричали человеку
Что хотел на дне холодном отдохнуть от ран
Твоя буря ветерочек разболтал воды глоточек
А ты попробуй шторм двенадцать баллов в океан 
Припев. 
Понимали мы прекрасно в этой области опасной
Мы подвижные мишени заходите в тир
Поиграем в сочетанье пули песен и незнанье
Будент нам и летом самый недоступный пир 
Припев. 
С развеселым маньеристом увлеклись безумным твистом
И крутились будто отбивались мы от пчел
А потом какой-то мистик всё поджег и только листик
Календарный уцелел и я на нем прочел 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=99.20  *Поспел маис на ранчо дяди Билла* 
		Виктор Баранов,
		Леонид Мараков 
Поспел маис на ранчо дяди Билла,
У дяди Билла маис поспел на ранчо,
А тетя Бэкки Билла в гости пригласила,
А мы с друзьями погулять пошли пораньше. 
Припев: А ну-ка, Чарли, не ругайся!
        Ну-ка, Джон, не наседай!
        А ну-ка, Фрэд, куда ты прешь?
        Опять ты тут!
        Поспел маис на ранчо дяди Билла,
        Ну а теперь там только кактусы растут! 
Все в Арканзасе знают дядю Билла,
Придурка, хама и дебила.
А тетя Бэкки, рыжая кобыла,
Сегодня баньку жарко истопила. 
Припев: ... 
Покуда тетя Бэкки дядю Билла
В корыте мыла, почти без мыла,
Маис на ранчо, как волною, смыло,
У дяди Билла, ой-е-ей, у дяди Билла! 
Припев: ... 
У дяди Билла харю всю перекосило,
Когда узнал, что без него на ранчо было.
Он среди кактусов злой бродит, как горилла,
Попробуй, сунься, получишь в рыло! 
Припев: ...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o3XIEhbkaM 
Сергей Трофимов  *Я скучаю по тебе* 
Казалось бы, ну что скучать?
Всего семь дней разлуки.
А вот скучаю и - хоть волком вой...
Посуды кухонной гора –
Всё не доходят руки.
И опять забыл полить 
Столетник твой. 
Друзья зовут - давай махнём на шашлыки на дачу!
А я не еду, мне милей мой сплин.
В привычной мизансцене дней всё выглядит иначе,
Когда невольно поживёшь один. 
Я скучаю по тебе,
Как апостол по святым мукам.
Я скучаю по тебе,
Вот какая штука... 
Казалось бы, ну что скучать?
Считается полезным
Недельку друг от друга отдохнуть.
И я всё пробую начать 
Жить логикой железной,
Но в логику любовь никак 
Не запихнуть. 
И наш обыденный уклад, сложившийся годами,
Где суета сует владеет всем,
Мешает нам расслышать крик седого мирозданья,
Что мы живём не так и не затем. 
Я скучаю по тебе,
Как пустыня по снегам белым.
Я скучаю по тебе,
Что уж тут поделать?.. 
Казалось бы, ну что скучать?
Пройдет всего неделя -
И всё вернётся на круги своя.
Домашние дела, друзья, 
Работа на пределе...
А в общем, жизнь вполне 
Обыкновенная. 
И лишь заметив первый снег над хмурою столицей
И у ларьков замёрзшие цветы,
Я вспомню, как недолог век, что он не повторится...
И что всего прекраснее в нём – ты. 
Я скучаю по тебе,
Как подранок по своей стае.
Я скучаю по тебе…
Вот ведь как бывает. 
Я скучаю по тебе...
Я скучаю по тебе...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6mlZWdjtc4
Нателла Болтянская    *Аутодафе* _Аутодафе - обряд публичного сожжения еретика_ 
А ну-ка, прочь, с дороги, горожане.
На площадь - все, кто хочет посмотреть.
Еще квартал, ну, вот и подъезжаем,
Займите, сударь, место на костре. 
        Муха плавает в десерте
        Завсегдатая кафе…
        Самый первый шаг в бессмертье -
        Это аутодафе. 
Не лгал, не предавал, не лицемерил,
Он - чист и честен был, но он посмел
Вопросы задавать, а это - ересь:
Ведь Бог на них ответа не имел.
Он каяться и плакать не желает,
Он жертвует спасением души.
Поскольку в ересь вовсе не впадают
Подонки, дураки и торгаши. 
        Пламя плоть его завертит,
        Но зато, - каков эффект:
        Самый лучший путь в бессмертье -
        Это Аутодафе. 
Закажут очистительную мессу,
Бродяги унесут остатки дров…
Еретики - горючее прогресса.
Господь, благослови еретиков!
Вовсю для божьей славы расстарались,
Но не вошли в историю, хоть плачь,
Навеки безымянными остались
Доносчик, инквизитор и палач. 
        Нету проку от усердья,
        Лишь бы - галочка в графе -
        Самый верный путь в бессмертье -
        Это аутодафе. 
А клубы дыма в воздухе дрожали,
На город опускалась темнота,
И по углам шептались горожане,
И ересь все росла из уст в уста. 
        Как ни пышны, вы уж мне поверьте,
        Ряса, френч, мундир и галифе,
        Все же самый яркий путь в бессмертье -
        Это аутодафе.

----------


## Lampada

http://rutube.ru/tracks/503557.html?v=2 ... 36502da4c3  *Василий Мешавкин* 
Одинокий волк 
Блестит дождем булыжник мостовой,
Крадется сырость в куртки отворот.
Звезда в разрыве туч над головой
Висит и за собою не ведет. 
И ветер бросит мокрый лист в лицо,
Тоска и слякоть - а чего ты ждал?
Опять осточертевшее крыльцо...
Ты снова никуда не опоздал. 
Припев: Вдоль старой покосившейся стены,
        При мутном излучении луны
        Шагай, пока мосты не сожжены,
        А просто до утра разведены. 
Заговори с прохожим, Боже мой,
Пусть не ответит, что тебе слова?
Дороги все приводят не домой,
А в те места, где тыщу раз бывал. 
И это далеко не первый год -
Проходит ночь, а ты еще не спишь.
Когда роса на землю упадет,
В чью дверь ты на рассвете постучишь? 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXaQOccRq_k  http://rutube.ru/tracks/783228.html?v=8 ... 623c5ba03a  http://www.bashakov.ru/video/Ozarenie.avi   *Михаил Башаков*  *Озарение*  
Мне не хватает себя, и я призываю твой голос. 
Как же это случилось ему затеряться? 
Ах, бывает достаточно всего лишь обняться 
Любовь… – вот слово, которым все это должно называться. 
И в глазах наших ангелов пенятся искры салютом, 
И ты знаешь, я доверяюсь этим минутам, 
Ибо считаю их ни много, ни мало прозреньем – 
Это из начала времен,… по моим наблюденьям.  
Где первопричинная дикость наших объятий? 
Абсолютно меняя направление всех понятий, 
Наполняя их русло свежестью, и освещая, 
Смотри, мы сливаемся, несправедливости миру прощая.  
И черпаем из океана Любви своими убогими кружками 
С нашими странными, но милыми сердцу подружками. 
И если найдется, кто все это осудит, 
Пусть встанет и скажет – ему ничего не будет. 
А линия жизни все бежит, и рисунок меняя. 
Я умру, смеясь, никого не обвиняя, 
С выраженьем нашедшего выход заблудшего. 
Если любовь была… Смерть – не самое худшее.  
Пусть не кончаются уроки безудержной ласки. 
Играйте оркестры, страдайте на сцене маски! 
Влага тел превратится в вино, и мы будем пьяны. 
Кипите моря и озера! Меняйтесь местами страны!  
Черпаем из океана Любви убогими кружками 
С нашими странными, но милыми сердцу подружками. 
Если найдется, кто все это осудит, 
Пусть встанет и скажет – ему ничего не будет…. ему ничего не будет… ему ничего не будет

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pIdWMj_bNw 
Александр Розенбаум  *Как-нибудь, где-нибудь, с кем-нибудь* 
Кругом голова, фонари горят,
Улица пуста, дождь на мостовой.
Мне бы оборвать лист календаря
И в очереди встать за другой судьбой. 
Как-нибудь, где-нибудь, с кем-нибудь
Долгожданный встречая рассвет,
Закуси на мгновенье губу
От обиды за то, что попала не в цвет.
Оттого, что гривастый табун
Кроме снов ничего не принёс.
Как-нибудь, где-нибудь, с кем-нибудь
Не стыдись своих слёз, своих слёз. 
Бар давно закрыт, у его дверей
Тень мою трамвай задавил.
Ветер вены вскрыл небу в сентябре,
Чуть солоноват вкус любви. 
Как-нибудь, где-нибудь, с кем-нибудь
У раскрытого настежь окна
Посмотреть в облака не забудь,
Где-то там в кучевых вдруг порвётся струна.
И упрямая челка на грудь
Упадёт, прикоснувшись к душе.
Как-нибудь, где-нибудь, с кем-нибудь
Без меня хорошей, хорошей. 
Спит ночлежный дом с надписью "Отель",
Милиционер смотрит вслед.
В тёплом доме том холодна постель,
От Наташ да Вер счастья нет. 
Как-нибудь, где-нибудь, с кем-нибудь
Разговаривая ни о чём,
На два шага левее чуть-чуть
Отойди и чужое увидишь плечо.
Прошлой жизни вернуть ворожбу
Никогда никому не дано.
Как-нибудь, где-нибудь, с кем-нибудь
Всем нам быть суждено, суждено. 
Прошлой жизни вернуть ворожбу
Никогда никому не дано.
Как-нибудь, где-нибудь, с кем-нибудь
Всем нам быть суждено, суждено.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH2-bL_wN4w http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdecBpEwObQ - Гарик Сукачёв http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=231.14 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwOhV0_ufJ8  Поёт ДЕМИДЫЧ    *Осень, она не спросит...*  *Ирина Левинзон* 
Осень, она не спросит
Осень, она придет
Осень немым вопросом
В синих глазах замрет
  Осень дождями ляжет
  Листьями заметет
  По опустевшим пляжам
  Медленно побредет
Может быть не заметишь
 Рыжую грусть листвы
Может быть не ответишь
 Что вспоминаешь ты
  Или вот это небо
   Синее как вода
 Где ты ни разу не был
   Не приходил сюда.
     Пусть тебе снится лето
     Я тебе улыбнусь
    И под бровями где-то
    Чуть притаилась грусть 
Где-то под синью весен
Кто-нибудь загрустит
Молча ложится осень
Листьями на пути.  
Осень, она не спросит
Осень, она придет
Осень, она вопросом
В синих глазах мелькнет
Осень доздями ляжет
Медленно опадет
По опустевшим пляжам
Медленно так пройдет. 
Может быть, ты заметишь
Рыжую грусть листвы
Может быть ты ответишь
Что вспоминаешь ты?
А может быть, это небо
Синее как вода
Что же ты раньше не был,
Не приходил сюда?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=28.03   *Дмитрий Сухарев *  
ПАРОХОД  
Не тает ночь и не проходит,
А на Оке, а над Окой
Кричит случайный пароходик -
Надрывный, жалостный такой. 
Никак тоски не переборет,
Кричит в мерцающую тьму.
До слез, до боли в переборках
Черно под звездами ему. 
Он знает, как они огромны
И как беспомощно мелки
Все пароходы, все паромы,
И пристани, и маяки. 
Кричит!..
А в нем сидят студентки,
Старуха дремлет у дверей,
Храпят цыгане, чьи-то детки
Домой торопятся скорей. 
И как планета многолюден,
Он прекращает ерунду
И тихо шлепает в Голутвин,
Глотая вздохи на ходу.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1168.08  
Сергей Боханцев  *Соловушка* 
Ты попой, соловушка, на дорогу дальнюю,
Трелью душеньку услади.
Не казнись, головушка, думою печальною -
Вся, поди, беда впереди. 
    Не горюйте, девицы,
    У дороги  около.
    А перекрестите вослед...
    Далеко ль, высоко ли
    Полетели соколы -
    Ведает лишь ветер ответ. 
Нам рубахи драные на кольчуги бранные
Разменять всегда по чести.
Али мы не молоды, чтобы буйны головы
На чужие сабли снести? 
    А копыта цокали,
    А деревни охали:
    Сызнова увидимся ль, нет?
    Далеко ль, высоко ли
    Полетели соколы -
    Ведает лишь ветер ответ. 
Никому изведывать не давай ты, Боже мой,
То, что довелось нам пройти.
Зарекла от беды мать, да шнурочек кожаный
Перетерся, знать, по пути. 
    А девицы плакали
    У дороги около -
    Сызнова не свиделись, нет...
    Далеко ль, высоко ли
    Полетели соколы -
    Ведает лишь ветер ответ.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=14.21  
А. Городницкий   *А на Арбате…* 
А на Арбате падает снежок,
Летит снежок, становится порошей.
Хоть говорят, что был я парень-жох,
А был я парень все-таки хороший.
А не художник я и не артист -
Все специальности мне эти плохи.
А мой трехпалый в бога-душу свист
Запомнят дворники моей эпохи.
А умер я от раны ножевой,
Но мой конец никто не замечает.
Я носом вниз лежу на мостовой,
Где птицы белые полет кончают.
А на Арбате падает снежок,
Летит снежок, становится порошей.
Хоть говорят, что был я парень-жох,
А был я парень все-таки хороший.

----------


## Lampada

http://rutube.ru/tracks/503555.html?v=2 ... 0f1338a199 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=2188.16  *Зеленая лампа* 
                        Стихи М. Сипера
                        Музыка В. Мешавкина 
Коричневый кубик стоит у дороги, и окна темнеют,
Замерзших деревьев в ночном полумраке возносятся лапы,
Уснули все люди. В окне небольшом пламенеет
Зеленая лампа. 
Не спится, наверно, хозяевам этой обычной квартиры,
А, может быть, просто забыли о лампе и тихо уснули,
Устав от уборок, покупок, размолвок и стирок,
И только свет лампы цветет над безмолвием улиц. 
А ветер свистит и играет беспечно вчерашней газетой,
Огни фонарей переломлены в стеклах заснеженной призмы,
И пишут в ночи за зеленою лампой поэты,
Идет на Земле фильм другой, третья серия жизни. 
Как трудно во мраке найти свой проселок, тропинку, дорогу,
Легко ошибиться, приняв за природу простые эстампы,
И, словно маяк, нам приходит порой на подмогу
Зеленая лампа.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xd2thfqVS0   *Физика*  * Виктор Третьяков* 
В нашей жизни все взаимосвязано...
Вот наешься варенья - и слипнется.
Ведь, недаром по поводу сказано:
Как аукнется - так и откликнется.
И, вот, какой тебе жизнь представляется -
Так она, безусловно, и сложится...
В равной мере всем предоставляется:
Сам не сможешь - само, брат, не сможется. 
Припев: Но, если хочешь быть правым - не бегай налево,
        Если хочешь быть первым - на спи за рулем,
        А захочешь, чтоб рядом была королева, -
        Для начал попробуй сам стать королем. 
Ничего просто так не прибавится,
Пустота непременно заполнится,
И если сверху чего-нибудь свалится, -
Значит, тут же чего-нибудь вспомнится.
Вот такая, браток, философия,
Не смотри на меня, как на шизика.
"Нету - скажешь, - по жизни пособия..."
Да это ж просто - начальная физика... 
Припев. 
В нашей жизни все взаимосвязано...
Каждый сам принимает решения...
А в учебнике физики сказано,
Что
      "Угол падения
           Равен углу
               Отражения..."

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQiThhcU7NU   *Виктор Третьяков*.   *Седьмое Небо* 
Можно в точности знать, или верить слепо,
Можно это считать вымыслом простым,
Но, где-то там, наверху, есть Седьмое Небо,
Расположенное сразу над Шестым. 
Это Небо Господь создал для влюблённых
(Создавать и любить — Божье ремесло),
Чтоб летали под Ним стаи окрылённых
На одной высоте, да крыло в крыло. 
Впрочем, жизнь — это жизнь… и вы не стали ближе,
Так и не был, увы, найден компромисс:
Кто-то не захотел подниматься выше,
Или, наоборот, опуститься вниз. 
С «позолоченных» слов слезла позолота,
Каждый сам по себе по Небу летит:
Каждый выбрал свою высоту полёта,
И, вроде Небо одно, а разный сверху вид. 
И ты однажды поймёшь: ну, как же всё нелепо,
Ты же всю свою жизнь не его ждала…
А он твоё со своим перепутал Небо,
А ты видела всё, и… не прогнала! 
Не смогла уберечь,
Не смогла отпустить,
Просто, жить без любви не хотела…
Летела на свет,
В любовь, в рассвет…
Знаешь, жить без любви невозможно, лишь… 
Можно в точности знать, или верить слепо,
Или даже считать вымыслом простым,
Но, где-то там, наверху, есть Седьмое Небо,
Расположенное сразу над Шестым…

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_N-uz7whDA   *Виктор Третьяков*.  *Белая птица* 
Я по любви поминки справил,
Я, как свеча, по капле таю.
И вот опять, без лётных правил,
Над нашим городом летаю. 
Зависло облако седое
Почти на том же самом месте.
Нас летний дождь разлил водою,
Мы никогда не будем вместе. 
Припев:
Но я забыл про обиды прошлые,
Я буду помнить только хорошее,
И взгляд печальный твой, иногда,
Мне будет сниться. 
Когда я в среду кружил над городом,
Ты шла в пальто, с приподнятым воротом…
И я подумал ещё тогда: мол,
Белая птица. 
А на дворе уже октябрь —
Небесных тайн стиха творенье.
Для тех, кто видел, раз хотя бы,
Как клён меняет оперенье. 
А дождь — лишь выписка из правил:
Я просто облако пришпорил.
Я по любви поминки справил,
И снова Господу проспорил… 
Припев:
Но я забыл про обиды прошлые,
Я буду помнить только хорошее,
И взгляд печальный твой, иногда,
Мне будет сниться. 
Когда я в среду кружил над городом,
Ты шла в пальто, с приподнятым воротом…
И я подумал ещё тогда:
Белая птица. 
Я по любви поминки справил,
Я, как свеча, по капле таю.
И вот опять, без лётных правил,
Над нашим городом летаю. 
Зависло облако седое
Почти на том же самом месте.
Нас летний дождь разлил водою,
Мы никогда не будем вместе… 
Никогда…не говори…«никогда»!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07  *Виктор Третьяков*  *Сказка* 
Я живу, не просто — живу,
А чтобы научиться любить,
Чтобы не в стихах — наяву
Красненьким снежок окропить. 
Но, на снегу лишь клюквенный морс,
И счёты все зимой сведены.
Мой воздушный замок замёрз,
Став от слёз дворцом ледяным. 
Припев:
Улетают птицы к теплу,
Повинуясь воле Творца,
Я пишу ножом по стеклу,
Да вином согреваю кровь. 
А по вечерам, как всегда,
В спальне ледяного дворца,
Из кусочков хрупкого льда
Складываю слово «ЛЮБОВЬ» 
С той поры прошёл целый год,
Как я просто взял, да ушёл,
И ведь предупреждал мудрый кот,
И я любви другой не нашёл. 
А как за ширмой мыши шуршат,
Далеко — далёко слыхать…
Тихо замерзает душа,
Просто разучилась летать. 
Припев:
Улетают птицы к теплу,
Повинуясь воле Творца,
Я пишу ножом по стеклу,
Да вином согреваю кровь. 
А по вечерам, как всегда,
В спальне ледяного дворца,
Из кусочков хрупкого льда
Складываю: «ЛЮБОВЬ» 
И до тебя мне не долететь
Даже самолётом-ковром,
Но, если с пересадкой успеть,
То полчаса всего на метро. 
А я уж пятаков наменял,
Вот сложится ЛЮБОВЬ, и тогда…
А пока живи без меня,
Только вспоминай иногда. 
Припев:
Ведь улетают птицы к теплу,
Повинуясь воле Творца,
А я всё ножом по стеклу,
Да вином согреваю кровь. 
И по вечерам, как всегда,
В спальне ледяного дворца,
Из кусочков хрупкого льда
Складываю слово «ЛЮБОВЬ»

----------


## studyr

[video :: 1yauiqn]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lirgEQ-TK7M[/video :: 1yauiqn] *Черное золото* 
                  Владимир Высoцкий 
Не космос - метры грунта надо мною!
Здесь в шахте не до праздничных процессий.
Но мы владеем тоже внеземной
И самою земною из профессий.
Любой из нас - ну, чем не чародей?!
Из преисподни наверх уголь мечем.
Мы топливо отнимем у чертей -
Свои котлы топить им будет нечем! 
    Взорвано,
            уложено,
                    сколото
    Черное
          надежное
                  золото. 
Да, сами мы, как дьяволы, в пыли.
Зато наш поезд не уйдет порожним.
Терзаем чрево матушки-земли,
Но на земле теплее и надежней.
Вот вагонетки, душу веселя,
Проносятся, как в фильме о погонях.
И шуточку: "Даешь стране угля!"
Мы чувствуем на собственных ладонях. 
    Взорвано,
            уложено,
                    сколото
    Черное
          надежное
                  золото. 
Воронками изрытые поля
Не позабудь - и оглянись во гневе!
Но нас, благословенная земля.
Прости за то, что роемся во чреве.
Не бойся заблудиться в темноте
И захлебнуться пылью - не один ты!
Вперед и вглубь! Мы будем на щите!
Мы сами рыли эти лабиринты. 
    Взорвано,
            уложено,
                    сколото
    Черное
          надежное
                  золото.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtJIg9eAuUQ         *Московская Песня*  *Сергей Трофимов* 
Всю ночь на улице мело,
И за окном белым-бело,
И толще справочника свежий календарь,
И дворник, маленький таджик,
С лопатой по двору кружит
На языке Хайяма матеря январь. 
Забыты праздники давно,
Как прошлогоднее кино,
Сюжет которого не вспомнить никому.
А я несу тебе цветы,
Чтобы скорей узнала ты
О том, что мне пока известно одному. 
Припев:    
Я знаю точно, растает лёд,
В тиши полночной иволга запоёт.
И рыжею девчонкой, тёплою ото сна,
В озябший мир придёт Весна. 
Прогноз погоды – снегопад,
В заторах улицы стоят,
Машины, как сугробы с выхлопной трубой.
И из приёмников-FM
Непобедимый «Bonny M»
Поёт, как на Багамах плещется прибой.  
Народ торопится, скользит,
Теряя варежки в грязи,
Ко входу в недра всепогодного метро.
И я с цветами под пальто,
Спешу сказать тебе про то,
Что вопреки прогнозам метеобюро… 
Припев.     
К палатке с надписью «Табак»
Какой-то уличный остряк,
Приклеил объявленье «Лыжи на прокат!».
Но шутки гражданам не в кайф,
Поскольку в их привычный драйв
Так неожиданно вмешался снегопад. 
Пенсионеры и врачи, 
Негоцианты и ткачи
В стихийном бедствии теперь одна семья.
И только бойкий карапуз,
Похожий на большой арбуз,
Сидит на санках, улыбаясь, как и я… 
Припев:    
Он знает точно, растает лёд,
В тиши полночной иволга запоёт,
И рыжею девчонкой, тёплою ото сна,
В озябший мир придёт Весна. 
Мы знаем точно, растает лёд,
В тиши полночной иволга запоёт,
И рыжею девчонкой, тёплою ото сна,
В озябший мир придёт Весна.
В озябший мир придёт Весна.
В озябший мир придёт Весна.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=09  Исполняет Сергей Трофимов http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11 - Исполняет Александр Иванов   *Ты мой свет
(но я тебе не верю)* 
Слова: С. Трофимов 
Музыка: С. Трофимов   
Ты мой свет, но я тебе не верю.
В храме нераскаянной души
Заперты окованные двери,
Только ангел мечется в тиши. 
Слишком много до неба ступеней.
И когда я к богу шел, как мог,
Ты считала все мои паденья,
Сберегая стройность белых ног. 
Ты мой свет, но я тебе не верю.
В пламени мерцающих свечей
Свет небесный, нами был потерян
Средь неисчислимых мелочей. 
И когда я пьяный и безбожный,
Резал вены погнутым крестом
Ты боялась влезть неосторожно
В кровь мою нарядным рукавом. 
Ты мой свет, но я тебе не верю.
В храме нераскаянной души
Закрыты окованные двери.
Только ангел мечется в тиши…

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mtnGII6HO0 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=73.07   *Последняя мистерия*  *Михаил Кочетков* 
 Пока меня не раскусили
И не заслали за Можай,
Я на великую Россию
Гляжу с второго этажа. 
Я вижу всех пытливым оком:
Царя Гороха – дурака
И даже старенького Бога,
Грустящего на облаках. 
Я вижу Рябу-Кукарачу
И Достоевского в слезах,
Двух алкоголиков на даче
В дремучих муромских лесах, 
Поляков, что завел Сусанин,
Петра с усами на коне,
Василиваныча с усами
И даже муху на говне! 
Да, велика Россия-матерь!
И вновь, тобою обуян,
Здесь, на классической кровати
Грустит поэт, хотя бы – я. 
Усыпан пеплом и паршою,
В халате с бабского плеча,
Болея телом и душою
Лишь о тебе, моя печаль. 
В твоей семье не без урода;
Ну что ж, урода получай!
Я – сын Папаши всех народов,
Я – внучек деда Лукича! 
Мой братец – серый волк тамбовский,
А дядька – дядька Черномор,
Сестра – Аленушка, медсестры;
И все кривы, как на подбор!.. 
О Боже мой, какая скука!
О Боже, как нехорошо;
Здесь всяк на всяка смотрит букой,
Базуку пряча за душой. 
Здесь не ножом из подворотни –
На Красной площади убьют;
Уже не завтра, а сегодня.
Осталось несколько минут. 
Уже петух на Спасской башне
Двенадцать "ку" прокуковал.
Уже палач, седой и страшный,
Орал в топор перековал. 
Меня убьют, как иноверца,
Под крики публики "Убей!"
И вылетит из горла сердце –
Помойный красный воробей! 
Эй ты, подобие цыпленка,
Лети отсюда далеко,
Туда, где хмурые подонки
С руки не кормят мышьяком. 
Туда, где скрученной железкой
Тебя навылет не пробьют.
Лети, как крик последний детский!
Лети, лети, не то убьют!.. 
Пока меня не раскусили,
К чему испытывать судьбу?
И я по-англицки красиво
На тонких цыпочках уйду. 
Я ухожу, поднявши ворот,
Туда, где гаснут фонари,
Пока еще великий Город
Лежит в развалинах перин. 
Пока палач, воюя с храпом,
Припал к подушке-блиндажу,
Я тихо-тихо тихой сапой
По огородам ухожу. 
Так вот она – свобода злая;
По огородам и межам
Бежать, как сука, как борзая,
Куда глаза глядят, бежать, 
Ловя губами горький воздух
Гнилых картофельных полей.
Во весь опор, пока не поздно,
Бежать по Родине моей!.. 
Спасибо, Господи Исусе,
Что все закончилось добром,
За то, что в этом захолустье
Позволил мне скрипеть пером. 
Спасибо, большего не надо;
Я дальше сам уж как-нибудь.
Перо, бумага и лампада
Мне дальше освещают путь. 
И на картофельном востоке
Под колокольный перезвон
Взлетят мои больные строки
Гурьбой картофельных ворон! 
И все к чертям перевернется
Под крик архангельской трубы:
Петух на башне поперхнется,
Дурак в гробу перевернется,
Палач со страху промахнется,
Себе полпальца отрубив! 
Из тюрем грянут общим хором
И арестанты и конвой,
Когда вернусь я в этот Город,
Вернусь как царь и как герой! 
Вернутся сахарные горы,
Вернутся реки с киселем!
И будет вечен этот Город
И вечно царствие мое!.. 
Я вернулся в этот Город;
Здесь дома, как будто, те же.
Только чуть пониже небо
И мрачнее фонари. 
Я стою, поднявши ворот.
И промокший, словно леший,
Я жую горбушку хлеба,
Что мне нищий подарил.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1892.11   *Я к ночным облакам за окном присмотрюсь*... 
               Стихи Александра Кушнера
               Музыка Григория Гладкова 
Я к ночным облакам за окном присмотрюсь,
Отодвинув суровую штору.
Был я счастлив - и смерти боялся. Боюсь
И сейчас, но не так, как в ту пору. 
Умереть, - это значит шуметь на ветру
Вместе с клёном, глядящим понуро.
Умереть - это значит попасть ко двору
То ли Ричарда, то ли Артура. 
Умереть - расколоть самый твердый орех,
Все причины узнать и мотивы.
Умереть - это стать современником всех,
Кроме тех, кто пока еще живы.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=2396.11  *Комнатные растения* 
Стихи Константина Арбенина
                   Музыка Вячеслава Ковалева 
Настольные и застенные,
Стихи мои, Вы, по сути,
Комнатные растения,
Проросшие через судьбы.
        Объекты моей опеки,
        И те, что не прижились
        Комнатные побеги
        Растущие сверху вниз.
                Мыслей моих погонщики,
                Которых душа ждала
                На солнечном подоконнике
                Кухонного стола. 
По осени занесенные
Случайностью сквозняка  
В паркетные черноземы
Квартирного городка.
        Как стая синиц в скворечнике,
        Как голь на чужих бобах,
        Роились вы, несозревшие,
        В ящиках и горшках.
                Сквозь мутные лужи за море,
                Цепляясь за все живое,
                Тянулась моя азалия,
                Карабкалось каланхоэ. 
В реальности заоконные,
За блочную многогрань
Стремилась моя бегония,
Бежала моя герань.
        Бросало свои полтинники
        В копилку неровных строк
        Время декоративное,
        Быстрое, как вьюнок.
                И выпрыгнуло из ящика
                Отложенное на потом,
                Вчерашнее настоящее,
                Растение, ростом с том. 
Надежд ли моих гербарий?
Ошибок оранжерея ли?
Творения или твари
Двухклеточной инженерии?
        Собрались под переплетом
        И пущены в оборот
        Мои нелегкие легкие,
        Соленый мой кислород,
                Окрестность моя нательная,
                Неправый мой самосуд,
                Балконные заблуждения
                В кухонном, ночном лесу. 
Застольные и настенные
Для вечности и для дня, -
Сегодняшняя предыстория
Завтрашнего меня.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=586.14 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0LHi5L2MlY  *Семеро у костра* 
Стихи - *В.Сидоров* 
Знаешь ли ты, как память
   В эти часы остра?
   Стиснутые лесами -
  Семеро у костра.
Кто-то включил приемник,    
  Кто-то поверх голов        
 Вглядывался в проем        
    Глухонемых стволов.         
Стачивая усталость,
Где-то на грани сна,
Плакала и металась
Тоненькая струна.
Пела она все шире,        
Чистая, словно снег...        
Там в городской квартире    
Твой приглушенный смех.         
Теплый июньский вечер -
Неба голубизна.
Милая и беспечная,
Выгляни из окна!
В небе поймай глазами        
Блик моего костра.        
Знаешь ли ты, как память    
В эти часы остра?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvMjWu46OQI   *Поэтам с гитарой*  * Анатолий Киреев* 
 Приятель, послушай, я, верно, все уши
 Тебе прожужжал.
 Мы видимся редко на лестничной клетке,
Куда ж ты пропал? 
Остынь хоть маленько, садись на ступеньку,
Давай отдохнем.
Поэтам с гитарой вакхальную, стало быть,
Песню споем : 
     Припев: Вам дарована судьбой
                Неземная благодать :
                    Подголоском и струной
                   Души трепетные рвать.
                Будут песни ваши петь
                     Всего света голоса,
               Будут шапки в вашу честь
                Улетать под небеса. 
Пять раз на неделе тебя мы хотели найти; между тем,
Картина знакома : застать тебя дома -
Проблема проблем.
Чего это ради ты вдруг при параде? Тебя не узнать!
И снова - с гитарой... Хорошая пара,
Ну, что тут сказать? 
Припев. 
Приятель, послушай, я, верно, все уши тебе прожужжал,
Но в кои-то веки сошлись наши реки, куда ж ты пропал?
Подмечено метко : прекрасна соседка, что мимо прошла.
Ах, как она мило с тобой говорила
И в гости звала. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.chitalnya.ru/work/131678/  http://www.chitalnya.ru/upload/467/57848340459167.mp3   *Ночлег в пути* 
Исполняет: *Петухов Олег*  
Автор: Роберт Бернс (перевод Маршака) 
Музыка: Е. Клячкин ?   
Меня в пути застала тьма,
холодный ветер, мокрый снег...
Укрылись сумраком дома,
и я не мог найти ночлег.
Но, к счастью, девушка одна
со мною встретилась в пути,
И предложила мне она
в ее укромный дом войти.  
Я низко поклонился ей,
той, что спасла меня в метель,
Учтиво поклонился ей
и попросил постлать постель.
Она тончайшим полотном 
укрыла скромную кровать,
И, угостив меня вином,
мне пожелала сладко спать.  
Но,так как очень было жаль
мне отпустить ее уйти,
Я попросил ее:-"Нельзя ль,
еще подушку принести?"
Она подушку принесла
под изголовие мое,
И так она была мила...,
что нежно обнял я ее.  
...Был нежен шелк ее волос,
и завивался, словно хмель.
Она была душистей роз,
та, что стелила мне постель.
А грудь ее была кругла,
как-будто юная Зима
Своим дыханьем намела
два этих маленьких холма...  
Она не спорила со мной,
не открывала милых глаз,
И между мною и стеной
она уснула в поздний час...
Наутро, в ярком свете дня
в подругу я влюбился вновь.
Ах, погубили Вы меня, - 
сказала мне моя Любовь...  
Целуя веки милых глаз,
и локон, вьющийся, как хмель,
Сказал я: - "Много-много раз
ты будешь мне стелить постель".
Потом она иглу взяла
и села шить рубаху мне.
Январским утром у окна
она рубаху шила мне...
* * *
...Проходят дни, бегут года,
цветут цветы, метет метель,
Но не забыть мне никогда
той, что стелила мне постель...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1806.03      
Письмо гусара Галицкого графине Талалаевской, 
  найденное в архиве графьёв Талалаевских 
Стихи Дмитрия Кимельфельда
        Музыка Валерия Сергеева 
Графиня, мне приснились ваши зубы,
Как будто я скачу на вороном
 И хвост его, как хризантема с клумбы
 Напоминает мне о вас и о былом... 
    Припев: Прошу вас, ваша честь
                  Вниманья мало-мальского,
               Не то я вымру весь,
             Как лошади Пржевальского,
               Не то я вымру весь,
                 Как лошади Пржевальского. 
Графиня, вы прекрасны, как Цирцея,
За поцелуй один я всё отдам,
Ведь ваша спальня держит на прицеле
Моей души бизоньи стада! 
Припев: ... 
Графиня, я подрался на дуэли
За то, что князь сморкался в ваш платок.
Я б каждое пятно на вашем теле
Расцеловал, о, если б только смог! 
Припев: ... 
Графиня, приходите в полночь к дубу, -
Я сена там немножечко припас...
Графиня, мне приснились ваши зубы,
Я вас лав ю, я думаю о вас! 
Припев: ...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ygyp92Kxi1A   *Александр Иванов *  
Мартовский кот 
  Жил - был мартовский кот, он любил антрекот,
    Но колбаской не брезговал чайной,
    Не ловил он мышей, его гнать бы взашей,
   Но красив был, подлец, чрезвычайно. 
        Стережет ваш дом собака   
        И ворчит из мрака,        
        Даст вам шерсти клок      
        Паршивая овца,           
        А с него возьмешь         
        Лишь только то,           
        Что он наплакал,         
        Но никто не видел        
        Слез у подлеца.            
Он гулял и замерз, на колени заполз,
К вам, сидящему в кресле с газетой,
В неге жмуря глаза, согревает свой зад,
А вам кажется, вы им согреты. 
        Молоко дает корова
        И тепло для крова,
        И подруги ради,
        Терпят старого козла,
        Попугай и тот готов помочь,
        Хотя бы словом,
        А у этого все личные дела. 
Он из кухни пришел, там мышей не нашел,
Нет мышей! Зато морда в сметане!
На коленях у вас щурит наглый свой глаз,
А вам кажется, счастье в кармане.

----------


## Lampada

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... en&view=3# *20 минут на концерте авторской песни*
(Из архива Алексея Уклеина)   *1967 год*   *В. Выcоцкий*
__________________  *Ада Якушева*  *Другие города* 
Становятся помехою другие города -
Опять друзья разъехались неведомо куда.
По-прежнему упрямо я пытаюсь угадать -
Какие эти самые другие города? | 2 раза 
Друзья, те больше сведущи и знающи, видать.
Насильно не поедешь ведь в другие города.
Но разве только заживо, без всякого труда
Умеют привораживать другие города? | 2 раза 
Пока друзей размеренно развозят поезда,
То верю, то не верю я в другие города.
Там, может, ветры влажные, а, может холода...
Увидеть бы однажды мне другие города! | 2 раза 
Становятся помехою другие города,
Опять друзья разъехались неведомо куда.
Прости, не знаю имени, но это не беда,
Возьми меня, возьми меня в другие города! | 2 раза
_________________  *Борис Полоскин*  *Музыка ждёт* 
                            Прошли и вдоль и поперек
                              Страницами истории.
                             И пыль из-под солдатских ног
                              Легла меж строк истории.
                           Пришли домой дожившие,
                             Пришли домой погибшие,
                                   И лишь пропавших без вести
                                     Сколько уж лет - все нет и нет. 
              Когда на фронт солдаты шли,
              Победно музыка звучала.
              Живой, в веснушках и в пыли,
              Пел неизвестный запевала:
              "Когда вернусь - не ведаю,
              Hо -возращусь с победою,
              Встречай с зарей лучистой.
              Броня крепка, и танки наши быстры!" 
              Охрипла музыка в боях.
              Она по-прежнему старалась.
              Hо вот слышны в ее тонах
              И боль, и радость, и усталость:
              Пришли домой дожившие,
              Пришли домой погибшие,
              Hо нет пропавших без вести,
              Сколько уж лет - все нет и нет. 
              Хотя руины снесены
              И подведен героям счет,
              Еще не все пришли с войны,
              Hе все - и музыка их ждёт...
_________________  *Булат Окуджава*  *Песенка о ночной Москве* _Белле Ахмадулиной_ 
  Когда внезапно возникает еще неясный голос труб,
     Слова, как ястребы ночные,  срываются с горячих губ;
  мелодия, как дождь случайный, гремит; и бродит меж людьми
  надежды маленький оркестрик   под управлением любви.
  Надежды маленький оркестрик   под управлением любви. 
В года разлук, в года сражений, когда свинцовые дожди
лупили так по нашим спинам, что снисхождения не жди,
и командиры все охрипли... тогда командовал людьми
надежды маленький оркестрик под управлением любви.
Надежды маленький оркестрик под управлением любви. 
Кларнет пробит, труба помята, фагот, как старый посох, стерт,
на барабане швы разлезлись... Но кларнетист красив, как черт!
Флейтист, как юный князь, изящен. И вечно в сговоре с людьми
надежды маленький оркестрик под управлением любви.
Надежды маленький оркестрик под управлением любви.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRG1Df4jHwg   *Сторож*  * Анатолий Олейников* 
Какая-то сила меня заставляет писать,
Какая - то  сила ночами склоняет к листу,
Ей, видимо, нужно, чтоб мне не могли помешать,
Чтоб был я, как сторож всецело, один на посту. 
И катятся строчки, как с неба, одна за другой.
И каждая просит: "На время пусти на постой!"
И каждая хочет попасть на заснеженный лист,
Как выйти на сцену мечтает певец и артист. 
Но сторожем я отведенную вахту несу,
И строчкам шепчу среди ночи: "Я всех не спасу!"
Ведь сам убегаю я прочь от напыщенных строк,
И мысли о смерти все чаще стучатся в висок! 
Судьба ниспослала мне участь и горький этап,
Я вынужден буду выкладывать песни, как раб.
Под самое утро, как моль и огарок свечи,
Я тихо растаю последнею строчкой в ночи!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=201.20   *Песенка о голове*  *Владимир Ланцберг*  _ Г. Киселёву_ 
Всё бы ладно и всё бы ничего,         
Да с замком никак не сладить.         
Нынче в ночь на кулички раз в году    
Отправлялись поезда.                  
Только дверь кто-то запер и ушёл      
Втихомолку, на ночь глядя.            
На ночь глядя, такие вот дела -     
И не деться никуда!                    
Так возьми досконально изложи
На бумажной четвертушке -
С чем в ладу, с чем немного не в ладу,
Чем допёк утробный вой.
Помнишь, в прошлом столетии писал
Александр Сергеич Пушкин
Про такую забавную игру -
Бой Руслана с Головой. 
А тому, кто родился с головой,
Нет ни праздников, ни буден.
Щиплет Гамлет ромашку - "быть, не быть?" -
Тоже вроде бы учён.
Со своими, не с чьими ж там нибудь
Головами бьются люди;
Бьются насмерть, а если и на жизнь -
На какую, дело в чём! 
Встань в рассвет - в санитарные часы
Свежевыскобленных улиц,
Помолись, вместо "Господи, спаси",
Повторяя: "Черта с два!"
Может, там, у аптеки за углом,
Жизнь тебя и караулит,
А что дверь кто-то запер и ушёл,
Так на то ж и голова! 
1975

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8nMbiJmLVk   *Горный приют* 
               Стихи Михаила Кинера,
               Музыка Бориса Кинера 
"Дон-дум-дум-дон" -
Медным ртом древней башни.
Дом, где твой дом?
Чей ты, чей? Да не наш ли?
Глухо во тьму
Кличет горное эхо.
Что ответишь ему?
Был, был, да уехал. 
Сад наш богат -
Звонок лист, сладки гроздья.
Близок закат -
Слезь с коня, брось поводья.
Встретят тебя, как вождя,
Полным мехом.
А в ответ шум дождя -
Был, был, да уехал. 
"Чей, чей ты, чей?" -
Ткет ручей звук гортанный -
"Дней и ночей
Поводырь, путник странный".
Но есть вино,
Пей в пути - не помеха.
А в ответ все равно -
Был, был, да уехал. 
В том, видно, в том
Есть секрет силы высшей:
Дом, брошен дом,
Но земля ещё дышит.
Где б ни седлал
Ты хребты гордым рекам,
Но - пора по домам -
Был, был, да уехал.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEqqtrddPgg   *Елена Бушуева*  *Мессир* 
Мессир, я знаю: не пробиться в Вашу свиту,
Хотя намеренно отчаянно грешу.
И если я напоминаю Маргариту,
То только тем, что ничего не попрошу.
И статус ведьмы мне не больно то и нужен —
Еще успею оказаться на костре,
Хотя, наверное, смотрелась бы не хуже,
Над этим городом, летая на метле. 
Мессир, я с Вами воздержусь от всяких сделок,
Хотя, похоже, не придётся выбирать.
У Ваших глаз такой немыслимый оттенок,
Что пуританки соглашаются играть.
Вы лет пятьсот уже не игрывали в кости,
Но я-то знаю: надо быть настороже.
Часы давным-давно показывают осень,
А Вы ни слова не спросили о душе. 
Мессир, я знала, что в итоге проиграю,
Но попрощаться почему-то не спешу.
И если я кого-то Вам напоминаю,
То только тем, что ничего не попрошу.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bards.ru/archives/play.php?u ... _oseni.mp3   *Я без тебя не могу*  *Анатолий Киреев* 
Слышу я шорохи осени,
Ветра пустую возню.
Вечно он с листьями носится,
Нет, я его не виню.
Раз это нужно, то пусть себе,   
Мечет и рвет на бегу.           
Я наконец соберусь к тебе,      
Я без тебя не могу.             | 2 раза 
Гроздья рябины рубиновы,
Их не достать, хоть убей.
Скачет, как мячик резиновый,
Мимо меня воробей.
Осень затеяла на небе           
Звезд золотую пургу...          
Я, наконец, соберусь к тебе,    
Я без тебя не могу.             | 2 раза 
Вслед за сиреневым облаком,
Я за тобой поплыву.
Спелым оранжевым яблоком,
Брошусь в ночную траву.
Все, что осталось в судьбе моей, -      
Все на твоем берегу.                    
Я, наконец, соберусь к тебе.            
Я без тебя не могу.                     | 2 раза

----------


## Lampada

http://mp3.music.lib.ru/mp3/l/leonid_m_ ... iznx-2.mp3    *Что за жизнь?..*
                  Николай Старченков 
Что за жизнь?
Боже мой, что за глупая жизнь?
Снова ветер осенние листья кружит.
Вот опять,
Вот опять я один и в долгах,
Видно, душу свою застудил и пора мне в бега. 
        Осень годы кружит за спиною.
        Осень, что ты делаешь со мною? 
Понесли,
Годы-кони мои понесли.
Не упомнить дорог, что я исколесил.
И опять
Вижу струны стальных проводов,
Вижу грифы чудных телеграфных столбов. 
        Осень, что ты надо мной ворожишь,
        Осень, что же ты меня тревожишь? 
Ну куда?
Ну куда, ну куда мне без вас,
Дорогие  мои, мною встреченные в добрый час?
Кто я, что?
Кто я, что я без ваших костров,
Ваших рук, ваших глаз, ваших песен и слов? 
        Осень, не кружись над головою.
        Осень, что ты сделала со мною? 
Что за жизнь?
Боже мой, что за странная жизнь!
Ветер времени кудри мои потрошит.
Но опять, пока я не сгорел, я в пути,
Чтобы душу свою отогреть, чтобы  песню спасти. 
Что за жизнь?
Ну да, в общем, обычная жизнь.
Просто ветер осенний меня закружил...

----------


## Lampada

*Из века в век* 
Леонид Мараков, Николай Старченков   http://mp3.music.lib.ru/mp3/l/leonid_m_ ... _wek-2.mp3

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=215.21 http://mp3.music.lib.ru/mp3/l/leonid_m_ ... ejka-2.mp3   *Канарейка* 
                  Николай Старченков 
От луны в потёках клейких
Светло-синие обои,
И на шторе канарейка
Повернулась к нам спиною,
В переплёт цветочных петель
Уцепившись крепко ножкой,
Наших ссор немой свидетель,
Отвернувшийся к окошку. 
А за окнами веселье -
Полупьяная орава,
То ли кто-то с новоселья,
То ли так, с хмельной отравы.
Подгулявшим плохо спится -
Веселятся. Бог им в помощь.
Вот ушли. Немая птица
Снова тихо смотрит в полночь. 
Что ей видится в том мире,
Отвернувшейся в упрямстве:
То ли наши перемирья,
То ли ссоры постоянство,
То ли просто так устала,
То ли кто из нас обидел,
То ли веру потеряла
В нашу странную обитель. 
Может, так оно и сталось.
И к чему тут звон словесный?
Только что-то испугалось
С облаков сошедшей песни,
Ускользнуло юркой змейкой,
Позабыв о нас с тобою.
Тихо плачет канарейка,
Повернувшись к нам спиною. 
От луны в потёках клейких
Светло-синие обои.
И на шторе - канарейка
Повернулась к нам спиною.
В переплёт цветочных петель
Уцепившись крепко ножкой,
Плачет наших ссор свидетель,
Отвернувшийся к окошку.

----------


## Lampada

http://mp3.music.lib.ru/mp3/l/leonid_m_ ... hite-2.mp3   *Напишите*  *Леонид Мараков*
  Напишите, напишите, напишите
  Хоть немножечко об этом и о том.
  Не грустите, я прошу вас, не грустите
    Вы над углями с погасшим очагом.
  Лучше пойте, я прошу вас, лучше пойте
     Вы о встречах - о разлуках помолчим.
 Успокойте мое сердце, успокойте,
     Так давайте вместе песню сочиним. 
     Припев: Эту песню ветер странствий
                 Принесет вам из тайги.
                  Не преграда нам пространства -
              Лишь бы чувства сберегли.
                   Лишь бы верили друг другу,
                   Собирались за столом,
                   И гитара шла по кругу,
              Будоража старый дом. 
Будет грустно - лишних слов не говорите,
Лучше вспомните, что есть аэродром,
На последние гроши билет купите,
Верю, что не пожалеете о том.
Протяните руку дружбы, протяните,
Чтоб почувствовал я вашу теплоту,
И тепло обеих рук соедините,
Чтобы песня не звучала в пустоту. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Колесо (The Wheel) 
Песня Елены Фроловой на стихи *Вениамина Блаженного* (Айзенштадта).   *Колесо* 
 Я живу в нищете, как живут скоморохи и боги,
Я посмешищем стал и недоброю притчей для всех,
И кружусь колесом по моей бесконечной дороге,
И лишь стужа скрипит в спотыкающемся колесе.
Через пустоши дней. По каким-то неведомым вехам.
По проезжей прямой. По какой-то забытой косой.
Было время, когда называл я себя человеком.
Это время прошло, и теперь я зовусь колесом.
Сколько комьев тоски, сколько грязи налипло на обод!
Поворот колеса, словно сердца тяжелый удар.
Словно вехи судьбы, эти пустоши, рвы и сугробы.
Эти вехи и рвы провожают меня в никуда.
Всё, что было судьбою, уходит в следы от убоя.
Всё, что было судьбою, скрипучим скрипит колесом.
Через вехи и рвы. Из беды - на рожон - за бедою.
Всё уходит, как сон. И опять наплывает, как сон.
На исходе пути поджидает пути мои пропасть.
Поворот колеса. И уже невесомая смерть.
Разлетается в щепы моя бесконечная повесть.
Завершается срок. Завершает свой срок круговерть.

----------


## Lampada

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69D1cMj2mMM* *http://www.gorodnitsky.com/media/audio/162.ver1.mp3*      *Александр Городницкий* *СПАСИБО, ЧТО ПЕТЬ РАЗРЕШИЛИ*
Спасибо, что петь разрешили,
Спасибо, спасибо.
Мы все в синяках и ушибах,
Нам петь - не по силам.
Мы все на дороге к погосту,
В долгах и болезнях.
Оставьте своё эпигонство -
Оно бесполезно. 
Спасибо, что петь разрешили,
Спасибо, спасибо.
Мы стали седы и плешивы
И смотрим спесиво.
Поют о другом иноверцы
С других пьедесталов.
Состарился голос, и сердце
Устало, устало. 
Спасибо, что петь разрешили.
Спасибо, спасибо.
Мы не были непогрешимы,
Но благ не просили.
От мест отгремевшего боя,
Где нет обелиска,
Мы песни уносим с собою
Не близко, не близко. 
Спасибо, что петь разрешили.
Но чуточку поздно.
В январской заснеженной шири
Светло и морозно.
Надолго ли нынче на свете
Погода такая?..
А песня кружится, как ветер,
Смолкая, смолкая. 
9 февраля 1987, Малеевка

----------


## Lampada

*http://www.gorodnitsky.com/media/audio/18.ver1.mp3*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nvNXkcKgcU   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgzMwrrjUI4 (Юрий Никулин c 1:29)  * 
ЖЕНА ФРАНЦУЗСКОГО ПОСЛА* 
Мне не Тани снятся и не Гали,
Не поля родные, не леса,-
В Сенегале, братцы, в Сенегале
Я такие видел чудеса!
Ох, не слабы, братцы, ох, не слабы
Плеск волны, мерцание весла,
Крокодилы, пальмы, баобабы
И жена французского посла. 
Хоть французский я не понимаю
И она по-русски - ни фига,
Но как высока грудь её нагая,
Как нага высокая нога!
Не нужны теперь другие бабы -
Всю мне душу Африка свела:
Крокодилы, пальмы, баобабы
И жена французского посла. 
Дорогие братья и сестрицы,
Что такое сделалось со мной?
Всё мне сон один и тот же снится,
Широкоэкранный и цветной.
И в жару, и в стужу, и в ненастье
Всё сжигает он меня дотла,-
В нём постель, распахнутая настежь,
И жена французского посла! 
18 мая 1970

----------


## vedeneev_i

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfEm53MTOXo*  
Dm Gm
Между тенью и солнцем скользнул ветерок,
Gm A7 Dm 
Прислонился к стеклу, дверь закрыл на замок.
Dm Gm 
Я дождался его после долгого сна.
Gm A7 Dm 
Он мой пыл охладил, пыл вчерашнего дня
. 
Dm Gm C
Я увидел вдруг свечи, цветы и портрет.
C F B 
Кто-то прятал их здесь от меня столько лет,
B Gm A7 
И Божественный свет проявился на цвет,
A7 B7 Gm A7 Dm 
А я думал уже, что его больше нет.  
Слева-шкаф, справа-стул, помню, ветер подул. 
Из открытых дверей по вискам полоснул. 
Снег на шапке моей таял, падая вниз. 
Я был счастлив тогда, я пел песни на бис.   
И бокалов трезвон из открытх окон 
Рассыпался по городу, пел саксофон. 
Заставая врасплох запоздавших гостей, 
Бой курантов отмерил полжизни моей.   
Занавески вразлет, сколько пили - не в счет, 
Только чувствовал я, что уже Новый Год, 
Что уже новый снег на балконе лежит. 
И подруга моя не о том говорит.   
А когда поутру шел по тонкому льду, 
Черный кот норовил предо мной проскользнуть. 
Запах ели бил в нос, было жалко до слез, 
Что уже не догнать стук вагонных колес.   
Я ушел тогда прочь, все равно было мне, 
Что закончилась ночь, и, что начался день, 
Чемодан мой большой на дороге стоял, 
А я веткой стихи на сугробе писал.   
Для меня был перрон, словно край всей земли, 
И гадала на сон мне цыганка с детьми, 
Только в мыслях давно подъезжал я к Москве 
И хотел посмотреть на перрон из купе. 
Я хотел помотреть на перрон из купе...

----------


## Lampada

http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=84.03 
В.Туриянский -   Сколько осталось идти...  Сколько осталось идти,
Боже мой, жизнь на краю
струйкой песка из горсти,
кожей шагреневою. 
Припев: 
Белая горечь берез, 
ситцевое полотно, 
дождь из сиреневых звезд 
вечер забросил в окно. 
Делает легкий шажок
стрелка вокзальных часов,
звездочка, словно ожог,
тает в созвездьи Весов. 
Припев. 
Не провожай поезда
и не гляди им вослед,
поезда этого ждать
может быть, тысячу лет. 
Припев. 
Там, словно волны реки,
баюшки-бай без конца
и тяжесть детской щеки
в теплых ладонях отца. 
Припев. 
Вот и картонный билет
с надписью: только туда.
И возвращения нет
в эту страну никогда. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

Казанцева Елена Владимировна  http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=715.05 http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=572.31

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Размытый путь* 
Стихи *Николая Рубцова* 
Музыка Александра Дулова 
Размытый путь и вдоль кривые тополя. 
Я слушал неба звук - была пора отлета.
И вот я встал и тихо вышел за ворота, 
Туда, где простирались желтые поля, 
И вдаль пошел... А издали тоскливо пел
Гудок совсем чужой земли, гудок разлуки!
Но, глядя вдаль и в эти вслушиваясь звуки,
Я ни о чем еще тогда не сожалел... 
Была суровой пристань в этот поздний час.
В промозглой тьме, искрясь, горели папиросы,
И тяжко трап стонал, и хмурые матросы
Из тьмы устало поторапливали нас, 
И вдруг такой тоской повеяло с полей,
Тоской любви, тоской былых свиданий кратких!
Я уплывал.. все дальше, дальше... без оглядки
На мглистый берег глупой юности своей.

----------


## Lampada

Атланты (Александр Городницкий).    
Uploaded by ArhivAvtorskoyPesny on Sep 17, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Я Вас люблю, мои дожди (Вадим Егоров).    
Uploaded by ArhivAvtorskoyPesny on Sep 17, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Я ЛЮБЛЮ 
Б. Полоскин. 
Я люблю, я люблю, я 
люблю, я люблю
И иных слов сказать не могу.
Я люблю, я люблю, я люблю, я 
люблю
Досаду в углах твоих губ.
Я люблю, я люблю, я люблю, я люблю.
Твои пальцы играют мотив.
Не люблю, не люблю, не люблю, не 
люблю.
Ждут. Надо идти. 
Припев: Проходит жизнь, проходит жизнь,
Как 
ветерок по полю ржи,
Проходит явь, проходит сон,
Любовь проходит, проходит 
все.
Любовь придет, мелькнет мечта,
Как белый парус вдалеке.
И пустота, 
и пустота
В твоем зажатом кулаке. 
Я люблю, я люблю, я люблю, я люблю 
-
не проходит любовь у меня.
Я люблю, я люблю, я люблю, я люблю -
Твои 
пальцы браслет теребят.
Я люблю, я люблю, я люблю, я люблю,
Но сейчас, но 
сейчас ты поймешь.
Я люблю, я люблю, я люблю, я люблю -
Он, действительно, 
очень хорош. 
Припев. 
Я люблю, я люблю, я люблю, я люблю.
У него 
ни долгов, ни детей.
Я люблю, я люблю, я люблю, я люблю,
И красивее он и 
умней.
Но я люблю, я люблю, я люблю, я люблю -
руки сильные, брови 
вразлет.
Я люблю, я люблю, я люблю, я люблю -
Молод, но это 
пройдет! 
Припев

----------


## Lampada

Песня Бориса Полоскина  *Твои глаза* подобны морю.
Я ни о чем с тобой не говорю -
Я в них гляжу с надеждою и болью,
Пытаясь угадать судьбу свою. 
В них движутся лучи и тени.
Чем глубже в них - тем тише и темней.
Там силуэты зыбкие растений
И мачты затонувших кораблей. 
Я знаю все - я не обманут,
Но ничего хорошего не жду:
Пусть мой корабль туда еще не втянут -
Я сам его на камни поведу! 
И все страдания и муки
Благословлю я в свой последний час,
И я умру, умру, раскинув руки,
На самом дне твоих зеленых глаз.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1160.14    *Долгая дорога в Дублин                     Александр Карпов                   * - Do you know the way to Dublin?                  
- Ту Даблин? Это вам сюда, блин!                       
(старинная ирландская шутка*)   * В стране с очень странным названием - Русь, 
Которую и описать не берусь.  
Среди иван-чая, рябин и берёз,  
Где вырос я русоволос и курнос, 
Жилось бы мне, да не живётся, 
И рвётся душа за порог...
Туда, где ближе север, 
Где вереск и клевер,
Где мох и где чертополох! 
Бурлит в моих жилах ирландский задор,
Мне чудятся джиги и моря простор!
Зелёный ковёр изумрудных холмов,
Старинные саги и песни бардов,
Заздравные кубки и верные трубки...
Когда-нибудь, выпадет срок:
Хоть вброд, хоть по шпалам
Дойду, ёлы-палы,
Браток я им иль не браток!       
Так пойду, найду, блин, дорогу в Дублин,  
Пойду, блин, найду, блин, найду, найду!  
И прямо в Дублин по ней дойду, блин,  
Дойду, блин, дойду, блин, дойду! 
Вот только деньжат подкоплю я чуток,
Пожиток своих покидаю в мешок,
Сквозь чащу лесов и прибрежный туман
Уйду я с поклоном от братьев славян!
Меня встретят добрые кельты
И вежливо спросят: "Откель ты?"
"Откель ты, откель ты, - меня спросят кельты,
 -И если ты кельт, пьёшь ли эль ты?.. 
"Пусть пена из кружек стекает на стол,
Родство докажу я процентов на сто;
И принят с почётом в родную семью,
Продолжу я дальше дорогу свою.
Кормить и поить меня будут ирландцы
И выучат песням и танцам,
А я обучу их во имя единства
Российскому гостеприимству. 
Так когда, когда, блин, в далёкий мой Dublin,
Приду ль, блин, когда, блин, туда?
 Хоть не без труда,
Хоть пьян, хоть в бреду, блин,
Я в Дублин приду, блин,
Дойду, добреду, блин, туда!
Так пойду, найду, блин, дорогу в Дублин,
Пойду, блин, найду, блин, найду, найду!
И прямо в Дублин по ней дойду, блин,
Прибуду, приду, добреду!..    (ча-ча-ча!)

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by     pastoznaya on Oct 22, 2011"Зелёная карета" Александра Суханова в нежном исполнении *Елены Орловской*.

----------


## Lampada

Валерий Боков "Весенняя" гитара Виталий Харисов - YouTube  
Весенняя  *В.Боков* 
Солнце выше и вот – на припёке сосульки заплакали, Стали грешными сны и любви захлестнула волна. Чёрный мартовский лед испещрён клинописными знаками – Телеграмма весны, что вот-вот вылетает она.   По карнизам засев, птицы песни орут «нетверёзые», Сам-то, Боже прости, будто в пьяном бреду без вина. Встречным женщинам всем подарил бы стихи и мимозы я –
Это значит в пути, значит где-то в дороге весна.   Разрывая рассвет, в сердце очередь бьёт телефонная. Сообщают друзья, что уже на подлёте весна. Сумашедший концерт –звуков, запахов, чувств какафония,
   Стук в балконную дверь –наконец-то вернулась она.

----------


## Lampada

Бодрая песня   *В. Боков* 
Все реже в прическе моей застревает расческа, И в чем тут причина –не так уже трудно понять.  А все потому, что все реже и реже прическа,  Все меньше причин у расчески в прическе застрять!  _Припев:_ И все-же в ночи у теплой печи  С тобой заведу шуры-муры.  
Вся жизнь позади, но ветер гудит  В остатках былой шевелюры. Вся жизнь позади, но ветер гудит  В остатках былой шевелюры. 
А вот поясница не гнется все чаще и чаще, А коли согнешь –разогнуть уже нету силов. И внутренних органов больше и больше болящих, Но меньше зато настоящих болящих зубов! _
Припев:_ По тонкому льду, в печи щи дойдут, Себя ощущая героем, И если не пил, с лихвой хватит сил 
На лыжах стоять под горою.    Едва держат руки, с трудом ходят «циркулем» ноги, Грудь впала немного, зато сильно выпал живот. Но к возрасту все-ж отношусь без излишней тревоги, Кто новый год встретил –тот значит его проживет! (народная примета) _
Припев:_ Довольно зимы – с подружкою мы Дождемся веселого мая, Подкрасим виски, набьем рюкзаки,  И за горизонт похромаем.

----------


## Lampada

Валерий Боков "Не верь словам, не бойся зла..."

----------


## Lampada

*http://www.checkin.ru/ins/getmp3.php...o/bokod062.mp3 
Чашка кофе* В. Боков  Чашка кофе, милый профиль, желтая свеча.  Тают этой ночи крохи, ходики стучат.  Язычок свечи качает тени на стене,  В такт мелодии печальной о тебе и мне.   Распахни пошире шторы, будет нам видней –
Как причудливы узоры на твоем окне. В мире фантастичных линий, как они легки, Акварели бело-синей по стеклу мазки.  Новогодней этой ночью снежно на земле, И в морозном узорочье вижу на стекле –
Это мы с тобой как птицы в синем высоке, Удивление на лицах и рука в руке.  Все прозрачней наших крыльев шелест слюдяной, Страны странные поплыли под тобой и мной, За рекой «Тоски-печали», «Радости» гора, Берег «Грусти» в море «Злости», островок «Добра».  Треплет тонкие одежды ветер за спиной, А внизу страна «Надежды» с «Верою» страной. Мы резвимся, словно дети от земли вдали, На лету не проглядеть-бы нам страну «Любви».  Чашка кофе, милый профиль, желтая свеча. Тают этой ночи крохи, ходики стучат. Язычок свечи качает тени на стене, В такт мелодии печальной о тебе и мне...

----------


## dondublon

Хочу порекомендовать не очень известного (пока), но, по-моему, прекрасного барда. 
Андрей Козловский. Песен у него много и разных, грусные и веселые, но все - хорошие.    
Андрей Козловский 
   Am                 Am7  Dm7       G
   Сентябрь, и дождь в окно глядит, не уходя.
      C    C7    F            A7
   Вот и еще одно меня покинет лето.
    E7   Am      E7        F
   Я рамы отворю, а поперек дождя
Dm7 G7       C        Edim          A7
   Неведомо о чем чуть слышно плачет флейта.
    Dm   Dm7       G9      E7
   Я рамы отворю, а поперек дождя... 
И мой котенок спит на клеточке ковра,
Колючих рыб и робких птиц воображая,
Ему бы молоко на блюдечке с утра,
И остального нет. Удача ли? Душа ли?
Ему бы молоко на блюдечке с утра... 
А ты играй, флейтист, не время уставать,
Не время узнавать и думать, отвечая,
Есть только "жизнь" и "смерть" - вот главные слова,
А между ними ветер маятник качает.
Есть только "жизнь" и "смерть" - вот главные слова... 
Ах, мне б оставить дом и в доме суету,
Чтоб у окна не ждать: куда подует ветер?
Расправить два крыла и вот уж налету,
Не слушать, а играть, да, да играть на флейте.
Расправить два крыла и вот уж налету... 
Сентябрь, и дождь в окно глядит, не уходя.
Вот и еще одно меня покинет лето.
Я рамы отворю, а поперек дождя
Неведомо о чем чуть слышно плачет флейта.
 Am   Am7       G9      E7      Am
Я рамы отворю, а поперек дождя - сентябрь... 
1986

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=576.16     *Альфред Тальковский*  *Будьте добры,* передайте пятак на билет.
Будьте добры, как пройти через эти дворы?
Будьте добра, не гасите, пожалуйста, свет,
Будьте добры, не гасите, пожалуйста, свет.
Ну что же вы, право, ах, Господи, будьте добры! 
Будьте добры, чтобы вы на добро не скудели.
Будьте добры к безмятежным глазам детворы.
К шепоту листьев, капельному звону апрелей,
К шепоту листьев, капельному звону апрелей,
К памяти сердца, ах, Господи, будьте добры! 
Горе пускай не пройдет через ваши дворы,
Чаще целуйте вы нежные матери руки.
В ваших домах пусть не будет не ссор, ни разлуки,
В ваших домах пусть не будет ни ссор, ни разлуки.
Простите, вернитесь, ах, Господи, будьте добры! 
Пусть на щелях не завьюжат военные вьюги.
В бывших траншеях мальчишки разводят костры.
Будьте добры, берегите от смерти друг друга,
Будьте добры, берегите от смерти друг друга!
Очень прошу вас, ах, Господи, будьте добры.
Очень прошу вас, будьте добры.
Очень прошу. 
До *1980*

----------


## Lampada

Спят, спят мышата, спят ежата.
Медвежата, медвежата и ребята.
Все, все уснули до рассвета.
Лишь зеленая карета...
Лишь зеленая карета
Мчится, мчится в вышине,
В серебристой тишине... 
Шесть коней разгорячённых
в шляпах алых и зелёных
Над землей несутся вскачь,
На запятках черный грач...
Не угнаться за каретой,
ведь весна в карете этой.
Ведь весна в карете этой... 
Спите, спите-спите медвежата.
Медвежата, медвежата и ребята.
В самый, в самый тихий ранний час
Звон подков разбудит вас.
Звон подков разбудит вас...
Только глянешь из окна:
На дворе стоит весна... 
Спят, спят мышата, спят ежата.
Медвежата, медвежата и ребята.
Все, все уснули до рассвета.
Лишь зеленая карета...
Лишь зеленая карета...

----------


## Lampada

http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=916.10  *Юриф ГАРИН    * Я увидел вас и замер. 
Обжигающе как искры,
Вы лукавыми глазами 
На меня взглянули быстро, 
Я увидел в ясном взоре
Драгоценный блеск рубинов.
Ваши щёки словно зори, 
Ваши губы – кровь рябины! 
Я думал вы - звезда, одна на всю Вселенную
А вы – совсем не та,  а вы - обыкновенная.
А вы – обыкновенная… 
Взор - пленительный и гордый,
Стам таких, наверно, мало…
Звуки голоса – аккорды
Из небесного хора-алла! 
В жизнь мою большим сюрпризом,
Вся из нежной тонкой плоти,
Вы вошли как Мона-Лиза
С леонардовских полотен. 
Я думал вы - звезда, одна на всю Вселенную
А вы – совсем не та,  а вы - обыкновенная.
А вы – обыкновенная…
Я думал вы - звезда, одна на всю Вселенную
А вы – совсем не та,  а вы - обыкновенная.
А вы – обыкновенная…

----------


## Lampada

*http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1300.06  
Соломинка*   *                    Елена Решетняк * Повернулся круг. Закачался свет.
Опрокинуло. Обожгло...
Где же ты, мой друг? Сколько зим и лет...
Не растаяло, не прошло. 
Припев: Что ждало - не  сбудется. Что сбылось - поломано.
        Наперед загадывать - сердце не велит.
        Не держись, душа моя, за соломинку.
        А она все держится, да болит. 
Перемелется, перекатится -
Только полюшко перейти...
Мягко стелется - горько плачется.
Где потеряно - не найти. 
Припев. 
Развела судьба, да не справилась.
Отпустила боль - не ушла.
Мне твою любовь не оставила,
А мою любовь не взяла. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

*ЖАННА ДУДУКАЛОВА*  *Ниагара * 
Published on Jun 23, 2012 by     *vladimirvisockibg  *  
Куда влечет тебя, куда?
Постой, не надо...
Там низвергается вода
в преддверье ада.
Там дикий рокот пенных вод
терзает уши.
Там черти водят хоровод
и ловят души. 
Ты -- сумасшедшая вода!
Твой вид неистов.
Что привело тебя сюда
к самоубийству?
...Агонизирует река
в кипеньи пены.
Какая дерзкая рука 
ей вскрыла вены? 
Дух Водопада... Он зовет... Тревожит...
Хватает душу, тащит по реке!..
Зачем ты говоришь со мной, о Боже,
на непонятном людям языке? 
Куда влечешь меня, куда?
Постой,не надо!
Там разбивается вода
в преддверьи ада.
Там самый сильный из земных
воде послушен.
О, задержись хотя б на миг,
верни мне душу! 
Но не уйти от той черты,
от этой бездны.
Здесь разбиваются мечты
что бесполезны.
Здесь все великие дела 
второстепенны.
Явилась истина... Ушла... 
в кипенье пены... 
Мой путь земной окончен. Подытожен.
Он в небеса уходит по реке.
Мы будем говорить с тобой, о Боже,
на непонятном людям языке!   *1993*

----------


## Lampada

Музыка В. Берковский, слова Р. Рождественский.   *Нет, я не из Витебска...* 
Он стар,
он похож на свое одиночество,
ему рассуждать о погоде не хочется.
Он сразу — с вопроса:
— А вы не из Витебска?.. 
Пиджак старомодный на лацканах вытерся…
Нет, я не из Витебска…
Долгая пауза.
А после — слова монотонно и пасмурно:
— Тружусь и хвораю…
В Венеции — выставка…
Так вы не из Витебска?…
— Нет, я не из Витебска…
Он в сторону смотрит.
Не слышит, не слышит.
Какой-то нездешней далекостью дышит,
пытаясь до детства
дотронуться бережно…
И нету ни Канн, ни Лазурного берега,
ни нынешней славы…
Светло и растерянно
он тянется к Витебску, словно растение…
Тот Витебск его — пропыленный и жаркий —
приколот к земле каланчою пожарной.
Там свадьбы и смерти, моленья и ярмарки,
там зреют особенно крупные яблоки
и сонный извозчик по площади катит…
— Так вы не из Витебска?.. 
Деревья стоят
вдоль дороги навытяжку.
Темнеет…
…И жалко,
что я не из Витебска.

----------


## Lampada

Published on Sep 15, 2012 by SvetlanaSSI  
Песни у костра.  *Ты да я...
Бригантина. 
Через годы и расстояния...* 
Исполняет виртуальный дуэт SvetlanaSSI и AVV17N01. 
"Ты да я" Музыка В.Иванов, слова. М. Пляцковский
"Бригантина" Музыка Г.Лепский, слова П.Коган

----------


## Lampada

*     
Песня гуляк Хлынова* 
А.Городницкий 
За рекой закат горит малиновый
Вечер опускается на луг
А в уездном городе Калинове
Скука непролазная вокруг
Старики повсюду да старушечки
Как же мне потешить свою прыть
То-ли снова выпалить из пушечки
То-ли басурманку полюбить
 А, Лёха, то-ли снова выпалить из пушечки
То-ли басурманку полюбить 
Для чего зазря учиться грамоте
Ежели такие чудеса
То-ли мне со свечкою во храм идти
То-ли мне отправится в леса
Выйдем мы на реченьку на быструю
Пей себе, гуляй себе да пой
То-ли нам заделаться бомбистами
То-ли нам удариться в запой
А, Лёха, то-ли нам заделаться бомбистами
То-ли нам удариться в запой 
За рекой закат погас малиновый
Птицы собираются на юг
А в уездном городе Калинове
Скука непролазная вокруг
И каку же братцы резолюцию
Учиним мы с вами до зари
То-ли подаваться в революцию
То-ли подаваться в блатари
А, Лёха, то-ли подаваться в революцию
То-ли подаваться в блатари

----------


## Lampada

ПАМЯТИ КОНВОЯ PQ-17 
Аргумент в неоконченном споре -
Злой сирены пронзительный вой.
Для похода в студеное море
Корабли собирает конвой.
Им волна раскрывает объятья,
Им поют, провожая, гудки.
Это ваши друзья или братья, -
Помолитесь за них, моряки. 
Каждый твердо в звезду свою верит.
Только знать никому не дано,
Кто сумеет вернуться на берег,
Кто уйдет на холодное дно.
Не дожить им до скорой победы,
Ненадежной мечте вопреки.
Это ваши отцы или деды, -
Помолитесь за них, моряки. 
Вспомним тех, кто стоит у штурвала,
Чтоб погода нелетной была,
Чтобы бомба суда миновала
И торпеда в пути обошла.
Отлетают их светлые души,
Словно чайки в полете, легки.
Никому не добраться до суши, -
Помолитесь за них, моряки. 
Над водою, соленой от горя,
День полярный горит синевой.
Для похода в студеное море
Корабли собирает конвой.
Там грохочут салюты прибоя
И намокшие тонут венки.
Это те, кто закрыл вас собою, -
Помолитесь за них, моряки.

----------


## Lampada

А. Киреев Ветер. - YouTube  
А.Киреев -"Ветер"  
Ветер жил на белом свете. 
Жил себе, да жил, 
Гонял по небу облака. 
Ветер даже не заметил, 
Как его дорога 
Высока и нелегка.  
В стужу никому не нужен, 
Всеми он гоним, 
Никем на свете не любим. 
Зноем нет ему покоя, 
Все его зовут 
И свежий ветер всюду ждут.  
Ветер, подуй навстречу, ветер, 
Тебя я встречу, ветер, 
В бездонной тишине. 
Ветер я обниму за плечи, 
Не потому ли вечно ты, 
Ветер, нужен мне?  
В море белый парус тонет, 
Ветер мачты гнёт, 
Но мчится твой корабль вперёд. 
В грозах, бурях и морозах, 
В парусах и розах вечно 
Ветра часть живёт.  
Ветер, подуй навстречу, ветер, 
Тебя я встречу, ветер, 
В бездонной вышине.  И только ветер...

----------


## Lampada

Застолье - YouTube  
А.Морозов - Застолье                Стихи - А.Морозов
               Музыка - Вадим Мищук   *Hm*
Ну, вот и опять застолье... *Em*
И в масляных пятнах плед. *Em*
Наследье времен застойных - *    А                    * *D* 
Последних счастливых лет, *D**7                 * *G* 
Где в водочке привкус тины,  *H**7               * *Em* *F**#*
Где речи вождя смешны *Hm* *Em* 
И жены еще невинны, *F**#               * *G* *H**7*
И сами мы не грешны. *Em**     А   * *D* *Hm*
И жены еще невинны, *Em* *F**#         * *Hm*
И сами мы не грешны.   *Hm** =>* *Dm* 
Лощеный бармен за стойкой
Сварганит любой коктейль,
А я из времен застойных
Алжирского захотел,
Где вкус карамели "взлетной",
Где дым папирос прибой
И свитер прожженный слетный,
И пух над верхней губой.    *Dm** =>* *Em* 
Давайте же выпьем, братцы,
За этот горний приют,
Куда уже не добраться,
Где нас еще не поют,
Где хрипло дерзит Высоцкий,
Подвинув плечом конвой,
И больно глядеть на солнце,
И Леннон всегда живой!

----------


## Lampada

ИВАЩЕНКО Алексей 
Провода  
я никуда не спешу, я стихов не пишу
мне собрать бы слова воедино,
что, хоть себе самому, объяснить почему, 
замыкаясь, искрят провода... 
я не поймал ничего, и себя самого
я утешу мол всё впереди, но
я не забуду тебя никогда-никогда
никогда... 
мир удивителен но,
он описан давно 
мудрецами иных поколений,
я их немало читал и счастливей не стал
и храню свой диплом под стеклом. 
но назначенье иных неподвласных уму
повседневных вещей и явлений
мне не дано описать 
ни при помощи слов ни числом... 
вновь в лабиринтах наук
непредвиденный крюк совершу, на гранит
натыкаясь
вновь перечту мудрецов, и, в конце-то концов, 
одолею "Шинель" и "Му-му". 
но почему иногда ни с того ни с сего
так искрят провода, замыкаясь,
я очевидно уже никогда не пойму.. не пойму... 
я никуда не спешу
я рукой не машу 
я к разлукам привык и к утратам...
но улитит самолёт,
пароход уплывет
и года потекут как вода... 
но с мудрецами вразрез, 
всем наукам назло,
вопреки всем...
я не забуду тебя
никогда-никогда
НИКОГДА...

----------


## Lampada

ЧЕРНУСЬ   *Когда-нибудь* 
Когда-нибудь часы мне проворкуют: "Проснись!"
И выгорит, что время поменялось и в них.
И утро достоверное меня осенит
Крылами твоих бабочкообразных ресниц. 
Когда-нибудь я спрячу под подушку восторг
И сердца не оставлю я себе даже чуть.
И, смуглое духанье повернув на восток,
Я о твоём восходе над судьбой дошепчу... 
Когда-нибудь я коме не добуду врача.
Раздам по пчёлам воск и задушу абажур.
И пальцы отпечатков я себе обожгу,
И стану мироздание собой омрачать... 
Когда-нибудь я вышлю режиссёра за кадр
В какой-нибудь безвизово-далёкий Шенген!
И мы с тобою рухнем головами в закат
С весёлым песнопеньем по моём кошельке! 
Когда-нибудь я вовсе никогда не умру...
И загрустится так, хоть прямо в землю ложись...
И выложу на сайте бытие.ru
Свою такую недоговорённую жизнь...

----------


## Lampada

Published on Oct 17, 2012 by *polkovnik50*  _Было время, я зарабатывал на хлеб ( в буквальном смысле) в Ростовском подземном переходе. Это были две зимы 1995 и 96 го годов. Спасибо за это первому и последнему президенту СССР. _ 
Солнце всходит и заходит,
мне, поверьте, всё равно!
- я в подземном переходе,
и сижу я здесь давно. 
Наверху трамваи ходят, 
самолёты петли вьют,
женщины задАми водят 
и кому-то морды бьют. 
А в подземном переходе
все одетые по моде,
и несётся мимоходом
оголтелая толпа. 
Только мне спешить не надо,
я сижу с потухшим взглядом,
и со мной подруга Надя,
безобразна и слепа. 
Все известные таланты
уезжают за "бугор".
Расплодились коммерсанты
- каждый третий бывший вор. 
Даже, если, не был в Зоне,
но проворен и хитёр,
- ты сегодня вор в законе,
то есть ты, ЗАКОННЫЙ вор! 
А в подземном переходе
пьют отравленную воду,
жрут гнилые бутерброды
разномастные бичи: 
Васька Хрящ из Таганрога,
Гришка из Кривого Рога,
да Архангельский Серёга
всё култышками стучит. 
Всем свободу объявили,
- эх, гуляй,себе гуляй!
Президента отпустили
- с Богом, Мишка, отдыхай! 
Только он "ушёл со сцены",
в аккурат под Новый Год,
- на свободу вышли цены!
- Жди опять переворот! 
А в подземном переходе,
я при всём честнОм народе
эту песню о свободе,
если надо, прокричу! 
И пускай бушуют страсти
у ворот Верховной Власти.
- Скоро всем им скажут:"Слазьте!"
Тут я, братцы, не шучу! 
Эх, Россия, мать родная!
Не пойму я ни черта!
Стала ты совсем другая, 
стала ты совсем не та! 
- Рвут на части президенты
землю, жирную твою!
Шлют друг другу комплименты,
а на нас с тобой плюют! 
А в подземном переходе
под Высоцкого Володю,
песню жалкую заводит
молодой ещё старик! 
И про Зинку, и про Зою,
про старуху, что с косою,
запевает с диким воем 
и срывается на крик!

----------


## pushvv

Roleplayers 
another sleeping beuty  Йовин - Спящая красавица
about graf who was bored Йовин - Фон Штосс
about the battle in Roncevaux Pass Йовин - 
he and she Йовин - Он и Она 
About Mozart Лариса Бочарова - Моцарту видней текст 
Lullaby Лора Бочарова - Колыбельная  Лора - Колыбельная 
About a Cat Башня Rowan: тексты песен — «Королева»
Another lullaby Башня Rowan - Колыбельная под дождем  Башня Rowan: тексты песен — «Колыбельная под дождем» 
About two birds https://sites.google.com/site/songso...o-plyvet-tosko

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Уже с годами ближе осень Мир изменился в 38 Уже трудней восстать из праха Быть выше собственного страха  Иду хмельной и бесшабашный Немолодой, но не вчерашний Моя судьба – паденья, взлеты От первой, до последней ноты  Играть сначала начинаю Христа все чаще вспоминаю Как блудный сын и муж неверный Идеей венчан был неверной  Блеснет надеждой бабье лето Мол, счастье близко, рядом где-то Петлей любовною затянет А я боюсь, опять обманет  Кленовый лист мне правду скажет Козырной мастью карта ляжет Умру, сбегу от всех, исчезну Но час придет и я воскресну  Не нахожу святого места А дочь почти уже невеста Давно пора остепениться Да силы нет остановиться  Мне от любви не уберечься Кому гореть, кому отречься И я, как есть, все принимаю Не отрекаюсь и сгораю  У всех свой путь, своя дорога Плоть от греха, душа от Бога Но чувствам не подвластно время Нельзя любить, в любовь не веря  1997г.

----------


## Lampada

*    * *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7Tpu-3okQE*   *Олег Скобля   
  СНЕГ* Вечер зажёг фонари, Тихо из города снег улетает. Словно немое кино, Крутит метель во дворах…  В доме погасли огни, Лишь у иконы лампада мерцает — Чтоб не увидел никто Горькие слезы в глазах.  Так и бывает порой — Кто-то находит, а кто-то теряет. Напоминает ковчег Этот последний вагон… За монастырской стеной Кто-то в молитвах меня поминает. Медленно падает снег На опустевший перрон. Медленно падает снег, Тают снежинки в горячих ладонях. Светятся нити реклам, В дальние страны маня…  Верю— молитвы твои Душу согреют в холодном вагоне, Чтоб ни случилось со мной, Ты не оставишь меня. Тают огни фонарей, В городе снега совсем не осталось. Тихо стучатся дожди В необитаемый дом… Свет от лампады моей, Как одиноко белеющий парус, В теплое море любви Душу поманит крылом.

----------


## Lampada

*И. Луньков, А. Колмыков*  
Слова - Борис Чичибабин   *Молитва* 
Не подари мне легкой доли,
в дороге друга, сна в ночи.
Сожги мозолями ладони,
к утратам сердце приучи. 
Доколе длится время злое,
да буду хвор и неимущ.
Дай задохнуться в диком зное,
весёлой замятью замучь. 
И отдели меня от подлых,
и дай мне горечи в любви,
и в час, назначенный на подвиг,
прощенного благослови. 
Не поскупись на холод ссылок
и мрак отринутых страстей,
но дай исполнить все, что в силах,
но душу по миру рассей. 
Когда ж умаюсь и остыну,
сними заклятие с меня
и защити мою щетину
от неразумного огня.
<1963—1964>

----------


## Lampada

Студенческая песня - Арон Крупп  
Published on Nov 25, 2012 by *Andrey Quoc*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=2734.10 - Исполняет Юрий Лорес      *Михаил Анчаров *  *Она была во всем права*Она была во всем права - 
И даже в том, что сделала. 
А он сидел, дышал едва, 
И были губы белые. 
И были черные глаза, 
И были руки синие. 
И были черные глаза 
Пустынными пустынями.
Пустынный двор жестоких лет, 
Пустырь, фонарь и улица. 
И переулок, как скелет, 
И дом подъездом жмурится. 
И музыка ее шагов 
Схлестнулась с подворотнею, 
И музыка ее шагов - 
Таблеткой приворотною. 
И стала пятаком луна, 
Подруга полумесяца, 
Когда потом ушла она, 
А он решил повеситься. 
И шантажом гремела ночь, 
Улыбочкой приправленным. 
И шантажом гремела ночь, 
И пустырем отравленным. 
И лестью падала трава, 
И местью встала выросшей. 
И ото всех его бравад 
Остался лишь пупырышек.  
Сезон прошел, прошел другой - 
И снова снег на паперти. 
Сезон прошел, прошел другой - 
Звенит бубенчик капелькой.
И заоконная метель, 
И лампа - желтой дынею. 
А он все пел, все пел, все пел, 
Наказанный гордынею. 
Наказан скупостью своей, 
Устал себя оправдывать. 
Наказан скупостью своей 
И страхом перед правдою. 
Устал считать улыбку злом, 
А доброту-смущением. 
Устал считать себя козлом 
Любого отпущения. 
Двенадцать падает. 
Пора! Дорога в темень шастает.
Двенадцать падает.Пора! 
Забудь меня, глазастого!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=845.05   Андрей Бильжо, МД  & Последний Шанс  
 Сидели в бане как-то раз...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=2243.05  
Виктор Столяров 
Пой, не молчи

----------


## dAli

*    
Девочка Иштар* 
так поют не все даже там где ложь не успели изобрести
так поют не по годам а по векам в одной горсти
так поют потому что не могут не петь
как не могут не петь птицы
знаешь так поют если перед глазами смерть
или жизнь через край готова литься 
пой девочка пой девочка Иштар
над ураганом своих гитар
над синевою высокогорной своей души
смелой 
пой девочка пой девочка Иштар
вся эта боль не больше чем дар
вся эта боль тебе для любви
чтобы ты о ней пела 
но не воюй
сгинешь в бою
неблагодарное дело 
это горькой правды глоток
и вершина с которой нельзя упасть
помню нервами как помнят ток
этой силы бераздельную власть
она отпустит лишь только ты станешь большой
перестанет тебя мучить
женщины вкушают музыку природы душой
а девочки природу музыке учат 
пой девочка пой девочка Иштар
над ураганом своих гитар
над синевою высокогорной своей души смелой
пой девочка пой девочка иштар
вся эта боль не больше чем дар
вся эта боль тебе для любви
чтобы ты о ней пела 
но не воюй
скучно в раю
гори пока не сгорела 
текст песни, Е.Болдырева

----------


## Lampada

Ранняя весна *Слова: Ж. Дудукалова 
Музыка: Ж. Дудукалова 
Исп.: Жанна Дудукалова*  Был снег. А под снегом, безвестно, цветы согревались согревались и… песни.. А карты - сулили не много и дальней грозили дорогой..  А мне представлялось как будто заснеженным солнечным утром меня увозили - в столицу!.. И люди... - прекрасные лица!  * * * Той зимой природе непременно захотелось вырваться из плена! И - едва пробился первый лучик, встрепенулась  радостно, послушно, подалась вся солнышку навстречу! Зазвенеть бы песнями!.. Так  - нечем: птицы петь зимою не посмеют, струны рек застыли, онемели…  Но природа, презирая стужу, Рвётся, опрометчиво, наружу! - Дайте струны! Чудная погода! Я спою, что главное - cвобода!  И - лучам поверив благодушным, почки раскрывалися послушно. И река сомненья подавила, песней залилась вольнолюбивой!  Птицы тоже  начали шептаться, что зиме - не долго оставться… И, казалось, нет на свете силы, что природы весть остановила б!..  * * * Был снег. И под снегом безвестно цветы согревались и - песни… Но мне благодушней казалась наполненность комнат и залов!..  И я, разомлевши с мороза, в тепле, не почуяв угрозы, разделся и - выпил со всеми, и ринулся в омут весенний!..  Я встал, ослеплённый лучами, и - струны мои зазвучали… И - спел, что весна на подходе, а значит, - начало свободе!  …Сквозь песни мне шопот не слышен, сквозь свет не видать их усмешек. И эта моя одержимость - смешна осторожным и лживым!  * * * ..Той зимой - окрепли вдруг морозы. И с листков зелёных лились  слёзы… И стеклом искрились. И звенели, словно цепи в детской колыбели.  Будто кто-то заковал младенца, чтоб не вздумал сызмальства вертеться, чтобы рос в покорности, печали… …Реки смерзлись.. Птицы замолчали…  ... Я стою, а снега - по колени. Светит мне и будто даже греет… Но пример природы - предо мною: Не прельщайся раннею весною!..  … Был снег, а под снегом - безвестно цветы согревались. И - песни!

----------


## Lampada

*     
Прощание с осенью* ПРОЩАНИЕ С ОСЕНЬЮ
(Песня последнего осеннего листка) Листком последним рею на ветру.
Роняет Осень по опавшим слёзы.
– Ты не умрешь, покуда Я живу!
Я отдалю грядущие морозы. Ведь я – живу! И я – на высоте!
(Хоть трепещу огнем на сильном ветре...)
А Осень умирает в нищете,
спустив за грош свое великолепье. Накроют поминальные столы,
и снег закрутит в саван самый лучший,
как свечи обгорелые, стволы…
Истлею искрой на горелых сучьях. Кто злато на уголья обменял?
Кто нас по свету раскидал-рассеял?
Согрейся от меня, как от огня,
Услышь меня, осенняя Расея! Но что грядет? Меняется погода.
Покорно лес разделся и стоит.
Обнажена несчастная природа.
Хозяин новый – страшен и сердит. Он накрывает землю снежным небом.
Он погребает всех моих друзей,
не просто Осень отправляя в небыль –
а всю Эпоху юности моей. И сбившуюся желтую траву
покрыла седина. Приходит старость.
– Ты не умрешь... покуда... я… живу...
Пускай немного... нам ...с тобой... осталось... Я твой росток. Твой сын. Твоя печаль.
Твой медный грош, оставшийся от клада.
Возьми меня! О, нет, не отвечай:
"Мне нечего, мне ничего не надо!" Кто злато на уголья обменял?
Кто нас по свету раскидал-рассеял?! Заметь меня, согрейся от меня,
услышь меня, осенняя Расея! 1989   A FAREWELL TO AUTUMN (THE LAST LEAF'S SONG) The last of leaves, I flutter in the wind.
And Autumn sheds her leaves over the fallen...
-You will not die while I am yet alive!
I will impede the frosts, fierce and appalling. I am alive! And I am high above,
(Although I quiver when the wind gets stronger).
But Autumn dies in woeful poverty,
For next to nothing having sold her splendor. The tables will be laid for mournful feasts.
The snow will whirl and wrap the ashen tree trunks,
Those burnt-out candles, in a frosty shroud...
I'll flash my last, on the black bough expiring. Who has exchanged pure gold for filthy coal?
By whom have we so far and wide been scattered?
Oh, feel the warmth of my impassioned soul!
Oh, hear my call, sad Russia, torn and tattered! What lies ahead?The weather now is changing:
The forest has submissively disrobed;
And all around is miserably naked.
The Winter is implacable and cold. He's covering the country with a snow-sheet.
He's burying beneath it all my friends!
It is not only Autumn the he's buried.
The entire epoch of my youth now ends. And everywhere the faded shrivelled grass
Is gray with age, I notice with abhorrence.
-You will not die while I am yet alive!
Though there are not so many years before us... I am your sprout. Your son. I am your grief.
I am farthing that's left from your treasure
For you to take! Oh, no, please do not say
"There's nothing that I need... nothing whatever!" Who has exchanged pure gold for filthy coal?
By whom have we so far and wide been scattered?
Oh, feel the warmth of my impassioned soul!
Oh, hear my call, sad Russia, torn and tattered! Translated by Beatrice Yusem©, 1989
Перевод на английский язык - Беатрис Юсим©, 1989

----------


## Lampada

http://autorsongs.suzun.net/musik/ka...a%20bileta.mp3   *Казанцева Елена Владимировна*  *Когда-нибудь я зарифмую твой голос... * Когда-нибудь я зарифмую твой голос,
Походку, улыбку и ночи без сна.
И снова куплю два билета на поезд,
Куплю два билета, уеду одна. 
И встретит меня моя мама родная,
И спросит: Ну, как провела выходной,
А я не отвечу, я просто не знаю,
Я просто не знаю, что было со мной. 
Родится мой стих в ожидании чуда,
А чудо мое не приедет опять.
Мне мама подарит на счастье посуду,
Но этого счастья ему не понять.

----------


## Lampada

http://alexpetrov.ru/audio/ThisEaseOnHeart.mp3  сл. Р.Ольшевский  муз. А.Петров  *Эта легкость на сердце* Приходит от сумерек ранних, От вина молодого И запаха трав в шалаше. Начинается осень – Во мне просыпается странник, Кочевая струна отзывается глухо в душе.  И бегущей воды Открывается говор картавый, Будто вспомнил слова я Забытого мной языка, На котором еще говорят и деревья, и травы, И озера, и звери, и молнии, и облака.  Это листья виновны, Летящие вдаль по дороге, Это ветер виновен, Срывающий ставни в селе, В том, что гонит нас из дому, В том, что мы все одиноки На осенней, притихшей до первого ливня земле.  Это солнце виновно, Летящее по небу косо, - Остывающий шар, Под которым еще горячо, Что в душе у меня Расцветает пастушеский посох И доверчиво птицы садятся ко мне на плечо.

----------


## Lampada

*Михаил Башаков*  *Светлый день* 
И потоки зеленые трав, И деревьев чудной закал, И тепло нетронутых скал -- То, что каждый искал...  Столкновения высоких ветров, Мычание священных коров, Увлечения дикой весны, То, что нам доверяли сны...  Нам нужен просто светлый день! Нам нужен просто светлый день!  Вот плюется гитара Звуками странной игры, И срывает какой-то чудак Глупой души дары.  Мы нашли удивительный сплав Тяготения земных чудес, Ах, как нам повезло, Что это не зло!  Нам нужен просто светлый день... Нам нужен просто светлый день!  Ртутный уровень страха упал, Мы прокляли этот накал. Никто не кричит: -- Ярче брызни! Все ищут жизни.  Тема дня исчерпала себя, Повернувшись тупым концом. Никто не лечит правду Тяжелым свинцом.  А нам нужен просто светлый день... Нам нужен просто светлый день!  Пусть прошлое будет прошлым, Оно не станет пошлым. Мы не начнем с конца, Удача не станет иначе.  Но нам друг у друга спросить, Как мы могли допустить, Что на нас застоялась Какая-то тень?  Нам нужен просто светлый день Нам нужен просто светлый день!

----------


## Lampada

*Григорий Данской -- 
Ангелы на шариках воздушных*Ко временному бегу равнодушны,
не столько беззащитны, сколь смешны,
слетались ангелы на шариках воздушных -
не потому, что были крыльев лишены,
не потому, что время кончилось до срока
и безвременья близится черед,
не потому, что им настолько одиноко -
настолько, чтоб отправиться в полет  
на детских шариках цветных...   
Вертлявы, как щенки и непослушны -
привычка в вышних к жизни кочевой -
слетались ангелы на шариках воздушных,
хоть я, признаться, сам не знаю для чего.
Да вот беда - никто их не заметил.
И мир затянут был в трамвайное кольцо.
Лишь грязные, оборванные дети
стреляли из рогаток им в лицо.
Не преступив заветного порога,
они, как тени, покидали нас.
Как ласточки, летящие от бога,
чтоб к богу возвратиться в нужный час  
на детских шариках цветных

----------


## Lampada

*На корточках*  * Ольга Чикина* 
Я сижу на корточках
Посреди вокзала – я в печали.
Надо мной опасное
Маленькое облачко любви.
Дотянусь до облачка –
Будет всё как раньше, как вначале –
Я его не трогаю,
я его не трогаю – плыви. 
Плыви – я трехлеткой держала на ниточке точно такое -
Плыви – я не знала от счастья, где право, где лево у лета -
Плыви – оно лопнуло прямо в руках, и мне дали другое -
Плыви – оно было таким же опасным, такого же цвета. 
Я сижу на корточках
Посреди вокзала – я в печали.
На меня внимательно
Псина безобразная глядит.
Почешу по мордочке –
Будет мне дружочек на вокзале.
Я ее не трогаю,
я ее не трогаю – иди. 
Иди – мы утонем с тобой в нашей общей собачьей печали,
Иди – ну какой я дружок? Погляди – я сижу на прицеле,
Иди – я не знаю, где право, где лево на этом вокзале,
Иди – я не знаю, какое число и какой день недели. 
Я сижу на корточках –
Спит моя хорошая собака.
А над нами облачко,
А над ним – высокая звезда –
Светит нам из космоса
И зовет по камушкам и злакам
К домику открытому,
К домику, открытому туда – 
Туда – где над нашим огнем будет греться осиновый ветер,
Туда – где мы будем кормить лебедей, лесников и шакалов,
Туда – где мы будем светло говорить, как мы жили на свете,
Туда – где мы будем светлее огней городского вокзала.

----------


## Lampada

*Балерина* *Ольга Чикина*  *Am*       Дорогая балерина *Am*       Не глядела в зябкий зал *Dm*       На пустые до несносного места. *Dm*       Для чего ж она парила? *Dm*       Для кого ж её глаза *E* *Am*     И красиво обведённые уста?  *A**7*       В этом зале только прачки, *A7*       Господа  на Колыме, *A**7* *Dm*    Это покер без тузов и королей. *Dm*       Что тут делать в белой пачке? *Dm*       Что тут бегать в полутьме, *Dm* *E* *Am*  Перед прачками кататься по земле? 
Стыли девочки в партере,
И свободные места
Окружали этих девочек прямых,
И свободный офицерик
Без медалей и креста
Кушал яблочко в желаниях хмельных. 
Стыли тапочки евреев,
Грели нары господа,
Грели в пальчиках холодные очки -
Офицерик с гонореей
Отсылает в никуда
Театралов за немодные стишки. 
Ни окошечка не видно
В этом зале полутемном
С видом на ночь, на машины и Москву,
Чтоб не прыгать балеринам
В белых платьицах казенных
Из окошек прямо жопой на траву. 
В этом зале только прачки,
Господа на Колыме,
И стояла, ровно голая, при всех,
Балерина в белой пачке,
Белый лучик на тюрьме,
Белый гвоздик, вбитый Богом не совсем.

----------


## Lampada

*Алексей Тиматков.*  *"Больному нужен покой" * Время течет военное Внутривенное Сердце стучит бесплотное Беспилотное Боль незнакомая села на корточки Ночь незнакомая хлещет из форточки Больному нужен покой Чтоб вспомнить, кто он такой Больному нужен покой И леденец за щекой ...

----------


## Lampada

*Метаморфей* 
Ст. А. Воронин, муз. А. Софронов  *G* *Hm*
Все так же зверствуют морозы,
Dm6                   E7
 стары проблемы у Земли, 
Am7        D7         G  E7
 ну а с тобой метаморфозы 
Am D7      G
   произошли.  
Ты на богинь была похожа, 
но сдуло грим на вираже, 
и у меня мороз по коже, 
и - по душе.  
В обворожительности позы 
притворства был апофеоз, 
а впереди метаморфозы 
метаморфоз.  
Но я дарю тебе улыбку, 
кудахтающий соловей, 
и пусть сотрет мою ошибку 
метаморфей.

----------


## Lampada

*Песня бича*  *Валерий Кузнецов* 
Меня дождик вымочил - солнце обсушило,
Мне поесть захочется - я хлебца пожую.
Все, на что я жалился, давным-давно зажило.
Песен жалостных я больше не пою. 
     И бегу я к ночам от ночей,
     Обходя мудрецов и врачей.
     Спросит кто: чей ты, бич, - а я ничей!
     Ой, бичей на Руси, ой, бичей! 
На врагов своих, друзья, не умею злиться я,
Хоть и ставят тенета на пути моем.
Донимают в основном бабы и милиция
И охотятся за мной, как за мумием. 
     И бегу я к ночам от ночей,
     Обходя баб, ментов и врачей.
     Спросит кто: чей ты, бич, - а я ничей!
     Ой, бичей на Руси, ой, бичей! 
Опасаюсь, братцы, я пить с интеллигентом:
Как засадит двести грамм, так в народ идет.
В душу лезет, как в карман, пользуясь моментом,
А потом же в тот карман тебе же накладет. 
     И бегу я к ночам от ночей,
     Избегая красивых речей.
     Спросит кто: чей ты, бич, - а я ничей!
     Ой, бичей на Руси, ой, бичей! 
Я не в свой не лезу кон - ты других учи давай.
Если я чего украл - а ты чего глядишь?
У меня такой закон - на себя рассчитывай
Или как фанера над Парижем пролетишь. 
     И бегу я к ночам от ночей,
     Как бежит между сопок ручей.
     Спросит кто: чей ты, бич, - а я ничей!
     Ой, бичей на Руси, ой, бичей!  *1979* - *1983*

----------


## Lampada

*Постовая*На щеках твоих французские румяна,
А у тебя такие круглые бока,
Твои пальцы все в мозолях от нагана,
А твои губы все в мозолях от свистка.
А сапоги твои узнаю я по скрипу,
Я на красный свет пойду, закон поправ.
А ты возьмёшь меня за кисть, сломаешь руку
И промолвишь: "Гражданин, платите штраф!" 
Припев:
Постовая, постовая, постовая,
Постовая, в синей юбке постовая,
Постовая, в синей блузке постовая,
Постовая, и в беретке набекрень.
Ну полюби меня, здоровая такая, 
Возле ЗАГСа распускается сирень. 
Для тебя я преступлю черту закона
Или даже небольшой откинусь срок.
Украду тебе майорские погоны
И куплю тебе серебряный свисток.
А твоего апоплексического папу
Поселю у тихих окон со двора.
А захочешь пострелять - подкину шляпу
И позволю дуть в свисток хоть до утра. 
Припев. 
Ну полюби меня, здоровая такая, 
Возле ЗАГСа распускается сирень.
Ну полюби меня, здоровая такая, 
Возле ЗАГСа распускается сирень.

----------


## Lampada

*Александр Жуков  
Всё не то, что было*   Все не то, не то, что было,  Все не то, что мне хотелось...  Отвернулась, разлюбила?  Наша песня не допелась.  Ничего не рассказала, Что мне раньше говорила,  Даже вслед не побежала,  Даже рук не заломила.   Я уйду — и не окликнет,  Просто сядет — замолчит,  Просто головой поникнет,  Исподлобья поглядит.   А в глазах — от моря брызги  И от снега «угольки»...  Не увидеть больше в жизни  Глаз синее от тоски.   Разве есть нежнее руки  И беспечней, чем ее?  Разве есть сильнее муки,  Чем в раю, но без нее?  
Разве пересилит что-то  Тихий шепот: «Ну постой..»  Разве есть роднее кто-то  Этой женщины чужой?

----------


## Lampada

*Арик Крупп*  *Песня о границе осени и зимы*    *Am* *Dm* *E**7*
С дождями снег - ещё не первый снег, *Am*
Не хочет осень потесниться. *Dm* *G**7*
А мы давно пересекли во сне
                 С
Зимы и осени границу. *A**7* *Dm* *G**7*
Мы скоро ляжем в зиму, как в постель,
                  С
Укроем недуги снегами. *Am* *Dm* *E**7*
За шестьдесят седьмую параллель *Am*
Уйдём разделаться с долгами.  *A**7* *Dm*
        За ошибки и за прожитые лета, *G**7*                      С
        И за песни, что пока ещё не спеты. *Am* *Dm* *E**7*
        За друзей, которых часто провожаем, *Am*
        И за то, что сами редко уезжаем. 
Долги, долги, но это не беда,
Коль скоро осень на исходе.
Уйдут друзья, пусть даже на года -
Они когда-нибудь приходят.
Уйдем и мы, ну в чем же тут беда?
Вернемся как в апреле птицы.
Мы от любви уходим навсегда,
Вот с этим трудно расплатиться. 
        Где-то ветер веет, след наш задувая,
        Забываем, ничего не забывая.
        Так и носим мы с собою боль ушибов,
        Груз любимых песен, счастья и ошибок. 
Ну что ж, что осень кажется долга.
Мы в нетерпенье терпеливы.
Сквозь дождь с туманом нам видны снега
И мы долгам бросаем вызов.
И каждый год, как будто в первый раз
И, слава Богу, не в последний,
Уходим мы к себе - бежим от нас
И возвращаемся по следу. 
        В это время самых первых космодромов,
        В эти дни последних самых паровозов
        Отчего-то застываем в теплом доме
        И уходим отогреться на морозе.  *       *

----------


## Lampada

*Игорь Сидоров* и* Роза Ченборисова     ЛЮДИ ИДУТ ПО СВЕТУ*    Музыка Розы Ченборисовой
Слова Игоря Сидорова 
Люди идут по свету…
Им вроде немного надо –
Была бы прочна палатка,
Да был бы не скучен путь!
Но с дымом сливается песня,
Ребята отводят взгляды,
И шепчет во сне бродяга
Кому-то: «Не позабудь!» 
Они в городах не блещут
Манерой аристократов,
Но в чутких высоких залах,
Где шум суеты затих,
Страдают в бродячих душах
Бетховенские сонаты,
И светлые песни Грига
Переполняют их. 
Люди идут по свету.
Слова их порою грубы.
- Пожалуйста… извините… -
С усмешкой они говорят.
Но грустную нежность песни
Ласкают сухие губы,
И самые лучшие книги
Они в рюкзаках хранят. 
Выверен старый компас,
Получены карты и сроки,
Выштопан на штормовке
Лавины предательский след.
Счастлив, кому знакомо
Щемящее чувство дороги.
Ветер рвет горизонты
И раздувает рассвет. 
1962

----------


## Lampada

(Всегда думала, что это песня Визбора).

----------


## Lampada

*Старые фильмы*
                  Марк Мерман 
Лента стертая давнего дня
Затрещит, былым осеня.
В шляпе белой актриса твердила в картине:
"Муля, не нервируй меня,
Муля, не нервируй меня
И не нервируй партийных!
Муля, не нервируй меня,
Муля, не нервируй меня
И не нервируй партийных!" 
Кинохроника. Главный парад.
И танкисты, что позже сгорят,
Лобному месту улыбались из люков.
Разлучит война всех подряд,
Разлучит война всех подряд,
Разлука ты, разлука...
Разлучит война всех подряд,
Разлучит война всех подряд,
Разлука ты, разлука... 
Два бойца не боятся огня,
Гимнастерка в кино - что броня.
Фронтовых экранов простынки тленны.
Пуля, не нервируй меня,
Пуля, не нервируй меня,
Не доводи до плена...
Пуля, не нервируй меня,
Пуля, не нервируй меня,
Не доводи до плена... 
Жизнь, - как фильм, - до кадра, до дня,
Век последний пятак разменял.
Так актриса и не сказала на идиш:
"Время, не нервируй меня,
Время, не нервируй меня,
Время, я твой подкидыш...
Время, не нервируй меня,
Время, не нервируй меня,
Время, я твой подкидыш..."

----------


## Lampada

*Песенка о веселой войне в воздухе (Антуану де Сент-Экзюпери)*                               Марк Мерман 
Вот кинохроника: мальчик-пилот с белым шарфиком,
Что из кабины вьется, как дыма шлейф.
А под крылом - Александрия, северная Африка,
Там, где на карте крестами помечен шельф. 
А над проливом - дождь проливной, - как водится.
Облачно, - значит, Бог даст, - обойдем стрельбу,
По небесам летают, на земле водятся...
Облачно, - значит, Бог даст, - обойдем судьбу. 
Кто-то навстречу - клином, а мы - фалангами.
Плохо истратить первым боекомплект...
А номеров нет на крылах лишь у ангелов,
Звезд и крестов, да и пробоин нет. 
Словно редчайшие птицы, живем по году мы.
Каждый пилотик в небе - мишень и цель,
И никогда не умолим погоду мы,
Так что, на всякий случай, прощай, Марсель! 
Вот кинохроника: мальчик-пилот с белым шарфиком,
Что из кабины вьется, как дыма шлейф.
А под крылом - Александрия, северная Африка,
Там, где на карте крестами помечен шельф.

----------


## Lampada

*"Вельтмайстер"*                  Марк Мерман 
Помнишь военнопленных строй?
Вермахт разрушил, - вермахт строит.
Пали знамена новых римлян у мавзолея.
Но не сдавался только он, -
Старый "Вельтмайстер" - аккордеон:
"Ауфвидерзеен, майне кляйне, ауфвидерзеен..."
Но не сдавался только он, -
Старый "Вельтмайстер" - аккордеон:
"Ауфвидерзеен, майне кляйне, ауфвидерзеен..." 
      "Ауфвидерзеен, майне кляйне, ауфвидерзеен..." 
Клавиатура чуть желта, -
Точно с прокуренного рта.
Сходят куплеты то на русском, то на "фене".
Где твой хозяин, где конвой?
Ремни, - как руки за спиной,
Но ты не пленный, ты - трофейный, ты трофейный!
Где твой хозяин, где конвой?
Ремни, - как руки за спиной,
Но ты не пленный, ты - трофейный, ты трофейный! 
      "Ауфвидерзеен, майне кляйне, ауфвидерзеен..." 
О, "Хорста Весселя" обман,
О, этих клавишей дурман...
Пусть воды Свислочи - совсем не воды Шпрее...
Что ж победитель-инвалид
Пел у пивной себе навзрыд:
"Ауфвидерзеен, майне кляйне, ауфвидерзеен..."
Что ж победитель-инвалид
Пел у пивной себе навзрыд:
"Ауфвидерзеен, майне кляйне, ауфвидерзеен..." 
      "Ауфвидерзеен, майне кляйне, ауфвидерзеен..." 
Помнишь военнопленных строй?
Вермахт разрушил, - вермахт строит.
Пали знамена новых римлян у мавзолея.
Но не сдавался только он, -
Старый "Вельтмайстер" - аккордеон:
"Ауфвидерзеен, майне кляйне,
Ауфвидерзеен, майне кляйне,
Ауфвидерзеен, майне кляйне..." 
      "Ауфвидерзеен, майне кляйне, ауфвидерзеен..."

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Музыка военная*                  Марк Мерман 
Давно замолкла флейта Ватерло,
На дне рожок у мыса Трафальгар.
Звук умирает, остается слово
И гербов почерневшая фольга. 
Но снова жезл ритмично воздух месит.
В беззвучном крике раскрывая рот,
Скликает свой оркестр капельмейстер
Из перебитых музыкальных рот... 
     Музыка военная, ты - всегда обман.
     Флейта несравненная, гулкий барабан...
     Маршевыми трелями крови не унять...
     Ну, что, трубач простреленный, воздух не набрать? 
Команда "Строй сомкнуть, дыша на ладан".
Диезом на груди нательный крест...
Что ж, лучше полкового капелана
Солдат обманет полковой оркестр. 
Воронка - вместо оркестровой ямы,
И некому отбой играть уже...
Оркестр новый где-то учит гаммы
И вновь мелькает дирижерский жезл. 
     И флейта несравненная, и гулкий барабан...
     Музыка военная, - вся всегда обман.
     Маршевыми трелями крови не унять...
     Ну, что, трубач простреленный, воздух не набрать? 
     ..................................... 
     И флейта несравненная, и гулкий барабан...
     Музыка военная, - вся всегда обман.
     Маршевыми трелями крови не унять...
     Ну, что, трубач простреленный, воздух не набрать?

----------


## Lampada

_     
Нет, конечно, не боги – так, немного, божки._ _Только жаль, что в итоге не сносить нам башки._ _Не спасают расчеты, гибнуть страшно впервой -_ _Мировые пилоты на войне мировой._

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=911.07   *Оркестру Леонида Утесова*                  Марк Мерман 
Мерцал проектор и, как филин,
Динамик ухал, спал кассир...
В открытом зале старый фильм...
В пустые кресла моросит...
    И под зонтами, под зонтами
    Нас, верных зрителей, - чуток.
    И не пришлют уже за нами
    На вход урчащий "воронок"...
        Актриса в зеркальце сердечко -
        Окошечком для тысяч глаз, -
        Все протирала бесконечно
        Для вас, для вас, для вас... 
Припев: Разметало по дорогам христианским,
        Распылило по дорогам иудейским
        Этот Богом запримеченный оркестр...
        На кладбище кто давно заокеанском...
        Затерялся след в архиве судейском...
        На могиле - ключ скрипичный -
        Это просто гнутый крест... 
Слегка пьянит трещанье пленки...
О, это старое кино! -
Как многолетнее вино,
Я пригубил до боли в легких...
    Кино не выйти за кулисы, -
    Здесь, за экраном нет кулис...
    Гримерных нет и нет актрисы...
    А что осталось? Память, блик... 
Припев. 
Мерцал проектор и, как филин,
Динамик ухал, спал кассир...
В открытом зале старый фильм...
В пустые кресла моросит...
    А на экране - ливень давний...
    И настоящий дождь, увы...
    Не совместить их... Да, куда мне...
    Но как промокли в зале вы!.. 
Припев. 
...Актриса в зеркальце сердечко -
Окошечком для тысяч глаз, -
Все протирала бесконечно
Для вас, для вас, для вас...
    Кино не выйти за кулисы, -
    Здесь, за экраном нет кулис...
    Гримерных нет и нет актрисы...

----------


## Lampada

Пол Гроша — Олег Марков — слушать бесплатно — MOSKVA.FM 
Олего Марков 
Пол гроша

----------


## Lampada

Стихи Д.Кимельфельда,
               Музыка В.Семенова 
Am
С каждым вдохом, с каждым взглядом
                       E7
Уже круг друзей моих:
        Dm
Снегопадом, снегопадом
E7               Am
Засыпает лица их.
        E7      Am      Gm7
Засыпает, засыпает
               Dm
Их улыбки и дома,
                       Am
Наша нежность засыпает;
E7                  Am
Что поделаешь - зима... 
Снежным обручем окован,
Вспоминаю, как в бреду,
Будто полем васильковым
С другом милым я иду.
Запах солнца, запах пыли,
Жар июльской кутерьмы...
Кто-то спросит: "Это мы ли?" -
Я отвечу: "Это мы". 
Это мы - и отголосок
Мотыльковых наших дней
Проступает, как набросок,
На оконном полотне.
Как намокшая сорочка,
Тьма прилипла к январю.
Распрощаемся, и - точка;
Дай вот только докурю. 
Распрямятся половицы,
Дверь закроется в сенцах.
Мы не звери, мы не птицы
Нашей спячке нет конца...
Вьюга бродит как слепая,
Сводит улицы с ума,
Всё на свете засыпая...
Что поделаешь - зима.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1904.01  исп. В.Пестушко, А.Юрко,В.Новиков,В.Сергеев,Д.Кимельфельд,В.Семенов,А.Голубицкий    *Свечи тополей*                Стихи Дмитрия Кимельфельда,
               Музыка Владимира Семенова 
Свечи тополей зажигает вечер,
Свечи тополей зажигает вечер,
И, прикрывшись крышами от сквозняков,
Письма пишет он даме с именем Вечность,
Письма пишет он даме с именем Вечность
Строчками неровными наших шагов. 
Быстро на камнях засыхают строчки,
Быстро на камнях засыхают строчки,
Он уходит, дверь позабыв закрыть.
Ворчливая старушка Осенняя Ночка,
Ворчливая старушка Осенняя Ночка
Желтую луну прогоняет с крыш. 
А потом садится у самой печки,
А потом садится у самой печки   
И, надев очки, начинает, сердясь,
Писать признанье даме с именем Вечность,
Писать признанье даме с именем Вечность,
Путаясь в кавычках слепого дождя. 
Только мы не слышим, как ушел вечер,
Только мы не слышим, как ушел вечер,
Что бормочет Ночь, всю ночь напролет.
И на зависть даме с именем Вечность,
И на зависть даме с именем Вечность
Мы с тобой целуемся у ворот.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1904.02   *Как на старой акварели* исп. В.Новиков (муз. В.Новиков - сл. Д.Кимельфельд)     
Dm                 Gm      A7         Dm
Как на старой акварели наши выцвели шары...
Dm                  Gm                C7   F
Да, дружок, мы постарели - не щедры и не храбры!
D7                        Gm        E7         A7
И не валко и не шатко ходим-бродим взад-вперед;
Gm     A7      Dm          Gm           A7     B
Осень - Рыжая лошадка ухом преданным прядет.
Gm     A7      Dm          Gm           A7     Dm
Осень-Рыжая лошадка ухом преданным прядет.
D7                      Gm               E7    A7
Голосок поет фальшиво, намекает, мол, пора!
Gm                  A7      Dm       Gm        A7   B
Все, что шили - не дошили - отложили на вчера.
Gm                  A7      Dm       Gm        A7   A7
Все, что шили - не дошили - отложили на вчера.  
Ах, вчера! Какое зелье,
Сколько сладкого вранья! 
Бесшабашное веселье,
Медовая полынья...
Все разъехались куда-то,
Нас забыв навеселе...
Лишь огарочек косматый
Догорает на столе.
Ну, а мы с тобой, дружочек,
У огарочка свечи
Просидим до полуночи,
Уминая куличи... 
Как на старой акварели
Наши выцвели шары.
Да, дружок, мы постарели,
Не щедры и не храбры.
И не валко и не шатко
Ходим-бродим взад - вперед.
Осень - рыжая лошадка,
Ухом преданным прядет. 
1984 г   http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/disk.cgi?disk=1904

----------


## Lampada

*Владимир Новиков*музыка Владимир Новиков - стихи Дмитрий Кимельфельд.   *РОМАНС*  \посвящение Киеву\  Какого рода ты, какого племени? У гуннов и поляков побывав. А я мальчишка времени безвременья. Твой мёд из уст Печерских попивал.  ПРИПЕВ:  Не обижайся, что твой люд вальсирует Меж полюсов, в струящейся гурьбе. Вот у височка жилочка пульсирует, И это память только о тебе.  Ах, что за счастье! Счастье муравьиное Тащить на Борщаговку трын-траву, И под урочищ пение старинное. Смотреть, не отрываясь в синеву.  ПРИПЕВ:  Не обижайся, что твой люд вальсирует Меж полюсов, в струящейся гурьбе. Вот у височка жилочка пульсирует, И это память только о тебе.  Накатывал закат, почти сиреневый, В морозной стуже лютежских лесов. А я, мальчишка времени безвременья, Не замечал счастливых голосов.  ПРИПЕВ: Не обижайся, что твой люд вальсирует Меж полюсов, в струящейся гурьбе. Вот у височка жилочка пульсирует, И это память только о тебе.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=2521.02  *Елена Бушуева*  Снежная королева

----------


## Lampada

* Александр  ЭБРАЛИДЗЕ  * Душевные песни.   
_____________________________ http://www.moskva.fm/user/alex1409/m...ection/3498476  *Старый друг*  Приезжай ко мне сегодня...  Ты мне очень, очень нужен,  Захвати вина, пачку сигарет.  Не в гостиной, а на кухне  Раздели со мною ужин.  Вспоминая свет, наших лучших лет.   Припев:  Старый друг, мысли вслух,  Выскажет, не скроет.  Старый друг новых двух  Или трёх стоит.   С нашим всяческим вчерашним  Мы ни слова не поспорим.  Наводя тоску на исходе дня,  Да и важно только то, что  Не в радости, не в горе,  Не забыл меня, не забыл меня.   Припев:  Старый друг, мысли вслух,  Выскажет, не скроет.  Старый друг новых двух  Или трёх стоит.  Старый друг, мысли вслух,  Выскажет, не скроет.  Старый друг, старый друг  Новых двух, новых двух  Или трёх стоит.

----------


## Lampada

Слайд-фильм, посвящённый памяти ушедших бардов. 
Исполнение - Виктор Луферов, монтаж - Ирина Хвостова.  * 
Эхо * _ (Посвящение Вере Матвеевой) _ 
Не странно ли тебе порой,
Что нет иных друзей уж с нами...
Они небесною тропой
Идут, от нас укрыты облаками. 
Мы с ними встретились в пути,
В пути и разминулись с ними -
Но всё еще легко найти
Совсем не потускневший снимок, 
Где мы так молоды еще -
Мы как бы жизни сердцевина -
И страха нет, что не допеть
Пропетое наполовину. 
Долины множат голоса.
Похожа память на долины...
Эй, тише говори, а то
Сойдут воспоминания-лавины. 
Не удержать тогда нам слез,
Но только, как себя ни мучай,
Ответа нет на тот вопрос -
Но есть невероятный случай... 
И время встреч не предсказать,
Не предсказать разлук грядущих.
Прими же мой земной поклон,
Небесною тропой идущий.

----------


## Lampada

*Михаил Кочетков и Андрей Анпилов. "Черный ворон" ("А ну-ка парень...")*   *А.Ткачёв - Чёрный ворон*   Окрести, мамаша, маленьким кресточком, - Помогают нам великие кресты. Может, сыну твоему, а может, дочке Отбивают срок тюремные часы.  Припев: А ну-ка, парень, подними повыше ворот, Подними повыше ворот и держись! Черный ворон, черный ворон, черный ворон Переехал мою маленькую жизнь.  На глаза надвинутая кепка, Рельсов убегающих пунктир. Значит, спутником твоим на этой ветке Будет только суровый конвоир.  Припев.  А если вспомнится красавица-молодка, Если вспомнишь отчий дом, родную мать, Подними повыше ворот и тихонько Начинай ты эту песню напевать.  Припев.

----------


## Lampada

*А. Анпилов и М. Кочетков*    *Бархатное лето*  
                  Михаил Кочетков  *F*                      С
А где-то небо голубое, - просто диво, *Dm* *Am*
И море пенится у берега, как пиво, *Dm* *Am*
И пиво плещется, как море, на штиблеты, *H**7* *E**7*
Ведь это бархатная осень, бабье лето. *F*                    С
И эта бархатная осень колобродит *Dm* *Am*
И потихоньку нас с ума с тобою сводит. *Dm* *Am*
Душе так хочется безумства и игры, *H**7* *E**7* *Am*
Берем билет, берем билет и едем в Крым.  
Там и зимой и летом солнце ярко светит,
Я на крымчанке бы женился лишь за этим.
- Но у тебя, прости, в Москве - жена и дети.
- Ошибка молодости, что ни говори.
А я б женился, знаешь даже на старушке,
Чтоб поселиться, где-нибудь в Алуште.
Ведь, как нам завещал товарищ Трушкин:
"Бросайте все и уезжайте в Крым!" 
Здесь: горы, море Черное и чайки
Здесь девушки прекрасны, как гречанки.
- И не преступны, словно англичанки.
- Ну, ты преувеличиваешь друг!
Поверь, кто ищет, тот всегда находит,
Вот эта девушка, к примеру, мне подходит!
Ты посмотри, она же глаз с меня не сводит!
- Аналогично и  ее супруг... 
Какое небо голубое, просто диво!
И море пенится у берега, как пиво,
И пиво плещется, как море, на штиблеты
Ведь это бархатная осень, бабье лето.
И эта бархатная осень колобродит
И потихоньку нас с ума с тобою сводит.
Душе так хочется безумства и игры,
Берем билет, берем билет и едем в Крым. 
Здесь все равны под пальмами на пляже:
Товарищ прокурор и вор со стажем,
Смущенный Фима... - Он же с Люсею? - А как же!
Все как морские котики лежат.
Здесь, от жары страдая, отдыхает
Здоровый сибиряк издалека и...
И морда прямо красная такая -
Ну вылитый народный депутат! 
Когда качается фонарик на бульваре,
Здесь все равны: буржуй и пролетарий.
Кто по Регине тихо сохнет, кто по Кларе,
Кто по жене, которая ушла.
Да, в бабье лето все чуть-чуть с приветом.
- А почему оно зовется "Бабье лето?"
- Да потому что бабки тратим на билеты
И ходим вечерами на Аншлаг! 
Какое небо голубое, просто диво!
И море пенится у берега, как пиво,
И пиво плещется, как море, на штиблеты
Ведь это бархатная осень, бабье лето.
И эта бархатная осень колобродит
И потихоньку нас с ума с тобою сводит.
Душе так хочется безумства и игры,
Берем билет, берем билет и едем в Крым.

----------


## Lampada

*Юрий Хейфец*   *ВИЙОН *  Уходит ночь. Янтарным рогом  Сияет месяц. За порогом  В служебном рвении убогом  Не дремлет стража нипочём…  Судья, в своём решеньи строгом  Ты обложил меня налогом,  Последним, Господи, налогом –  Он будет взыскан палачом…   Шатаясь по земным дорогам,  Я был и дьяволом, и Богом,  То речь держал высоким слогом,  То падал пьяным вдрызг в траву,  Свободу знал, знаком с острогом,  Жил в замке, ночевал под стогом…  Пришёл конец земным тревогам -  Пишу последнюю главу…   Судьба! Ты под любым предлогом  Мне досаждала: злобным догом  Терзала нищета, подлогом  Попы пытались с толку сбить,  И всё ж – клянусь пером и грогом –  Я жив! Стихи тому залогом!  Не вам, скопцам и демагогам,  Не вам, не вам меня судить!   Вполне доволен я итогом:  Назло всем козням и облогам  Я славно пожил! Эпилогом  Достойным выглядит петля!  Судья! В своём решеньи строгом  Ты наказал меня налогом?  Последним, Господи, налогом…  Прими Вийона, мать-земля!   Пройдя по всем твоим дорогам,  Я проклят дьяволом и Богом!  Весёлый вой висит над логом:  Собаки труп мой рвут во рву…  Обжечь бы рот горячим грогом –  И крикнуть тем, кто за порогом:  Мир одарил меня ожогом!  Мне больно – значит, я живу!   01.11.88

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1152.23   *Баксанская осень*  
                  Борис Левин   
           Cm                  Fm
И вновь я Баксаном любуюсь как, сказкой, 
B        B7      Eb    Cm
Прекрасной, прошедшей и неповторимой, 
C7      Fm               Cm
Веселой и щедрой совсем по-кавказски, 
D7b 9          G7      Cm
И чуточку грустной, как повести Грина.   
Такая здесь осень - волшебница света - 
Одела березы в янтарные бусы, 
И все поцелуи бездумного лета 
Зажгла в факелах, словно волосы, русы.  
Гори, мое лето, в березовой роще! 
Уже не звенит над Баксаном гитара... 
Все стало сложнее, а может, и проще, 
Вот жаль только - листья все поразметало.   *1964*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1152.01    Ночи платье бальное звёздами выткано. Как колье жемчужное серп луны повис. На вершинах снежных гор серебро слитками Сонные, огромные звезды смотрят вниз.  Горы спят, спокойствием собственым скованы. Спят друзья усталые в пуховых мешках. И будить для выхода надо их скоро мне. Только я и сам заснуть не могу никак.  Почему-то чудится, что, тоскою выгнана, Как и я под звездами, ты сидишь сейчас, Жалуясь тихонечко, что так и не привыкла ты, Не привыкла засыпать без моего плеча.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=771.22  
Д.Хармс - Врун  Стихи Д.Хармса    
-- А вы знаете, что У? 
-- А вы знаете, что ПА? 
А вы знаете, что ПЫ?  
Что у папы моего  
Было сорок сыновей?  
Было сорок здоровенных -- 
И не двадцать,  
И не тридцать, --    
Ровно сорок сыновей!  
-- Ну! Ну! Ну! Ну! Ну! 
Врешь! Врешь! Врешь! Врешь! Врешь! 
Еще двадцать, 
Еще тридцать,  
Ну, еще туда-сюда,  
А уж сорок, 
Ровно сорок, --  
Это просто ерунда!   
-- А вы знаете, что СО?   
-- А вы знаете, что БА?   
А вы знаете, что КИ?   
Что собаки-пустолайки   
Научилися летать?   
Научились, точно птицы, --   
Не как звери,   
Не как рыбы, --   
Точно ястребы летать!    
-- Ну! Ну! Ну! Ну! Ну!    
Врешь! Врешь! Врешь! Врешь! Врешь!   
Ну, как звери,   
Ну, как рыбы,   
Ну, еще туда-сюда,   
А как ястребы,   
Как птицы, --   
Это просто ерунда!    
-- А вы знаете, что НА?   
-- А вы знаете, что НЕ?   
А вы знаете, что БЕ?   
Что на небе    
Вместо солнца   
Скоро будет колесо?   
Скоро будет золотое --   
Не тарелка,   
Не лепешка, --   
А большое колесо!    
-- Ну! Ну! Ну! Ну! Ну!    
Врешь! Врешь! Врешь! Врешь! Врешь!   
Ну, тарелка,   
Ну, лепешка,   
Ну, еще туда-сюда,   
А большое колесо, --   
Это просто ерунда!    
-- А вы знаете, что ПОД?  
-- А вы знаете, что МО? 
А вы знаете, что РЕМ?  
Что под морем-океаном  
Часовой стоит с ружьем?  
-- Ну! Ну! Ну! Ну! Ну!  
Врешь! Врешь! Врешь! Врешь! Врешь!  
Ну, с дубинкой, 
Ну, с метелкой, 
Ну, еще туда-сюда,  
А с заряженным ружьем, --  
Это просто ерунда!   
-- А вы знаете, что ДО?   
-- А вы знаете, что НО?   
А вы знаете, что СА?   
Что до носа    
Ни руками,   
Ни ногами   
Не достать,   
Что до носа   
Не доехать,   
Не допрыгать, --   
Не достать!    
-- Ну! Ну! Ну! Ну! Ну!    
Врешь! Врешь! Врешь! Врешь! Врешь!   
Ну, доехать,   
Ну, допрыгать,   
Ну, еще туда-сюда,   
А достать его руками, --   
Это   
Просто   
Ерунда!    
1978, весна

----------


## Lampada

*Сергей Чесноков *

----------


## Lampada

*А Калмыков, И Луньков**Выезд*  
                  Стихи Давида Самойлова
                  Музыка Анатолия Колмыкова 
Помню, папа ещё молодой,
Помню выезд, какие-то сборы,
И извозчик лихой, завитой,
Конь, пролетка, и кнут, и рессоры. 
Помню - мама ещё молода,
Улыбается нашим соседям.
И мы едем, незнамо куда,
Ах, куда-то, зачем-то мы едем... 
      А Москва высока и светла.
      Суматоха Охотного ряда.
      А  потом - купола, купола.
      И мы едем, всё едем куда-то. 
Звонко цокает кованый конь
О булыжник в каком-то проезде,
Куполов угасает огонь,
Зажигаются свечи созвездий. 
Папа молод. И мать молода.
Конь горяч, и пролетка крылата.
И мы едем незнамо куда -
Всё мы едем и едем куда-то. 
А в Москве - допотопный трамвай,
Где прицепом - старинная конка.
А над Екатерининским - грай.
Все впечаталось в память ребенка. 
      Та Москва высока и светла
      Суматохой Охотного ряда.
      А  потом - купола, купола.
      И мы едем, всё едем куда-то.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xis8BRkEmtQ   *Катя Яровая* поёт свои песни

----------


## Lampada

*Жанна Дудукалова   
Колыбельная для дочки*  Спи, дочурка, сладко-сладко, наступает ночь. С Ночью День играет в прятки. Всё в порядке, дочь!  Отпылал костёр заката, отогрев бока.  Вслед за ним ушли куда-то овцы-облака.  Проступают блёстки-звёзды -- с виду холодны эти грёзы, эти слёзы праведной Луны.  Что ей делать, в самом деле?  Где вы, те лета?  В окна людям подглядела  и себе -- мечтать!  Помечтала.Порешила. Вот и все дела! Согрешила! Согрешила, оттого кругла.  И, тревожной мутной ночью  скрывшись в пелену,  родит маленькую дочку - - Новую Луну.  И споёт ей в колыбельной правду о Судьбе... Как ночами мамы пели -- я пою тебе... Спи, дочурка.  Эти ночи у тебя -- для сна!  Ты поймёшь нескоро очень,  что поёт Луна.   Песня Луны:  Спи, дочурка, сладко-сладко, наступила Ночь. С нею День играет в прятки -- это Чувства, дочь. Ночь робеет,  ей рассудок не даёт "добро"...  Не родится Солнце утром - - пасмурно, серо...  Умирают быстро сутки - -коротки, как жизнь... Не живи одним рассудком -- чувством дорожи!  Ты припомнишь все потери  и не скажешь "нет".  С облаков взметнутся перья,  как хвосты комет.  -- Что ж наутро, мама, пусто? Слёзы на глазах... Нас обманывают чувства? - Что тебе сказать? -  Наше счастье, наше горе - - сердцу и уму!  С жизнью ладят,  с жизнью спорят - - жизни не поймут...  Спи, дочурка, сладко-сладко, наступила ночь. С нею день играет в прятки. Всё в порядке, дочь!   1985

----------


## Lampada

Am В парусиновых брюках, широких, залатанных, длинных A Dm Мы ходили вразвалку, чуть набок была голова, G C Am Мы придумали море -- таким, как на старых картинах -- Dm E Am (A) И условились так, что открыты не все острова.  Мы придумали город, в нем сушатся старые сети, И причал, и базар, одинаково рыбой пропах, Мы придумали город, в котором суровые дети, И развешаны компасы вместо часов на столбах.  Мы придумали честность -- такую, что дай Бог любому, Если где-то беда, ты попробуй-ка спрятать глаза. Если крик за окном, ты попробуй не выйти из дома, Если в шторм кто-то тонет, попробуй гасить паруса.  А потом, как положено, возраст такой наступает -- Вырастаем из улочек детства, из доброй земли, Стрелка полюс меняет, и город придуманный тает, И пора уходить, и пора нам сжигать корабли... 
Только я обманул, я прическу сменил и походку, Ну а парус не сжег; чтоб пахуча была и крепка, Золотистой янтарной смолой просмолил свою лодку, И отправил на ней по морям своего двойника.  Если что-то не так, если в сердце тревожная вьюга, Если сплетни запутали, через моря и года Приплывает ко мне Капитан в парусиновых брюках, «Ничего, говорит, не печалься, пройдет, не беда...»  Am В парусиновых брюках, В широких, залатанных, длинных, A Dm Мы ходили вразвалку, чуть набок была голова. G Мы придумали море C Am Таким, как на старых картинах, } раза Dm E Am (A) / И условились так, что открыты не все острова. / Мы придумали город, Где сушатся старые сети, Где базар и причал одинаково рыбой пропах. Мы придумали город, В котором суровые дети И развешаны компасы вместо часов на столбах. Мы придумали Совесть Такую, что дай Бог любому. Если где-то беда, ты попробуй-ка спрятать глаза; Если крик за окном, Ты попробуй не выйти из дома; Если в шторм ктото тонет, попробуй гасить паруса. А потом, как положено, Возраст такой наступает Вырастаем из улочек детства, из милой земли. Стрелка полюс меняет, И город придуманный тает, И пора уходить, и пора нам сжигать корабли.  Только я обманул: Я прическу сменил и походку, Ну а парусник сжег, чтоб пахуча была и крепка, Золотой и янтарной Cмолой просмолил свою лодку И отправил на ней по морям своего двойника.  Лодка эта приходит Не в солнечный день, а в ненастье, Только знаю, что если глаза мне застелет туман, Если я промолчу, Откажусь от чужого несчастья Город мой, мою лодку и имя сожжет Kапитан.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=2992.01   *А. Городницкий* -  
Новодевичий монастырь  Снова рябь на воде, и сентябрь на дворе.
Я брожу в Новодевичьем монастыре,
Где невесты-березы, склоняясь ко рву,
Словно девичьи слезы, роняют листву. 
Здесь все те, кто был признан в народе, лежат.
Здесь меж смертью и жизнью проходит межа.
И кричит одинокая птица, кружа,
И влюбленных гоняют с могил сторожа. 
У нарядных могил обихоженный вид.
Здесь и тот, кто убил, рядом с тем, кто убит.
Им легко в этом месте - ведь и тот и другой
Жизни отдали вместе идее одной. 
Дым плывет, невесом. Тишина, тишина...
Осеняет их сон кружевная стена.
И металлом на мраморе - их имена,
Чтобы знала, кого потеряла, страна. 
А в полях под Москвой, а в полях под Орлом,
Порыжевшей травой, через лес напролом,
Вдоль проложенных трасс на реке Колыме
Ходит ветер, пространство готовя к зиме. 
Зарастают окопы колючим кустом.
Не поймешь, кто закопан на месте пустом:
Без имен их земля спеленала, темна,
И не знает, кого потеряла, страна. 
Я люблю по холодной осенней поре
Побродить в Новодевичьем монастыре.
День приходит, лилов, и уходит назад,
Тусклый свет куполов повернув на закат... 
Не хочу под плитой именною лежать, -
Мне б водою речной за стеною бежать,
Мне б песчинкою лечь в монастырь, что вместил
Территорию тех безымянных могил. 
1970

----------


## Lampada

исполняет Александр Евстигнеев   Ю.Левитанский  _                                Д.Самойлову_  Мундиры, ментики, нашивки, эполеты. А век так короток - господь не приведи. Мальчишки, умницы, российские поэты, провидцы в двадцать и пророки к тридцати.           Мы все их старше, год от года, час от часа,          живем, на том себя с неловкостью ловя,          что нам те гении российского Парнаса          уже по возрасту годятся в сыновья.  Как первый гром над поредевшими лесами, как элегическая майская гроза, звучат над нашими с тобою голосами почти мальчишеские эти голоса.           Ах, танец бальный, отголосок погребальный!          Посмертной маски полудетские черты...          Гусар, поручик, дерзкий юноша опальный,          с мятежным демоном сходившийся на "ты".  Каким же ветром обдиралась эта кожа, какое пламя видел он, какую тьму, чтоб, словно жизнь безмерно долгую итожа, в конце сказать: "и зло наскучило ему!"           Не долгожители, не баловни фортуны -          провидцы смолоду, пророки искони...          Мы все их старше, а они все так же юны,          и нету судей у нас выше, чем они.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=510.02 
Исполняет* Ада Якушева * Слова и музыка* Ады Якушевой   Синие сугробы* 
Am               Dm
Слушай, на время время позабудь,
 G7           С          A7
Лучше тебе спою я что-нибудь,
  A7             Dm
Чтобы теплели строгие глаза,
        H7                  E7
И не оглядывался больше ты назад. 
        Песню зачем из дома понесу,
        Если могу найти ее в лесу?
        Знаешь, какой красивый лес зимой?
                H7      E7          Am
        Ее с мороза принесу тебе домой.
                   Dm       G7  С 
В синие сугробы убегает день,
                A7                  Dm
                Если петь тебе, то надо, чтобы
                 Am        E7      Am
                Песня начиналась здесь. 
Хочешь, в ней вспыхнут лунные огни
К ночи хрустальный лес в ней зазвенит,
Будет в ней дерзость ветра, свежесть щек,
Скажи мне только, что бы ты хотел еще? 
Скажешь, поймаю песню на лету,
Наши про нас чего-нибудь сплетут,
        Только не в песнях дело тут моих,
        Мне просто нравится, как слушаешь ты их.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1923.04   *.    Не на беду.  *  *Александр Церпята* 
Подожди, браток, постой,
Подожди немного.
Неприступною горой
Кажется дорога.
Тянет в облака,
Тянет в облака
От ночного холода. 
Что с того никто не ждет,
Может вылиться дороже.
Даже птица не поет,
Сердце не тревожит.
Может, далека,
Может, далека
От такого золота. 
Припев:
Не надо, больше не надо,
Больше не надо воду, воду.
Поздним вечером пьется
Не на беду, не на беду.
Вечером поздним медленно пьется
Не на беду, не на беду 
Проигрыш. 
Измотала-извела
Эта чертова дорога.
А река белым-бела
Бьется у порога.
Где-то у ручья,
Где-то у ручья
Ждет покой и тишина. 
Не нарочно, неспроста
Позабыты годы.
Как бродяги у костра
Пьем сырую воду.
Может сгоряча,
Может сгоряча
Позабыть хлебнуть вина 
Припев (2 раза).

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1601.13   Прощание со сплавом    *Андрей Андриянов*  
Никто не заметил, как ночь наступила,
А в небе зажглись мириады огней.
И месяц, качая рогами,
Под музыку пел вместе с нами
О дальних дорогах и встречах старых друзей 
Мы знаем, с рассветом придёт расставанье,
И слез не удержат родные глаза,
И будут звучать на прощанье,
Не просто слова, заклинанья.
Разлука пройдет, как весною проходит гроза. 
Костер между сосен мигнёт и погаснет,
А пепел развеет чудак-ветерок.
Исчезнет с поляны наш город
Брезентовый, был он нам дорог,
И тихо по кругу пойдёт котелок.

----------


## Lampada

*Валентин Куба - Че Гевара*

----------


## Lampada

*Валентин Куба - Люба  * На рубахе моей у больного плеча ты оставила след... от любви сгоряча. Красовался тот след, алым маком от губ. Я на равных тебя отстоял, помнишь Люб? Я на равных с душой улыбался и пел Я тебя так Любил, Я тобою горел! Ты меня подожгла, как сентябрь листву. Я тебя согревал, на осеннем ветру.  Припев: Под ногами листва, свежей памятью мне шелестит. Отдается в висках, сладкой болью от горьких обид. Я не так чтоб грущу, да и не о чем мне тосковать... Осень ты не спеши, мне еще не к лицу увядать.  А тем временем ты, без особых помех, Королева моя, просто Люба для всех, понемногу со мной стала в прятки играть, за моею спиной. А откуда мне знать, и подумать не мог... Я тебя так Любил, и ловил каждый вздох. Я как тетерев был, глух и нем от тебя, с нетерпением ждал света нового дня, чтоб увидеть тебя! Припев:....

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=780.07*  
Люблю итальянцев...* 
                  Елена Казанцева 
Люблю итальянцев - они как грузины :
Горячая кровь и сухое вино.
Люблю итальянские апельсины
И неитальянские - всё равно. 
Люблю макароны с названьем "спагетти",
И южное солнце, и солнечный юг.
Мне снятся мои итальянские дети,
И муж-итальянец, и море вокруг... 
Мне снятся Венеция и гондолы,
И яхта моя на приколе стоит,
И дети идут в итальянские школы,
И муж-итальянец, как море шумит.

----------


## Lampada

<em>
 _  
Песня "Маленькие радости" группы "Поживем-увидим..."_ 
Хорошо табачком ожидание скрашивать, 
Угости ты меня мил человек,
Больно курить охота,вот ведь одна забота,
Угости табачком буду помнить век.
Ты откуда? Вот те на!
Да мы с тобою земляки,
Ты с Ольховки,а я с Покровки,
Той,что за лесом у реки. 
      Ох,едрена вошь,
      Ой до чего табак хорош! 
А меня зовут Вадимом.
Так  мы с тобой еще и тезки!
Ты приезжай ко мне в Покровку,
Ты приезжай Вадюха в гости.
Посидим по чарке выпьем,
Да о жизни потолкуем,
Сходим в баньку, снова выпьем,
Сладкий табачок покурим. 
      Ох,едрена вошь,
      Ой до чего табак хорош! 
Хорошо табачком ожидание скрашивать, 
С человеком добрым разговор вести,
Как нужны они маленькие,
Как нужны и важны они.

----------


## Lampada

*Зима приходит сама...  
Марина Хлебникова*  Я играла пушистым снегом Ты смотрел на меня в окно Ты ходил за душистым хлебом А потом мы смотрели кино Я носила смешную шапку И на варежках белый пух Ты меня обнимал в охапку И касался холодных губ  Зима, зима, зима Приходит сама, сама, сама Зима, зима, зима Сводит с ума, с ума, с ума Зима, зима, зима Приходит домой, домой, домой Зимой, зимой, зимой Я снова с тобой, с тобой, с тобой  Ты меня потерял случайно Не заметил и потерял Ты меня потерял случайно А потом без конца искал Но однажды холодным утром Еле выдержав долгий срок Залетая как будто в душу Мне окошко разбил снежок  Зима, зима, зима Приходит сама, сама, сама Зима, зима, зима Сводит с ума, с ума, с ума Зима, зима, зима Приходит домой, домой, домой Зимой, зимой, зимой Я снова с тобой, с тобой, с тобой  Зима, зима, зима...  Зимой, зимой, зимой...  Зима, зима, зима Приходит сама, сама, сама Зима, зима, зима Сводит с ума, с ума, с ума Зима, зима, зима Приходит домой, домой, домой Зимой, зимой, зимой Я снова с тобой, с тобой, с тобой

----------


## Lampada

НИКОЛЬСКИЙ Константин - Когда Поймешь Умом     Когда поймёшь умом, что ты один на свете И одиночества дорога так длинна, То жить легко и думаешь о смерти, Как о последней капле горького вина. 
Вот мой бокал - в нём больше ни глотка Той жизни, что как мёд была сладка. В нём только горечь неразбавленной печали, Оставшейся на долю старика. 
Бокал мой полон, но друзей не стану Я больше угощать питьём своим. Я их люблю, дай, боже, счастья им! Пускай они пьют воду из под крана. 
Для мира сделаю я много добрых дел, Во веки вечные их не забудут люди. И если выйдет всё, как я хотел, О, милый Боже, мир прекрасным будет. 
Послав страдания на голову мою, Послав отчаянья душе моей правдивой, Пошли мне веру, я о ней спою, И дай мне силы, чтобы стать счастливым.

----------


## Lampada

_Вздохну с надеждою_

----------

